# SL Convo Thread #11 - The Undead



## ez (Aug 30, 2008)

let's make this one about symmetry, and the 11th division, simultaneously. preferably we will focus on Ikkaku and Death the Kidd...


----------



## Memos (Aug 30, 2008)

nice one Ez, congrats on the new thread, and VERY nice choice


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2008)

Epic


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 30, 2008)

yay! new thread 

11th Division and symmetry. nice theme ez, very nice indeed.


----------



## Sin (Aug 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Can't wait to snatch some Kid fanart


----------



## Memos (Aug 30, 2008)

hopefully there will be a lot of Kid and Yumi fanart


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 30, 2008)

I christen this new thread with the Work-in-progress of my current colouring.

At the moment, I'm still blocking in colours, so we can comment on my colour choice.


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Who wants a Kid gif set from the latest ep?


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

you're coming along very well TV



Sin said:


> Who wants a Kid gif set from the latest ep?



me me me me me


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 31, 2008)

i wonder if we should all post in palindromes? 

nah, too difficult rofl.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh dear. In my excitement over seeing Death the Kidd and the beautiful symmetry of the number 11, I accidentally recycled the last thread. Oh my goodness, what a silly mistake to make.


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

We forgive your blunder HH 

@TMS: Coming up


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2008)

thank you folks^^ i tried to come up with something that linked the two series together...i figured a dual theme with various allusions (to myself, at least) is close to symmetry.  

is that a glomp? 

oh, and don't be afraid to throw in some Stein fanart please. 

---

i'll start with some Kidd. I think you've seen these by now.


*Spoiler*: __ 













edit

oh, you started posting already. 

*saves*


----------



## E (Aug 31, 2008)

first page?


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

@megan:

@sin: i wonder when it'll be safe to wear it


----------



## E (Aug 31, 2008)

my last name is a palindrome


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

E said:


> my last name is a palindrome



i'm going to resist my strongest urge to make a "yo mama" joke


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 31, 2008)

nice arts. maybe I will read SE soon. 

but not tonight. it's midnight and I have an amusement park to go to tomorrow. 

Night all.


----------



## E (Aug 31, 2008)

good night kikyo


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 31, 2008)

I love you more than you can possibly know Megan 

EDIT: Night Kiki, have fun at the amusement park tomorrow


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> @megan:
> 
> @sin: i wonder when it'll be safe to wear it


Mine are all from the latest ep RAW, so 

I have the perfect scene in mind


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Who wants a Kid gif set from the latest ep?





The Medicine Seller said:


> you're coming along very well TV
> 
> me me me me me



ME TO!!!  

damn... new convo thread already...


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Night Kikyo pek


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> ME TO!!!
> 
> damn... new convo thread already...



lol, seems like you'll be sticking with us


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2008)

> but not tonight. it's midnight and I have an amusement park to go to tomorrow.


haha, i have to go tomorrow as well!

good night. 


*Spoiler*: _Stein_


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 31, 2008)

Do I get to commission Megan to post all her Medusa arts now?


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2008)

I reciprocate all hugs and kisses from those who may have shown me affection in prior posts. Take heart in the fact that you have love <3 

And, have fun at the amusement park tomorrow, Kiks!



ezxx said:


> is that a glomp?



Not really. He's sort of rolling around and playing with it. It's that creature he eventually tossed aside when he saw the asymmetrical eyelashes (I think, it was eyelashes...).

Out of curiosity, does anyone in this thread have OCD or OCD tendencies?



















EDIT: @Taurus - After I finish upping all 121 RAW episodes of Gintama, I will see what I can do. Or, at least, post what I have saved.


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

> Out of curiosity, does anyone in this thread have OCD or OCD tendencies?



 **


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

i have quite a few OCD tendencies


----------



## E (Aug 31, 2008)

i gotta catch up on soul eater

so many potential spoilers here 
...maybe


hey half, how's the shower room? 

i wanna know


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

i want a link to this shower room


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2008)

many thanks for the Stein art especially! 



> ...OCD tendencies?


I have a few that i've been aware of for a while now.


----------



## E (Aug 31, 2008)

memos, get lolb&


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> **





The Medicine Seller said:


> i have quite a few OCD tendencies



Don't worry, guys, you certainly aren't alone on this front. Although, thankfully, mine are tendencies rather than real compulsions usually.



E said:


> hey half, how's the shower room?
> 
> i wanna know


Fun until people who got banned for scat and tubgirl start posting ;_;


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

E said:


> memos, get lolb&



i'm seriously considering it actually

here'e my contribution to the fanart....i dont normally do this so if it is old please allow me



am i doing it rite?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 31, 2008)

Superb Medusa 

And I'm not aware of any OCD tendencies I have, but I wouldn't surprised if I was just ignorant.


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

TMS


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2008)

so that makes 4 people including myself hmm...yes i am a part of your ocd crowd -_-

i just noticed something dorky





> i'm seriously considering it actually
> 
> here'e my contribution to the fanart....i dont normally do this so if it is old please allow me
> 
> ...



No. You need fanarts!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 31, 2008)

Does anyone have a good frame from the anime or manga which shows Sun-sun's colour scheme? I can't find one at all.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2008)

I just finished uploading and adding all 121 RAWs. I feel like I deserve some sort of cookie. 


*Spoiler*: _This will have to do..._


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Edited my post above.

Made it bigger and shortened the end talking sequence, it was bugging me D:

If you like it, I'll go do the avvy.


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i have quite a few OCD tendencies





halfhearted said:


> Don't worry, guys, you certainly aren't alone on this front. Although, thankfully, mine are tendencies rather than real compulsions usually.




I have ocd about cleaning the kitchen  

and washing my hands at work... 

*although if you had to use the keyboards we do you would to.. they are shared computers... and if some dirty sob is sitting at it having their lunch and doesnt clean up.. well.. you can imagine the mank that builds up!!*


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

My OCD tendencies are pretty mild. It's usually just over-obsessing about stuff D:


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> I have ocd about cleaning the kitchen
> 
> and washing my hands at work...
> 
> *although if you had to use the keyboards we do you would to.. they are shared computers... and if some dirty sob is sitting at it having their lunch and doesnt clean up.. well.. you can imagine the mank that builds up!!*



lol, thats just cleanliness, i have about a dozen OCD tendencies

thanks for the sig Sin


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, thats just cleanliness, i have about a dozen OCD tendencies
> 
> thanks for the sig Sin


So you want an avvy, right?


----------



## Chai Tea (Aug 31, 2008)

*Attempts to contribute*  Forgive if anyone's posted these before.


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> So you want an avvy, right?



hells yes,, thanks so much, i really appreciate it

Hime


----------



## Chai Tea (Aug 31, 2008)

TMS, shouldn't you be in bed


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> I just finished uploading and adding all 121 RAWs. I feel like I deserve some sort of cookie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _This will have to do..._



what about a top hat and some tea!! 










The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, thats just cleanliness, i have about a dozen OCD tendencies
> 
> thanks for the sig Sin



jeez.. honestly the keyboards in work freak me out!!!

but everyone has some small form of ocd.. its not too uncommon

sin.. if i give you a top hat can I have an avy and sig too!


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

To balance out the srsbusiness sig


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2008)

@Sandy very nice arts, i like all of the Ikkaku ones; 3rd and 4th one downs are probably my picks for favorites.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2008)

Ezana, if you are still on, I've begun adding links for Gintama music and drama CDs.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 31, 2008)

You're very industrious tonight, aren't you, Megan?


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> You're very industrious tonight, aren't you, Megan?



Sort of. Mostly I've just been annoyed with the Gintama frontpage forever, and I was able to snag ownership of it today. So, all of this uploading and linking is a long time coming, particularly since I said I would get Ezana OST links months ago D:


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

I wish I could watch/read Gintama


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> I wish I could watch/read Gintama



What horrifying and debilitating disease keeps you from doing so? D:

P.S. Watching _Gintama_ is your best bet rather than reading; should you ever take on the series.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 31, 2008)

It's mostly subbed. They're into the 70s, and there are some episodes here and there above that that have been subbed.

I've started it recently myself, and it's very enjoyable, as I'm sure Megan can attest. Benizakura arc 

~~~

In other news, I've finished adding the block colours to the page I'm colouring. On with the shading.


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

I just don't want another Kekkaishi 

It's one of my favorite manga, but it's 20 chapters behind (only recently did we even get that close) and usually there's no scans for weeks.

It's torture D:


----------



## ximkoyra (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> I just don't want another Kekkaishi
> 
> It's one of my favorite manga, but it's 20 chapters behind (only recently did we even get that close) and usually there's no scans for weeks.
> 
> It's torture D:



*You can get the first 74 episodes here 


Rumbel is only 48 episodes behind *


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

ximkoyra said:


> *You can get the first 74 episodes here
> 
> 
> Rumbel is only 48 episodes behind *


Sorry, that website fails


----------



## ximkoyra (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Sorry, that website fails



*You don't like free DDL's? 

You just have to register *


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

ximkoyra said:


> *You don't like free DDL's?
> 
> You just have to register *


No


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2008)

re: Gintama DDLs

Just go to the Gintama thread in Channel 12. I've set up DDL links for all of the subbed episodes so far under the spoiler on the second post.


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> re: Gintama DDLs
> 
> Just go to the Gintama thread in Channel 12. I've set up DDL links for all of the subbed episodes so far under the spoiler on the second post.


How is the subbing situation tho?


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> How is the subbing situation tho?



About 49 episodes behind what is being released in Japan. However, subbing speed has greatly increased recently due to new competition and the established subbers (Rumbel) joining up with sMi. So, now, rather than having one episode subbed a week, it's becoming two to four. This speed will likely remain until they've caught up. Or, at least, we will always get that one episode subbed.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2008)

_They call me The Wild Rose
But my name was Eliza Day
Why they call me it I do not know
For my name was Eliza Day_

From the first day I saw her I knew she was the one
As she stared in my eyes and smiled
For her lips were the colour of the roses
They grew down the river, all bloody and wild
When he knocked on my door and entered the room
My trembling subsided in his sure embrace
He would be my first man, and with a careful hand
He wiped the tears that ran down my face

_They call me The Wild Rose
But my name was Eliza Day
Why they call me it I do not know
For my name was Eliza Day_

On the second day I brought her a flower
She was more beautiful than any woman I'd seen
I said, 'Do you know where the wild roses grow
So sweet and scarlet and free?'
On the second day he came with a single rose
Said: 'Will you give me your loss and your sorrow?'
I nodded my head, as I lied on the bed
He said, 'If I show you the roses will you follow?'

_They call me The Wild Rose
But my name was Eliza Day
Why they call me it I do not know
For my name was Eliza Day_

On the third day he took me to the river
He showed me the roses and we kissed
And the last thing I heard was a muttered word
As he stood smiling above me with a rock in his fist
On the last day I took her where the wild roses grow
And she lay on the bank, the wind light as a thief
As I kissed her goodbye, I said, 'All beauty must die'
And lent down and planted a rose between her teeth

_They call me The Wild Rose
But my name was Eliza Day
Why they call me it I do not know
For my name was Eliza Day_


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello all, and I see a sin in the convo thread


----------



## Yak (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello guys, hello Cybie and Amma :3


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh god is this thread named in honor of one piece?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2008)

it's named after the 11th div I'd assume (psh, bleach noob), but it'd be awesome if it was after one piece


----------



## Yak (Aug 31, 2008)

11th division name-sake thread would be awesome 
But what if ezxx did it with some underhanded, evil intention  ? After all, there's an abominable amazing picture of Death the Kid in the opening post.


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

It's actually a combo of Soul Eater Symmetry and the 11th Division.

At least, that was ezxx's intention.

Hi CS 

@Tom: You'll be happy to know I initiated a "wait till subs" policy over at the gif shop


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello Sin and yak and mori, how aring all of you?


----------



## Binary (Aug 31, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can watch Soul Eater?


----------



## Yak (Aug 31, 2008)

Karasu said:


> Does anyone know where I can watch Soul Eater?



Online? Nah, I don't really know. Have you tried veoh yet?


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> TMS, shouldn't you be in bed



just as you said that i laid down for a minute and fell asleep straight away

i forgot to switch of the computer and everything



Karasu said:


> Does anyone know where I can watch Soul Eater?



I watch Soul Eater on Veoh

Thanks so much for the Sig and Avy sin


----------



## Felt (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh hey guys pek


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Oh hey guys pek



hey drunkard....got a hangover yet?


----------



## Felt (Aug 31, 2008)

yes i do  Did i post here last night?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2008)

What happened 
I didn't check this thread lately and I didn't even realize the new one was made already


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Neliel said:


> yes i do  Did i post here last night?



lol, you kinda did


----------



## Noitora (Aug 31, 2008)

Which anime/manga is Death from?


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Which anime/manga is Death from?



Soul Eater.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 31, 2008)

Is it good?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Is it good?



I've recently read through the manga in one go and I quite enjoyed it. I'm definitely gonna read the future chapters. (It's still running)

The anime is decent but well fillers here and there.


----------



## Noitora (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah I see, heard some things about it now and again, thought of perhaps taking a look for myself.


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

as Zaru said, its quite good, its very fun as well as good....if that makes sense

the Anime has 1 filler episode so far and is up to episode 21, but it was a fun filler, i would recomment you read the manga all the way through and then watch the Anime as it has some great fight scenes and such.


----------



## Binary (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you.

Also, your GIF sets are amazing.


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Karasu said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Also, your GIF sets are amazing.



thank you, its thanks to Sin who made it for me


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> just as you said that i laid down for a minute and fell asleep straight away
> 
> i forgot to switch of the computer and everything



i havent slept!!  

I lay down for an hour... it was pointless i couldnt doze off.... so i did some audio editing for work! *watched howls moving castle... twice  *



Noitora said:


> Is it good?



ITS AWESOME! 


kara you can watch it here  or


----------



## Binary (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie, you realy should sleep.

It's bad for the brain not to.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> as Zaru said, its quite good, its very fun as well as good....if that makes sense
> 
> the Anime has 1 filler episode so far and is up to episode 21, but it was a fun filler, i would recomment you read the manga all the way through and then watch the Anime as it has some great fight scenes and such.



Thing is, as soon as it catches up to the manga, it's either gonna be an alternative ending or a long filler arc


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> i havent slept!!
> 
> I lay down for an hour... it was pointless i couldnt doze off.... so i did some audio editing for work! *watched howls moving castle... twice  *



lol, poor dixie, i sometimes do that where when i cant sleep, i watch random anime's, usually Ghost in the Shell 2:Innocence and a random Miyazaki film.

what do you do for work?



Zaru said:


> Thing is, as soon as it catches up to the manga, it's either gonna be an alternative ending or a long filler arc



they said that its only gonna be 51 episodes like how FMA was, you might be right about alternate endings...i would look like Kid in my avatar if that happened


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> they said that its only gonna be 51 episodes like how FMA was, you might be right about alternate endings



How many episodes are out now? They might do something different with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Arachne


 and/or skip something. We'll see.


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Zaru said:


> How many episodes are out now? They might do something different with
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



only episode 21


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kid and Black*Star are about to fight Free's holograph below Shibusen


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2008)

They're pretty much doing something like an episode per chapter then, and the manga is at chapter 52 right now, with the current arc not nearly having finished yet. So this will be interesting 

Hopefully the fans won't be pissed.


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, poor dixie, i sometimes do that where when i cant sleep, i watch random anime's, usually Ghost in the Shell 2:Innocence and a random Miyazaki film.
> 
> what do you do for work?



 my eyes feel heavy.... BUT THEY WONT SHUT!! 

i work in the media freelancing.... research, running, broadcast stuff... 

but sometimes i edit audio at home... *so i caught up on a bit there last night* 

I was tempted to watch ninja scroll as well... But i went with Casshan....


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Zaru said:


> They're pretty much doing something like an episode per chapter then, and the manga is at chapter 52 right now, with the current arc not nearly having finished yet. So this will be interesting
> 
> Hopefully the fans won't be pissed.



yeah i cant really see them stoppig at 51 if they wanna finish the manga and i dont see them finishing the manga if they stop at 51.....alternate ending FTL



dixie said:


> my eyes feel heavy.... BUT THEY WONT SHUT!!
> 
> i work in the media freelancing.... research, running, broadcast stuff...
> 
> ...



editing is a passion for me....i hope to get a job as a movie editor, i did some editing in college and they asked me to do a little film for the principal who was leaving, when it was finished it made a lot of people cry,lol

a friend once lent me Ninja Scroll and i gave it back 3 months later without watching it

isnt Casshan that weird anime/real film crossover thing that eats people's eyes?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2008)

Hollie got plastered again? hehe


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> editing is a passion for me....i hope to get a job as a movie editor, i did some editing in college and they asked me to do a little film for the principal who was leaving, when it was finished it made a lot of people cry,lol
> 
> a friend once lent me Ninja Scroll and i gave it back 3 months later without watching it
> 
> isnt Casshan that weird anime/real film crossover thing that eats people's eyes?



Flashes the A in a-level media studies/film studies!!  *and that’s all I’m flashing got it  * 

*I’d love to do some audio-visual editing… but I need trained up in the software and systems they use in work… but for now I’m audio editing… and I have adobe audition on my pc…* 

You didn’t watch Ninja Scroll sacrilege SACRILEGE!!!! 

Casshan is about a cyborg hunting down these androids who are bent on he destruction of the human race… apparently because we are not good for the planet.. Or something like that!  

It’s quite good.. They did make a cgi/live action one… and ITS AWESOME!


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Oh god is this thread named in honor of one piece?





Ammanas said:


> it's named after the 11th div I'd assume (psh, bleach noob), but it'd be awesome if it was after one piece




Yeah, it's an 11th division thread, along with SE as Sin pointed out

It's one of the chapter titles from the Kenpachi vs Ichigo fight




Yak said:


> 11th division name-sake thread would be awesome
> But what if ezxx did it with some underhanded, evil intention  ? After all, there's an abominable amazing picture of Death the Kid in the opening post.



why thank you 

---

err

i can't believe i posted at 9:11...noooo


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> Flashes the A in a-level media studies/film studies!!  *and that?s all I?m flashing got it  *
> 
> *I?d love to do some audio-visual editing? but I need trained up in the software and systems they use in work? but for now I?m audio editing? and I have adobe audition on my pc?*
> 
> ...



lol, where is your god now

you cant blame those androids, they are pretty smart


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2008)

ezxx said:


> Yeah, it's an 11th division thread, along with SE as Sin pointed out
> 
> It's one of the chapter titles from the Kenpachi vs Ichigo fight



and the title of vol 13 ^^


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> you cant blame those androids, they are pretty smart



there is method to their madness! 

Bit I'd watch the live action film if I were you ITS AWESOME


----------



## Lovewitches (Aug 31, 2008)

.. And once again, i appear out of nowhere pek


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2008)

ezxx said:


> ^yeah i thought as much...it's the one with the Kenpachi cover iirc



yup, have you seen the extra bloody cover version for that vol btw? tis most excellent.


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2008)

Lovewitches said:


> .. And once again, i appear out of nowhere pek



Hey!  i see you have graced my thread with your presence, stay a while^^



Ammanas said:


> yup, have you seen the extra bloody cover version for that vol btw? tis most excellent.



*checks covers folder...

i know i've seen it somewhere, long ago, but i don't have it on me at the moment.

or i think i've seen it. do you have a link handy?


----------



## Lovewitches (Aug 31, 2008)

ezxx said:


> Hey!  i see you have graced my thread with your presence, stay a while^^


Sure, Ill stay around in the thread for a while. Im pretty sleepy though, with lack of sleep and apartment cleaning. It needs to look tidy if im going to be able to study. D:


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 31, 2008)

Lovewitches said:


> .. And once again, i appear out of nowhere pek



Did you just use the pek smiley on yourself?


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> there is method to their madness!
> 
> Bit I'd watch the live action film if I were you ITS AWESOME



aye aye, will do


----------



## Lovewitches (Aug 31, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Did you just use the pek smiley on yourself?


yes. Its called self appreciation. Its what keeps my world going 'round 'round.

And now, time to make some lameass dinner to feast on. Im hungry.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2008)

Every time we set aside our pride
We take a step closer to the beast
Every time we kill an emotion
We take a step away from the beast


----------



## Yak (Aug 31, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> Every time we set aside our pride
> We take a step closer to the beast
> Every time we kill an emotion
> We take a step away from the beast



The best man in the world.


----------



## Felt (Aug 31, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> Hollie got plastered again? hehe



yes V_V

never again


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 31, 2008)

ezxx,mori and lovewitches are not mods anymore wtf is this shit


----------



## Felt (Aug 31, 2008)

They had to make some sacrifices for when they mod me


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 31, 2008)

Lovewitches said:


> yes. Its called self appreciation. Its what keeps my world going 'round 'round.
> 
> And now, time to make some lameass dinner to feast on. Im hungry.



I thought there was a small chance that you used it towards all the lovely people her including me.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 31, 2008)

Neliel said:


> They had to make some sacrifices for when they mod me



 **


----------



## piccun? (Aug 31, 2008)

this is too confusing  
I can't distinguish between the posts of ezxx and mori, and TMS and sin. I actually have to look at the usernames 

-------

Now let's see, what I have 11th diviosn related?


----------



## Lovewitches (Aug 31, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> ezxx,mori and lovewitches are not mods anymore wtf is this shit



We've joined the cool kids club


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 31, 2008)

we are sexy bitches


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

piccun said:


> this is too confusing
> I can't distinguish between the posts of ezxx and mori, and TMS and sin. I actually have to look at the usernames
> 
> -------
> ...



whats so confusing?

and lol at Renji in the 3rd picture


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2008)

they all be copyin' me hasan >_>


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 31, 2008)

1 week left till work starts


----------



## Yak (Aug 31, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> 1 week left till work starts



1 DAY left till work starts


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone here who's work starts in ONE HOUR?


----------



## Noitora (Aug 31, 2008)

Badass set Yak.


----------



## Yak (Aug 31, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Badass set Yak.



Thanks, Noi


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 31, 2008)

piccun said:


> Now let's see, what I have 11th diviosn related?


Oh my....


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2008)

it's raining, it's pouring, yamamotos snoring


----------



## Chai Tea (Aug 31, 2008)

Morning sweeties


----------



## Binary (Aug 31, 2008)

It's 6pm here.. 

I watched the first 8 eps of Soul Eater...


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Morning sweeties



hey Hime 



Karasu said:


> It's 6pm here..
> 
> I watched the first 8 eps of Soul Eater...



what did you think?

how awesome is Kid


----------



## Binary (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> hey Hime
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nuff Said.


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Karasu said:


> Nuff Said.



lol, good to hear, it gets better from here on


----------



## Binary (Aug 31, 2008)

Does he appear half naked anywhere?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2008)

anyone seen meg today, I need to ask her for a favour >_>


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Karasu said:


> Does he appear half naked anywhere?



lolwut?

who?, Kid?....i would hope not



Ammanas said:


> anyone seen meg today, I need to ask her for a favour >_>



havent seen her since last night/this morning


----------



## Binary (Aug 31, 2008)

Excalibur <3


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Karasu said:


> Excalibur <3



he is awesome, so so funny.


----------



## Binary (Aug 31, 2008)

He has no Pants.


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Karasu said:


> He has no Pants.



seems like he has no junk either


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

piccun said:


> this is too confusing
> I can't distinguish between the posts of ezxx and mori, and TMS and sin. I actually have to look at the usernames



 

I wonder what it would be like if everyone synchronised their avas and sigs for one hour!! 



The Medicine Seller said:


> how awesome is Kid



there are just no words for how awsome kid is...

he is above such things! 

GO SYMMETRY!!! 



The Medicine Seller said:


> seems like he has no junk either



Resisting urge to be ebil!!


----------



## Felt (Aug 31, 2008)

good evening friends


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> I wonder what it would be like if everyone synchronised their avas and sigs for one hour!!



welcome to Urahara day


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> I wonder what it would be like if everyone synchronised their avas and sigs for one hour!!
> 
> there are just no words for how awsome kid is...
> 
> ...



it must be hard


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey guys


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> must be hard



 

NO COMMENT!


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> NO COMMENT!





hey Sin


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> hey Sin



you were thinking what i was thinking werent jooo"


Roll on innuendo!

Hiya sin!


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

For the record, CG subs have officially come out. So people may start running around with CG sets.

I would recommend not going to the subforum until you watch the ep


----------



## Binary (Aug 31, 2008)

If he has any, it's small.. 

Hello Sin, creator of GIF's.


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> you were thinking what i was thinking werent jooo"
> 
> Roll on innuendo!
> 
> Hiya sin!



you mean in-ur-endo

its like we share the same dirty mind:toliet



Karasu said:


> If he has any, it's small..
> 
> Hello Sin, creator of *awesome* GIF's.



fix'd

lol, when you see his episode....


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> anyone seen meg today, I need to ask her for a favour >_>



A favour, you say? ^^

Go right ahead. Although, be warned that it may not be fulfilled for a few hours, as I'm only signed in to count up votes for the set contest, release the name of the winner, and then I have to head to watch a football game. But, I can do whatever you'd like the second that it's over (<insert obligatory 'sounds dirty' comment>).


----------



## Binary (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> fix'd




Good to have a mechanic on the scene!


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

The CG RAW was going at 1.0Mbps


----------



## Chai Tea (Aug 31, 2008)

Is R2 really that epic or is it more hyped up? I stopped paying attention to it a long time ago.


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Is R2 really that epic or is it more hyped up? I stopped paying attention to it a long time ago.


It's overly hyped.

It's nowhere near as good as R1 IMO.


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

whats R2?

i thought for a moment Hime was talking about Resistance 2


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 31, 2008)

This reminded me of your sets HH x3


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Did you see my requested-new policy at the gif shop?
> 
> No gifs until subs come out. Just for you Tom.



xD i saw, thanks =p


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> whats R2?
> 
> i thought for a moment Hime was talking about Resistance 2


R2 = Code Geass Lelouch of the Rebellion *R2* - Second Season.


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> you mean in-ur-endo
> 
> its like we share the same dirty mind:toliet



 

It would appear so  

If we combined our efforts we could obviously take over the world!!


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> R2 = Code Geass Lelouch of the Rebellion *R2* - Second Season.



oh ok, it was the absence of "CG" that put me off


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2008)

@Bya-kun - I've never seen that art before, but it has to be one of the most gorgeous I've come upon in recent memory. Not to mention that I'm loving how we get both of our favorites in it pek

*saves*
*reps*
*takes Bya to the stars*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I'm glad we could turn talk of favours into talk of something dirty so swiftly xD



I'm glad that I'm not the only who's liking the heightened pace of our innuendo-based banter :3



> I've had an idea for a theme and I have 2 images that are perfect for it but I'm looking for one more. Basically it's a Gin/Rangiku theme and I'm looking for a picture that has, or hints at, Gin leaving Matsumoto* to finish it.* I've dug through my art folder but I have nothing of the pairing that's quite bittersweet enough and so I thought I'd turn to you <3


Further explanation, if you don't mind ^^

As in, to end their relationship completely? To kill someone or something? To die? Any of the above?

I can probably find something though. I have a massive number of GinxRangiku arts lying around. And, at least, I will take a look through them for you when I get back. I would actually search quickly now, only I'm at a friend's on his obscenely bizarre and incomprehensible Mac (*said with a slightly disgruntled tone*), so I lack my resources along with two buttons on my mouse, erg.

Now, everyone should go see who won the set competition and hit their rep limits 

EDIT:

Random sidenote born from me starting HunterxHunter today - Does anyone here who's read or watched both the above series and Nabari no Ou see similarities between Yukimi and Leorio? In many ways, the latter feels like the precursor to the former to me. As in, Yukimi is a better all-around character if we are talking about realism, three dimensionality, believability, and emotional investment. But, it seems like that construction/performance is almost based on the ideas which are central to the construction of the more shallow character of Leorio. 

Not saying that was intentional, but I'm just wondering if I was the only one who saw a connection, a possible display of how Japanese literary themes have grown over the years.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2008)

haha macs are incomprehensible indeed, I never get on well with them >_>

by finish it I meant finish off the theme xD it's to tell a little story, there'll be a set of 3 images in the sig and the last one I'm looking for is one of Gin leaving Matsumoto/walking away from matsumoto/Matsumoto looking at Gin as he walks away, something like that xD

like I said, no worries if you don't have anything that fits my terrible description, I shall go explore the wide world tomorrow if that is the case <3

enjoy your football!


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Mac's scare me 

I always hit the middle button by accident and it goes insane on me


----------



## Chai Tea (Aug 31, 2008)

Safari 

I had to work on macs primarily in the journalism school of my Uni. It was definitely more of a pain, especially with compatibility issues.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> they scare me too!!
> 
> 
> I've been told they are great for audio editing.. but I'm not convinced!
> ...


Someone once said to me "A 400 Pound Gorilla can use a PC, Macs are for fine people" to which I replied "Try Linux"


----------



## Noitora (Aug 31, 2008)

Funny page is funny.


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Someone once said to me "A 400 Pound Gorilla can use a PC, Macs are for fine people" to which I replied "Try Linux"



 

macs are for fine people... *jots down for future use* 

I'm never gona convert!

I think the only time I will ever use a mac if its in a work related capacity...   *but thank god practically all of our machines are NOT mac!*


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> macs are for fine people... *jots down for future use*
> 
> I'm never gona convert!
> 
> I think the only time I will ever use a mac if its in a work related capacity...   *but thank god practically all of our machines are NOT mac!*


If a 400 pound gorilla can use Linux, someone should hunt it down and display it for money


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> If a 400 pound gorilla can use Linux, someone should hunt it down and display it for money



Shall we!



*I could pay off my student loan with that!!* 

we'll be rich enough to buy macs for *everyone!!*


----------



## Binary (Aug 31, 2008)

Try in my cellar.

there are lots of kids things down there.


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Karasu said:


> Try in my cellar.
> 
> there are lots of kids things down there.



...no wonder you wanted those pics of Kid earlier


----------



## Binary (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> ...no wonder you wanted those pics of Kid earlier



How old is Kid?


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> Shall we!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the target 



Be careful, he's very tricky.


----------



## Binary (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Here is the target
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful, he's very tricky.


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Here is the target
> 
> 
> 
> Be careful, he's very tricky.



hmmmmm looks like i will have to use my mad  skills!! 



this will do won't it!

*grabs net and starts playing the pink panther theme tune* 

da da du du du du du du du du du du du du du duuuuuuuuuuu da du du du!!


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> hmmmmm looks like i will have to use my mad  skills!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're going to need a bigger net


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

lol, you guys are awesome


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> We're going to need a bigger net





like this one?



The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, you guys are awesome



for the love of GOD!

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

we're hunting gorilla! 

*grabs net again* 

da da du du du du du du du du du du du du du duuuuuuuuuuu da du du du!!


----------



## Binary (Aug 31, 2008)

When I was younger I used to go into my garden to catch butterflies.


I never caught a single one...


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Karasu said:


> When I was younger I used to go into my garden to catch butterflies.
> 
> 
> I never caught a single one...



when i was younger i fell on my head.....which explains a lot


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll handle long range 

Don't worry, they're only tranquilizers


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 31, 2008)

Evening ezxx-taichou thread


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'll handle long range
> 
> Don't worry, they're only tranquilizers



hey.... 

how come YOU GET LONG RANGE!! 

*feels an sharp owwie in arm*

oh shizzle you're aim is waaay off...*drops to floor*



The Medicine Seller said:


> when i was younger i fell on my head.....which explains a lot



are you sure you weren't dropped on your head on purpose!


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> when i was younger i fell on my head.....which explains a lot


I fell on my head pretty bad, I have a harry-potter scar on my forehead D: I'm pretty sure she got the idea from me.

Also, dixie, because I'm bad against this:


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> hey....
> 
> how come YOU GET LONG RANGE!!
> 
> ...



lol, no, if i was i would have ended up like you


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Imma go watch CG 21. BBS.


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> I fell on my head pretty bad, I have a harry-potter scar on my forehead D: I'm pretty sure she got the idea from me.
> 
> Also, dixie, because I'm bad against this:



well... it does have the temperament of a few of my ex-boyfriends!   

*rolls up sleeves!* 

You didn't warn me about THIS!! 



The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, no, if i was i would have ended up like you



oh no you didnt *snaps fingers*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 31, 2008)

Hilarious. :rofl

There was much win last night while I slept, I see.

Congrats to Kiki on winning the Bya Day Set.


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Hilarious. :rofl
> 
> There was much win last night while I slept, I see.
> 
> Congrats to Kiki on winning the Bya Day Set.



I still haven’t slept from last night.. yet surprisingly ... I'm not sleepy now!


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> well... it does have the temperament of a few of my ex-boyfriends!
> 
> *rolls up sleeves!*
> 
> ...



your ex BF's eh?....i guess it takes one to know one

and yes...i just did...i really did


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> your ex BF's eh?....i guess it takes one to know one



Oh lord….   

you really shouldn't have!!


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> well... it does have the temperament of a few of my ex-boyfriends!
> 
> *rolls up sleeves!*
> 
> ...


Bodyguards are no match for your net


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Bodyguards are no match for your net



uses mad  skills to get rid of ninja apes!

and

danm straight 

there's nothing that is a match for my net! 

*though I may steal this one! *


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

A CHALLENGER APPEARS.



2 vs. 2 now


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> A CHALLENGER APPEARS.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 vs. 2 now



thows sin tranq gun




THIS MEANS WAR!  

*grabs super net*


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

......


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> thows sin tranq gun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I called in a few favors


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> ......



is this too much for you to process! 

don't worry.. sin and myself shall save the world from the gorillas! 



Sin said:


> I called in a few favors
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thats what i was thinking! 

[/IMG] 

Repels down tree and ambushes gorilla with curare blow darts and net!


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

*looks for some laughter gas*

its biological now bitchaz


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *looks for some laughter gas*
> 
> its biological now bitchaz



well..

we may not need the gas!

we can just stand you in front of them...  *resists the urge to add more to this sentence*

they will laugh themselves silly*


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *looks for some laughter gas*
> 
> its biological now bitchaz


It seems to be working


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

lol, i c wat u did thar:toliet


----------



## Noitora (Aug 31, 2008)

Monkey invasion.


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 31, 2008)

usually i'd get spoiled by fanarts....what's with all the ape pictures 

and hi convo thread :3


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

~L~ said:


> usually i'd get spoiled by fanarts....what's with all the ape pictures
> 
> and hi convo thread :3


It's all my fault L 

I deserve to be punished


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 31, 2008)

silly monkeys


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

...L is alive?

*runs away*


----------



## E (Aug 31, 2008)

i srsly need a recap


----------



## Felt (Aug 31, 2008)

he's alive


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Neliel said:


> he's alive


Someone has access to the Court Convo Thread


----------



## Felt (Aug 31, 2008)

don't tell anyone


----------



## E (Aug 31, 2008)

my dupe cant go in 


and i found out that all this time, i had rep power


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Neliel said:


> don't tell anyone


Kay


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> It's all my fault L
> 
> I deserve to be punished


you sound too delighted at the prospect 





The Medicine Seller said:


> ...L is alive?
> 
> *runs away*


that's right RUN RUN


----------



## piccun? (Aug 31, 2008)

Bof. I wanted to make a constructive  post about Isshin's relation with his daughters,  how he _plays _ at being a pervert, and how Kubo seems to treat i*c*st as something funny and not so wrong, especially father/daughter i*c*st - see also MayurixNemu- to try to reduce the spammy levels of the convo. 
But it was too much of a bother. 
Oh well.


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

piccun said:


> Bof. I wanted to make a constructive  post about Isshin's relation with his daughters,  how he _plays _ at being a pervert, and how Kubo seems to treat i*c*st as something funny and not so wrong, especially father/daughter i*c*st - see also MayurixNemu- to try to reduce the spammy levels of the convo.
> But it was too much of a bother.
> Oh well.



i love you piccun


----------



## piccun? (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i love you piccun



i*c*st!!


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

piccun said:


> i*c*st!!



....wut?

Vault is saying he is gonna perform a coup of the court tomorrow...idiot


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, i c wat u did thar:toliet



Who…………… me? 



Neliel said:


> don't tell anyone



tell them what...

WE KNOW NOTHING............... WE SAW NOTHING.........   



piccun said:


> Bof. I wanted to make a constructive  post about Isshin's relation with his daughters,  how he _plays _ at being a pervert, and how Kubo seems to treat i*c*st as something funny and not so wrong, especially father/daughter i*c*st - see also MayurixNemu- to try to reduce the spammy levels of the convo.
> But it was too much of a bother.
> Oh well.





Tea?



The Medicine Seller said:


> ....wut?
> 
> Vault is saying he is gonna perform a coup of the court tomorrow...idiot



slap him for me!

i am audio editing and cant use msn whilst doing so!

*
L I love your sig!*


----------



## E (Aug 31, 2008)

what is piccun's gender again?


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> ....wut?
> 
> Vault is saying he is gonna perform a coup of the court tomorrow...idiot


I think he's referring to how you're his mini-me.

Even then, it'd be more self-pleasure than i*c*st


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

E said:


> what is piccun's gender again?



she doesnt have one


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

SE RAW in less than 24 hrs 

New set tiem.


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> SE RAW in less than 24 hrs
> 
> New set tiem.



....ermmm...


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 31, 2008)

@dixie
thanks 

well i had no idea of this interesting relationship between TMS and piccun


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> ....ermmm...


Sure, I only have one rule tho.

I make mine first (I usually make 4 for myself) then everything is fair game


----------



## piccun? (Aug 31, 2008)

~L~ said:


> @dixie
> thanks
> 
> well i had no idea of this interesting relationship between TMS and piccun



Neither  did I  It's all happening behind my back. 





.....



.....



....

....


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Sure, I only have one rule tho.
> 
> I make mine first (I usually make 4 for myself) then everything is fair game



for someone who doesnt know how to make Gif's, thats fair enough


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> for someone who doesnt know how to make Gif's, thats fair enough


Well if you take into account how a sig is ~10 seconds, I'm taking less than a minute out of 24 for myself 

Last week, I ended up making a bunch of sets, even after I had mine.

I even gave up my sexy Blair gif


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Well if you take into account how a sig is ~10 seconds, I'm taking less than a minute out of 24 for myself
> 
> Last week, I ended up making a bunch of sets, even after I had mine.
> 
> I even gave up my sexy Blair gif



what programmes do you need to make a gif?


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> what programmes do you need to make a gif?


I use Photoshop + VirtualDub.

There's a lot of different combinations though.


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 31, 2008)

piccun said:


> Neither  did I  It's all happening behind my back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and since apparently it's i*c*st, i would watch my back if i were you 

ah gif making is so beyond me right now  i am hopeless with PS


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

~L~ said:


> and since apparently it's i*c*st, i would watch my back if i were you
> 
> ah gif making is so beyond me right now  i am hopeless with PS



....you...


----------



## piccun? (Aug 31, 2008)

~L~ said:


> and since apparently it's i*c*st, i would watch my back if i were you
> 
> ah gif making is so beyond me right now  i am hopeless with PS



 


I think the last time I saw you ~L~  was still Byakuya        v*j*v




I'd like to make myself a gif-form an anime or film- but the process of taking screencaps is way too boring


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Well if you take into account how a sig is ~10 seconds, I'm taking less than a minute out of 24 for myself
> 
> Last week, I ended up making a bunch of sets, even after I had mine.
> 
> I even gave up my sexy Blair gif



can I have one if there are any spare?   




piccun said:


> It's all happening behind my back.



well that could be.... misinterpreted


----------



## Chai Tea (Aug 31, 2008)

Lchan is here? 



And Pickle is here too


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

piccun said:


> I think the last time I saw you ~L~  was still Byakuya        v*j*v
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VirtualDub does it automatically for you. It's a heck of a lot easier.

@Dixie: Of this upcoming ep? Sure.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> can I have one if there are any spare?
> 
> 
> well that could be.... misinterpreted



that was the point 


Soekihime said:


> Lchan is here?
> 
> And Pickle is here too







Sin said:


> VirtualDub does it automatically for you. It's a heck of a lot easier.
> 
> @Dixie: Of this upcoming ep? Sure.



great, I'll start using it right away :WOW


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> @Dixie: Of this upcoming ep? Sure.



upcoming episode.... yus...    pek 

ah, wish I could make gifs.... but I suck at it!



piccun said:


> that was the point




oh behave you


----------



## Chai Tea (Aug 31, 2008)

You have an answer for everything don't you, Piccun


----------



## E (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> she doesnt have one



i see 

ive met a kindred spirit then


----------



## E (Aug 31, 2008)

damnit you ppl poast too fast


----------



## piccun? (Aug 31, 2008)

I just try to bu polite  




and to make this not seem like spam I'll add something cultural 



[YOUTUBE]Yfitl-yjVvk[/YOUTUBE]



edit3: or maybe yes


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

E said:


> i see
> 
> ive met a kindred spirit then



lol, trap's UNITE!!!


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> ....you...


you said something 


piccun said:


> I think the last time I saw you ~L~  was still Byakuya        v*j*v


was it that long ago? 



dixie said:


> well that could be.... misinterpreted


it was intentional 


Soekihime said:


> Lchan is here?
> 
> 
> 
> And Pickle is here too


Sandddddddddddy <333333333

pickle


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

piccun said:


> and to make this not seem like spam I'll add something cultural



I liked botticelli's Pickle! 

read what you want from that comment


----------



## piccun? (Aug 31, 2008)

dixie said:


> I liked botticelli's Pickle!
> 
> read what you want from that comment



that was the pickle of love 


strangely enough I haven't found anything naughty while googling pickles 






*totally unrelated*
 we can only upload images of max 60 kb in our folder?


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

So confused


----------



## dixie (Aug 31, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjxOt2u2BGM[/YOUTUBE]



Sin said:


> So confused



somewhat of a.... pickle 

And with this I shall say good night convo thread!

*have early shift tomorrow*


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

goodnight dixie


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Night Dixie.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 31, 2008)

good night 


might I add  



so in the end I couldn't stop it from turning spammy


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

piccun said:


> good night
> 
> 
> might I add
> ...



i wanna eat her out....side...


----------



## E (Aug 31, 2008)

that looks disturbingly tasty 

a little


----------



## piccun? (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Night Dixie.



how do I capture frames with virtualdub?


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2008)

So, I found a picture of a statue someone made, attempting to replicate the historically significant and monumental work of art that was the _Armstrong Cannon _from _Gintama_ (fo' serious, they made this for a show promotion). I think, even those who haven't seen the series can appreciate the majestic beauty of its form.



Such a moving piece. Just seeing it reminds me of all those epic tales of heroism which it so greatly contributed to


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

piccun said:


> how do I capture frames with virtualdub?





> *Capturing your screenshots: (Virtual Dub)*
> 1) Open the episode you want
> 2) Press control+g or *Edit--->Go to*.
> 3) Use Jump frame at time:* XX:XX:XX*
> ...



Also, you can go to Video -> Frame Rate, and tell it to only do Every other frame (MUCH easier to make gifs out of)


----------



## ~L~ (Aug 31, 2008)

omg HH  that pic is full of win and epicness


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

~L~ said:


> omg HH  that pic is full of win and epicness



thats what she said.....no wait


----------



## piccun? (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> > *7)File -----> Save image sequence*
> 
> 
> Also, you can go to Video -> Frame Rate, and tell it to only do Every other frame (MUCH easier to make gifs out of)



I don't have that option  

are there any specific requirements to use the capture mode?  I'm reading the help note and faq but they are only geting me confused 


edit: never mind, it was very easy


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

piccun said:


> I don't have that option
> 
> are there any specific requirements to use the capture mode?  I'm reading the help note and faq but they are only geting me confused
> 
> ...


Yeah, sorry, the FAQ I quoted is old, the correct option is: File -> Export -> Image Sequence..


----------



## piccun? (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Yeah, sorry, the FAQ I quoted is old, the correct option is: File -> Export -> Image Sequence..



yes, I found out  




HH epic pic


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

i for one am frankly scared of what piccun will come up with


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Making gifs is a great way to pass time 

You start, and then "Oh wow, it's 3 hours later"


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Aug 31, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> So, I found a picture of a statue someone made, attempting to replicate the historically significant and monumental work of art that was the _Armstrong Cannon _from _Gintama_ (fo' serious, they made this for a show promotion ). I think, even those who haven't seen the series can appreciate the majestic beauty of its form.
> 
> 
> 
> Such a moving piece. Just seeing it reminds me of all those epic tales of heroism which it so greatly contributed to



lol, I showed my friends the 'good evening I'm santa claus' katsura clip and they all cracked up, and I showed another friend of my mine the neo armstrong cyclone armstrong jet cannon clip as well as sougou's rocket puuuunch! dance


----------



## piccun? (Aug 31, 2008)

is there a way to set the size of your gif directly in virtuadub or to do that you have to extract the frames and make the gif in another program?


I'll have to watch Gintama someday, I've seen a few episodes and they were funny


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

piccun said:


> is there a way to set the size of your gif directly in virtuadub or to do that you have to extract the frames and make the gif in another program?
> 
> 
> I'll have to watch Gintama someday, I've seen a few episodes and they were funny


I only use VDub to extract the frames, after that, it's all Photoshop.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 31, 2008)

I guessed so. The quality otherwise is terible.   


oh well, night all 

thanks for the help Sin


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

piccun said:


> I guessed so. The quality otherwise is terible.
> 
> 
> oh well, night all
> ...


GIMP should be able to do it too, if you're looking for a free alternative.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 31, 2008)

How do you think I made my avatar?  


lol, it's 2:23AM here and I'm just about to have a shower


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

piccun said:


> How do you think I made my avatar?
> 
> 
> lol, it's 2:23AM here and I'm just about to have a shower


Lol. Check on AnimeSuki they had a tutorial on how to make gifs with GIMP.


----------



## E (Aug 31, 2008)

i need to learn how to make gifs


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Lol. Check on AnimeSuki they had a tutorial on how to make gifs with GIMP.



could you give me a link for that please?

lol E, what happened to your avatar


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> could you give me a link for that please?
> 
> lol E, what happened to your avatar


If all of you learn how to make gifs, what am I going to do? D:

Anyways, somewhere here: Link removed


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> If all of you learn how to make gifs, what am I going to do? D:
> 
> Anyways, somewhere here: Link removed



i will still rely on you

thanks for the link chum


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i will still rely on you
> 
> thanks for the link chum


Np.

Where is everyone?


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Np.
> 
> Where is everyone?



lol, only us left....wanna talk about SE?


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 31, 2008)

I saw gorillas, wars, pickles, gif tuts and mac hate  
/hugs Mac


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> I saw gorillas, wars, pickles, gif tuts and mac hate
> /hugs Mac



*hugs kikyo*

congrats little lady


----------



## Zaru (Aug 31, 2008)

Good night bleach fans


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Good night bleach fans



are you coming or going?


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, only us left....wanna talk about SE?


Yush 

@Kikyo: Hi, and grats ^^


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks TMS and Sin. 

night Zaru


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Thanks TMS and Sin.
> 
> night Zaru


So how many chapters of SE have you read?


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Yush
> 
> @Kikyo: Hi, and grats ^^



what did you think about this guy?




*Spoiler*: __ 



i thought Eibon was a woman and maybe Kid's mum, how wrong was i.


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> what did you think about this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check my profile picture to see what I thought


----------



## E (Aug 31, 2008)

hey kikyo 

how was your day? did teh amusement park amuse you? 

and memos, i changed it, i got this one and i didnt feel liek wasting it


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> Check my profile picture to see what I thought



lol, awesome


*Spoiler*: __ 



what do you think his role is?, i cant help but think he is related to Kid in some way


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> So how many chapters of SE have you read?



exactly:  zero  

@E The amusement park was full of amusement.


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, awesome
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, as of right now, he's probably just helping Arachnide for the lulz. I'm hoping he will be used to get more info on shinigami.




@Kikyo: My heart weeps


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2008)

wow, my convo thread is already over 300 posts, and it has not even been 24 hours yet. 

btw, thanks for the kenpachi cover mori again

---

i went to an amusement park too, kikyo. glad you had fun, as well.


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin, I've been busy is all. Maybe I'll start reading it tomorrow after I catch up on anime watching. Day off


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Sin, I've been busy is all. Maybe I'll start reading it tomorrow after I catch up on anime watching. Day off


You should, it's pretty epic


----------



## E (Aug 31, 2008)

-snip-

will it blend? 

no


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



this is something that worries me even more, if Eibon is there, Arachne must know that the "Brew" they have isnt real, hence they either have a new one or an even more powerful weapon.




thats amazing E


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 31, 2008)

E omg!

Ez, where'd you go? and did you also have fun?


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I want to see if Eibon is only booksmart or if he has power of his own too. I can't wait


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see if Eibon is only booksmart or if he has power of his own too. I can't wait




*Spoiler*: __ 



i say he has power, but TBH i was kinda disappointed by his design coz i loved his armour/clothes in the past, he looked amazing, a lot more powerful and graceful.

do you think Black Star is totally clean now or is he still in danger of becoming a Kishin like his father?

i got the impression he has overcome that but i'm not exactly sure


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the bishie look works for himself. Plus, he could always switch back. I like how his tattoos seem to be his power. That looks pretty interesting.

On the subject of Black Star, he's probably fine for now. I'd say Maka/Soul are the ones to watch for. B*S got quite a bit of development, I doubt they'd throw him back into that. At least, not for a while.

I want to see Kidd get a powerup tho


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> E omg!
> 
> Ez, where'd you go? and did you also have fun?



I went to six flags! 

rode the nitro and kingda ka. went on nitro twice, once in the front seat. kingda ka went at 128 mph in 3.5 seconds -_-

a bit crazy, but fun times. we also did other things, iirc. (my memory's shot at the moment.)

where'd you go?


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 31, 2008)

ezxx said:


> I went to six flags!
> 
> rode the nitro and kingda ka. went on nitro twice, once in the front seat. kingda ka went at 128 mph in 3.5 seconds -_-
> 
> ...



/shudder I hate roller coasters. 

I went to Rye Playland. Did the Dragon Coaster there and confirmed that I still don't like them.  Had a great time doing other stuff there. 

sounds like you had good day.


----------



## E (Aug 31, 2008)

i wanna go to six flags 

my brother went on thursday, and went on kingda ka twice


----------



## Memos (Aug 31, 2008)

Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i was thinking about his possible powers and it has to be magical power, it would suit Eibon's look and would fit in with him being somewhat of an engineer of magical objects, such as Brew, his book is probably full of spells,lol

Maka got the Demon Hunter, Black Star got that fricking beautiful new sword and so it must be Kid's turn for a power-up, and it would be the ideal time seeing as he is about to die.




anyhoo, its 3:45 am and i am tired, goodnight everyone, looking forward to your new Gif Sin


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Night TMS.


----------



## ez (Aug 31, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> /shudder I hate roller coasters.
> 
> I went to Rye Playland. Did the Dragon Coaster there and confirmed that I still don't like them.  Had a great time doing other stuff there.
> 
> sounds like you had good day.



yeah, it was pretty fun. i'd like to do it again, in a month or so. unfortunately it was so damn packed we couldn't get on that many rides D:

i'd do nitro again in the front seat...probably like ten times again and again

kingda ka is kind of painful D:

sounds like you had a good day, too =p


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 31, 2008)

g'night TMS 

Haven't been to a 6 Flags yet. We don't often do amusement parks. Maybe next summer we'll go to the one in Massachusetts.


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Going to outdoor entertainment places here is like putting your hand on an open flame, sure, you do it once, but then you learn never to do it again D:


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm happy that everyone was filled with the same rush of joy as I was upon viewing the Armstrong Cannon! 



Ammanas said:


> by finish it I meant finish off the theme xD it's to tell a little story, there'll be a set of 3 images in the sig and the last one I'm looking for is one of Gin leaving Matsumoto/walking away from matsumoto/Matsumoto looking at Gin as he walks away, something like that xD



Ah so. I'll see what I can do. There's likely some image out there that will fit your requirements. And, I would find it hard to believe that I don't have it saved, since I save nearly all Gin fanarts (unless they truly suck without also being amusing)



> enjoy your football!



I did even if it was beastly hot outside ^^


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 31, 2008)

good night sweet convo thread  
I'm all tired from the park. *yawn*


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2008)

Night, Kikyo! And, great work with that set once again!


----------



## Sin (Aug 31, 2008)

Thread is dead


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Byakuya day turning I? 

First of Spring was a good day for me. I got my multimedia major work finished, so no more stress till the exams.

My Espada colouring is coming along nicely. My shading's improving. I'm looking forward to finishing this.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Such a moving piece. Just seeing it reminds me of all those epic tales of heroism which it so greatly contributed to



 

this nearly made me spit out my tea over my work computer!



Kikyo said:


> I saw gorillas, wars, pickles, gif tuts and mac hate
> /hugs Mac



*POINTS*

m...mmmm....mmmmmm... Mac user! 

Hey congrats!


GOOD MORNING CONVO THREAD!!

Tiss pissing down with rain today!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Rain? What'cha talking bout, Dixie?  It's a wonderful first day of spring


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol Spring?

*about to become Fall here*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Spring > Autumn


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

I live in Ireland TV.... 

IT IS ETERNALLY RAINING!!


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)

Good Morning. 

It's time to celebrate bya-kun day, I should go get changed. pek


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Bya Day is a day of wonder and mystery.

And flower petals


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

TBH, where I live, it's pretty much Spring all year.

It doesn't really get "cold".

We don't get snow, no negative temperatures, nothing.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> TBH, where I live, it's pretty much Spring all year.
> 
> It doesn't really get "cold".
> 
> We don't get snow, no negative temperatures, nothing.



*packs bags*

I'm moving there!

It rains every other day here... we don't get much snow.. 

We get very little good weather... *though this year there was a few good sunny days*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

I live in Australia 

Apart from fucked up timezones, it's all good.


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, Summer is hell, 3 months of 100+ temperatures, but other than that, it's not bad.

The population here is skyrocketing because everyone keeps moving in.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I live in Australia
> 
> Apart from fucked up timezones, it's all good.



 

you have like 3 different time zones there dont you? 

what time is it there now TV?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

It is 5:46pm, and I'm having difficulty shading Apache's breasts.


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> It is 5:46pm, and I'm having difficulty shading Apache's breasts.


12:48 AM.

The internet is fun.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)

2:49 AM

I am dressed for Bya-day


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> It is 5:46pm, and I'm having difficulty shading Apache's breasts.



 

agh it's 8:51 am here... I start work at 9!

*nobody else is in yet*  



Sin said:


> 12:48 AM.
> 
> The internet is fun.



which country are you in Sin?


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> agh it's 8:51 am here... I start work at 9!
> 
> *nobody else is in yet*
> 
> ...


West Coast USA


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Lookin' good there, Sandy. Very noble.


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

I wish I could join on Bya day, but SE RAW in like 10 hours.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Indulge for just a little while, Sin.


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

It's 9:10
Cold.
And I have school in 2 days.


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Karasu said:


> It's 9:10
> Cold.
> And I have school in 2 days.




That stinks.

I have today (Monday) off, but we're going to get together to study for a major exam Tuesday D:


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> That stinks.
> 
> I have today (Monday) off, but we're going to get together to study for a major exam Tuesday D:



Poor you.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> I have today (Monday) off, but we're going to get together to study for a major exam Tuesday D:



I was meant to be off today!

But I'm filling in for someone!


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

I need a job.

I want monies, Fast.


----------



## ximkoyra (Sep 1, 2008)

Karasu said:


> I need a job.



*Go work at McDonald's for a couple weeks.  You'll never be able to say that honestly ever again 


At least that's what happened to me.  I was robbed of my childhood and now I use other children to fulfill my childhood dreams *


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

ximkoyra said:


> *Go work at McDonald's for a couple weeks.  You'll never be able to say that honestly ever again *



i did a sting in McDonalds when i was 16...


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> I was meant to be off today!
> 
> But I'm filling in for someone!


Well, at least you're helping someone out D:


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> Well, at least you're helping someone out D:



well.. there is that... 

But I'm answering phones...  *and there are crazy people ringing in*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Crazy people on the phones are a hazard of life.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Crazy people on the phones are a hazard of life.



you have no idea!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> well.. there is that...
> 
> But I'm answering phones...  *and there are crazy people ringing in*


Where do you work?


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

What do the crazy people say?


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> Where do you work?



today... I am working for a radio show phone in...  

and people just wanna complain... and I have to listen to them! 

*maybe I should ring a few of *THEM* back and see if they will listen to *MY* woes*



Karasu said:


> What do the crazy people say?



crazy things of course


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> today... I am working for a radio show phone in...
> 
> and people just wanna complain... and I have to listen to them!
> 
> ...




What kind of radio station?

[/annoying]


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> What kind of radio station?
> 
> [/annoying]



a local one... i don't wanna say which one *it may come back to haunt me*

but we do get some... COLOURFUL  characters!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> a local one... i don't wanna say which one *it may come back to haunt me*
> 
> but we do get some... COLOURFUL  characters!!


I meant, like, what type of music/discussions do they have.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> I meant, like, what type of music/discussions do they have.



ah.. all sorts... 

there is a different schedule throughout the day..

right now... its a discussion based prog... and people have waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to much to say!


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> ah.. all sorts...
> 
> there is a different schedule throughout the day..
> 
> right now... its a discussion based prog... and people have waaaaaaaaaaaaaay to much to say!


Ah, lol 

Poor Dixie


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> Ah, lol
> 
> Poor Dixie



my head hurts now!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin has depressed me by showing me epic colourings beyond my scope. T_T


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Can't you just pretend you're listening and go "Yeah" "Oh, how nice" "Mmhm"?


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Sin has depressed me by showing me epic colourings beyond my scope. T_T



where? .......


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

MSN


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

Tell us the craziest thing someone says today..


----------



## ximkoyra (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> i did a sting in McDonalds when i was 16...


*
Then you can understand my pain and mock those who say that they will be willing to work anywhere in order to save them the pain that people like us had to suffer.  I was there for an entire summer  

I was 14. . . .my interview was, "Do you speak English". The bitch 


She stole my paycheck for the first month thinking I was some stupid boater who didn't know anything.  Then there was the cleaning of the bathrooms and stuff she always made me do 

But worse than the cleaning were the people  They dun give you no respect and they're mean 


Customer Service is the shittiest thing that a man can possibly get involved with.  And working at McDonald's made it like a 100 times worse.  I still get knots in my stomach when I think about working there.  It's worse than the boogeyman *


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Sin has depressed me by showing me epic colourings beyond my scope. T_T


You make it sound like I meant to 

I was trying to help


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

I have called everyone I know (with one exception) who works or worked at McDonalds a corporate whore. It is a horrible amalgamation of all that is wrong with the world.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

ximkoyra said:


> *
> Then you can understand my pain and mock those who say that they will be willing to work anywhere in order to save them the pain that people like us had to suffer.  I was there for an entire summer  *



I feel your pain!  : hug

They stole your paycheck!!! *DAMN THEM!!* 

We took turns with where they placed us? so it wasn't that bad, but *shudder* never never would I ever go back! 

They can fuck their little stars!! 



Taurus Versant said:


> I have called everyone I know (with one exception) who works or worked at McDonalds a corporate whore. It is a horrible amalgamation of all that is wrong with the world.



I needed the money!! 

Besides whoring is the oldest profession in the world


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

I wish i was a whore.

Would be quite fun.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Karasu said:


> I wish i was a whore.
> 
> Would be quite fun.



I worry about you Kara!! 

I honestly do!


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

There's no need to.
I would be an upper class rent boy.


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Well guys, I'm off.

Night to all.


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

Night Night Sin..


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Night Sin. Good luck with the raw tomorrow.


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 1, 2008)

Happy Byakuya Day everyone!  


I've got some cool art saved but I'll post it later, have to run now


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Alright, I'm off to bed.

Before I go, here's how my colouring's turning out. With Halibel and her Fraccion shaded, I feel confident that my shading has improved, which is nice.


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2008)

nice set guys


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

night sin!

is everone putting Byakuya in their sigs!!  

*cries because I don't have the software on the work computer to make a sig up!*


----------



## Noitora (Sep 1, 2008)

Sexy Byakuya is sexy.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Noitora said:


> Sexy Byakuya is sexy.





he's bringing sexy back!


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

contrary to popular belief, whoring wasnt the first profession in the world, the first was the one the guy did to pay off the whore

YAY, Byakuya dayi'm gonna go change now

EDIT: i look so sexy


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 1, 2008)

Good morning.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> contrary to popular belief, whoring wasnt the first profession in the world, the first was the one the guy did to pay off the whore
> 
> YAY, Byakuya dayi'm gonna go change now
> 
> EDIT: i look so sexy



so you are saying pimping is the oldest profession in the world?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 1, 2008)

I really should eat some breakfast ><


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> so you are saying pimping is the oldest profession in the world?



no, thats not what i'm saying

awesome picture BTW



Ammanas said:


> I really should eat some breakfast ><



you really should


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I really should eat some breakfast ><





this is all your wife can make!! *i should stress.. be arsed to make!  *



The Medicine Seller said:


> no, thats not what i'm saying
> 
> awesome picture BTW



i was gona pimp vault out to pay off my student loan.... 

now i cant!


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> this is all your wife can make!! *i should stress.. be arsed to make!  *
> 
> i was gona pimp vault out to pay off my student loan....
> 
> now i cant!



he wouldnt have made any money anyway


----------



## ez (Sep 1, 2008)

mori...your set  

feeling rather festive, i see. 

i am going to proclaim that today will be a 'good' day.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> he wouldnt have made any money anyway



 

thats not very nice....

every little helps!!


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 1, 2008)

mori                       ¬_¬


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

It's gonna be hard to navigate this thread with everyone wearing the same set


----------



## Mori` (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll help you zaru <3


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> thats not very nice....
> 
> every little helps!!



lol, there's a joke in there somewhere



Zaru said:


> It's gonna be hard to navigate this thread with everyone wearing the same set



if you wear the set as well, you wont have to navigate it, you can just go with the flow


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It's gonna be hard to navigate this thread with everyone wearing the same set



what would happen if we all change to that set!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> what would happen if we all change to that set!



I'd have to look at people's names instead of their sets


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> what would happen if we all change to that set!



thats the idea, just for a day anyway.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> thats the idea, just for a day anyway.



<<<< but but.... chibi!! 



Zaru said:


> I'd have to look at people's names instead of their sets



 noooooooooooooo!  

thats to much effort!


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2008)

zaru, mori and dizie, change to this set


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

I still have this matching ava thing going on


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

OMG! Neliel gottsa gun!!

*edit - I'm only going with the sig! i can't abandon the chibi ava!! *


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> OMG! Neliel gottsa gun!!
> 
> *edit - I'm only going with the sig! i can't abandon the chibi ava!! *



, you can change it back later


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> , you can change it back later



*slap*

I know that


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> *slap*
> 
> I know that



....


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> ....


----------



## piccun? (Sep 1, 2008)

byakuya


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

I should change to that set...

I might be accepted then...


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2008)

do it


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

Where can I find it?
I can't be bothered getting my compass out and searching for it..


----------



## piccun? (Sep 1, 2008)

there's one above and one below you


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)

Morning fellow Byauya fans. pek


----------



## Mori` (Sep 1, 2008)

man geass was poor again, this reminds me why I never actually manage to finish anime series ever ><

zaru I hope you at least review it, it's much more entertaining than following the eps =p


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

piccun said:


> there's one above and one below you



So there is....

Methinks I need new glasses...


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Byakuya day pek


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

Does everyone love me a little bit more now?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 1, 2008)

what's the deal with everyone wearing their own version of Byakuya sigs and avatars?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)

What's the deal with some people mocking Byakuya in their sigs and avatars? 

And I just noticed, their User Titles


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2008)

skotty is wearing mine


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm wearing Kiki's _and_ Hollie's for extra star power.

xD <3


----------



## piccun? (Sep 1, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> What's the deal with some people mocking Byakuya in their sigs and avatars?
> 
> And I just noticed, their User Titles



that's to balance Byakuya's unbearable smugness


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

But his smugness is what we love about him.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)

And it makes him cool


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 1, 2008)

I can't begin to tell you how cool this thread has become overnight. :byakuya


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Kiki  Let's dance in the stars


----------



## Mori` (Sep 1, 2008)

sorry skotty, I'm dancing with kiki <3


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Then I'll dance with both of you <3


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 1, 2008)

Take my hand, Skotty.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)

Byakuya is so cool to close his eyes while everyone has them opened. 

pek


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 1, 2008)

Next dance is for Skotty. 

moridori.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Take my hand, Skotty.



Alright then.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 1, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Byakuya is so cool to close his eyes while everyone has them opened.
> pek



now if he was actually as awesome as Gin in any other way he'd be likeable


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 1, 2008)

Why would he lower his level of awesomeness to Gin's level?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 1, 2008)

silly boy D:

you'll learn one day


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 1, 2008)

and the same to you


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> now if he was actually as awesome as Gin in any other way he'd be likeable



Byakuya is superior. 

*cuddles Byakun*


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Byakuya and Gin are both amazing.
If they made man babies, they would be the spawn of angels.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)

Now I shall go scoop out Avocados to make Guacamole for a bit.


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 1, 2008)

Most of the Byakuya art I have saved also includes Renji. I wonder why that is  (also, most of it isn't really appropriate to post here )


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Bye Hime.  Have fun making guacamole.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Kikyo (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Noitora (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh, I see I posted the wrong character. They're both so gorgeous I got mixed up.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Kiki Such a hawt Nnoi sig D:


----------



## Noitora (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 1, 2008)

Kikyo, that's lovely! They look good together pek


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)

And for Non-Byakuya lovers 



From the new bleach card set. Thanks to Justine for uploading these. 


Byakuya looks so attractive in a suit. pek


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 1, 2008)

Good day to all


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello Cyborg S.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 1, 2008)

Skotty, why isn't your ava transparent?


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack.

Where's dixie run of too I wonder...


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Good evening convo thread  



Skotty said:


> Byakuya and Gin are both amazing.
> If they made man babies, they would be the spawn of angels.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Is it fanart posting time again?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 1, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Skotty, why isn't your ava transparent?



No senior status, NF probably automatically resized the original avatar. Thus making it generally crappier.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> No senior status, NF probably automatically resized the original avatar. Thus making it generally crappier.



NF resizes? I thought it'd give you an error message 

*tries*


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 1, 2008)

Karasu's too! 

Oh.. non-senior... *resizes and uploads*
For non-senior ( I'm such an idiot for not thinking of that earlier)


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 1, 2008)

I can't believe I'm still not a senior member  I just fail at posting. I either post where posts don't count or where my posts get deleted anyway 




_Lovely Bya:_ (the Bya/Gin one is just so cute! )


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't feel bad Kiki. Most of the people in here are senior, so of course it didn't occur to you. <3


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 1, 2008)

oh Skotty, you're so sweet. <3 thanks 

Della, I was considering using the 3rd one as a ava too.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 1, 2008)

So many byakuyas


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

You are the sweet one here Kiki pek





> I can't believe I'm still not a senior member  I just fail at posting. I either post where posts don't count or where my posts get deleted anyway


I was almost there, then I got 900 posts deleted in the mess up a few weeks back.


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

How much rep do you need to be 'Celestial'?


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2008)

50,000    i think


----------



## ez (Sep 1, 2008)

this is a very diverse section.

celestial is the best rank. i wish i still had it.


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2008)

I like my rank


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

I just can't be arsed to post sometimes, and when noone can see my posts, noone can rep them... 


I need,
A PLAN!


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Neliel is the ne plus ultra.


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 1, 2008)

Skotty said:


> You are the sweet one here Kiki pekI was almost there, then I got 900 posts deleted in the mess up a few weeks back.





That sucks so much. I won't whine over my post count anymore


----------



## Noitora (Sep 1, 2008)

Byakuya at every turn, is this some sort of Christian magic?!


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

> That sucks so much. I won't whine over my post count anymore


It's easy to get posts, go in rating threads, or threads like 'Who's hotter/stronger/stupider [_character 1_] or [_character 2_]?'





> Byakuya at every turn, is this some sort of Christian magic?!


It's star magic.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> So many byakuyas




*Spoiler*: _Bya Bya Bya Bya .... Byyyyyya!_


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Skotty said:


> What's that supposed to mean?



I owuldn't possibly know  

*Starts playing Justin Timberlake* 

Bya's bringing sexy back.. yeaaaaah! 

Those other captains don't know how to act... Yeaaaaah!


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

Bya makes long hair awesome..


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

That's a pretty hot picture.


----------



## Yak (Sep 1, 2008)

AAAAHHHN~


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 1, 2008)

Moar pics of the lovely Bya 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello Yak.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Good morning convo thread.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Bya Bya Bya Bya .... Byyyyyya!


*Spoiler*: __ 













MORNING SIN!

*timezonecheck 20:18 gmt!*

*OMG! Is it already tomorrow there.. or yesterday!!*


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

Good Evening Sin.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Good afternoon Sin.


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> Bya Bya Bya Bya .... Byyyyyya!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


12:50 PM, Monday Sept 1st


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> 12:50 PM, Monday Sept 1st



phew.. it is still today!

but in three hours time it will be tomorrow here! 

*don't ya just love timezones*


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

So my 7:00 is Dixie's midnight?


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Skotty said:


> So my 7:00 is Dixie's midnight?



am or pm

which country?


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> phew.. it is still today!
> 
> but in three hours time it will be tomorrow here!
> 
> *don't ya just love timezones*


The magic of the internet.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> The magic of the internet.



i knows!


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

9:30pm 1st Sep - London

.....i know its random but i felt left out


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

9:30pm 1st September. West Yorkshire.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> am or pm
> 
> which country?


PM, U.S. :[


The Medicine Seller said:


> 9:30pm 1st Sep - London
> 
> .....i know its random but i felt left out


You live in London?  I want to go to London.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> 9:30pm 1st Sep - London
> 
> .....i know its random but i felt left out



muppet!! *whack* 

I already said GMT.. honestly..

some people! 

*I can't hit Karasu - he's a minor!*


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

Skotty said:


> PM, U.S. :[
> 
> You live in London?  I want to go to London.



i wanna go to Ireland


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

New sig


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i wanna go to Ireland



My fist is waiting to hurt you in Ireland...  

*joo really wanna come over here now*  

Agh.. tis shitty weather over here indeed!




Sin said:


> New sig




ooooooooooh! 

*grabs popcorn and watches sig*

DTK is awesome!


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> New sig



nice

can you possibly do one for me one of these days:



dixie said:


> muppet!! *whack*
> 
> I already said GMT.. honestly..
> 
> ...



OWWW....WTH...what did i do wrong now?



dixie said:


> My fist is waiting to hurt you in Ireland...
> 
> *joo really wanna come over here now*
> 
> Agh.. tis shitty weather over here indeed!



i hear the girls are really nice


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> OWWW....WTH...what did i do wrong now?
> 
> 
> i hear the girls are really nice



you heard wrong!


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

12 minutes...


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> you heard wrong!



well i obviously didnt include you....you're not a girl

whatcha talkin bout E?


----------



## Binary (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> nice
> 
> can you possibly do one for me one of these days:
> 
> ...



If dixie's anything to go by, they are all angels..


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 1, 2008)

Question: Who here reads or has watched _HunterxHunter_? And, if you have, who is your favorite character and why?

/seemingly random question

P.S. Tag spoilers, if they occur past episode 22 as I haven't gotten farther than that yet D:


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

> i wanna go to Ireland


I'd like to visit alot of countries and see different cultures.


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

Skotty said:


> I'd like to visit alot of countries and see different cultures.



<insert "your mum" joke here>

sorry skotty


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2008)

hay guys 

is it ok if i change out of this set now?


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

2 minutes 

edit: 1 

hollie!


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

Neliel said:


> hay guys
> 
> is it ok if i change out of this set now?



blasphemy

yeah it probably is

E's rep is about to be unlocked


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> well i obviously didnt include you....you're not a girl



well.. you're obviously not a guy.. you have to have b... no wait.... not finishing that sentence! 

and

*whack* stop being mean to skotty!!


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> well.. you're obviously not a guy.. you have to have b... no wait.... not finishing that sentence!
> 
> and
> 
> *whack* stop being mean to skotty!!



lol, please PM the end of that sentence


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

what the hell?


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2008)

e


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, please PM the end of that sentence



use you imagination...

I am sure it's twisted enough to fill in the blanks!


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

*lost*

D:  **


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> <insert "your mum" joke here>
> 
> sorry skotty


lol wut 


Neliel said:


> hay guys
> 
> is it ok if i change out of this set now?



Hollie


----------



## Mori` (Sep 1, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Question: Who here reads or has watched _HunterxHunter_? And, if you have, who is your favorite character and why?
> 
> /seemingly random question
> 
> P.S. Tag spoilers, if they occur past episode 22 as I haven't gotten farther than that yet D:



oh gosh hisoka is delicious just for his entire psyche, his design and abilities. He's so 


*Spoiler*: _well past 22 I assume_ 



and kuroro lucifer, he's even more delicious actually (I adore the whole genei ryodan) as a character. The entire requiem scene was wonderful




are you enjoying it meg?


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

this is the sig that got me sigbanned

look at it quick, it's changing soon


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

E said:


> this is the sig that got me sigbanned
> 
> look at it quick, it's changing soon



lol, you mean the one i told you would get you in trouble?hehee

what was the reason they gave you?


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

it's gone 


they just called it a "violation"


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2008)

did i rep you first? D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

Neliel said:


> did i rep you first? D:



i think you may have, but i'm sure i repped him better


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

yes hollie :3


memos, i lol'd, and then i adblocked


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

E said:


> yes hollie :3
> 
> 
> memos, i lol'd, and then i adblocked



...you ruin all my fun...


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

E said:


> this is the sig that got me sigbanned
> 
> look at it quick, it's changing soon



She has a reputation bar for a nipple.


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

1/4 Sigs done 

Progress is slow.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Good morning, peeps, how are we this fine Spring, Byakuya day?


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> 1/4 Sigs done
> 
> Progress is slow.



hands sin tea and a slice of cake 

*joo needs you energy!!*


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

who is byakuya?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Byakuya > Zommari


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> hands sin tea and a slice of cake
> 
> *joo needs you energy!!*



*steals tea and cake*

*runs away while sipping and munching*


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *steals tea and cake*
> 
> *runs away while sipping and munching*



I hopes you choke on it 

*hands sin replacement tea and cake*


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

well that was short-lived


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

All this _tension_ between you two.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

E said:


> who is byakuya?



Dragonus Nesha


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

i think byakuya's a pretty cool guy, eh kills n-words, doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)

I think I had too many margaritas


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 1, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> oh gosh hisoka is delicious just for his entire psyche, his design and abilities. He's so




I love how you've phrased it ^^

And, I'm warming up to him much more than I was during his first appearance. I like how he acts, his attitude and what his priorities are, but that costume...if he just got rid of those damned poofy sleeves...



> *Spoiler*: _well past 22 I assume_
> 
> 
> 
> and kuroro lucifer, he's even more delicious actually (I adore the whole genei ryodan) as a character. The entire requiem scene was wonderful




*Spoiler*: __ 



I have no idea who that is, but I will now be watching out. And, thankfully, my curiosity and clicking of the spoiler didn't actually spoil anything this time.






> are you enjoying it meg?


Quite a bit actually. It's simple enough, but I like a lot of the supporting characters and the practicality to all of the violence quite a bit. Plus, the concept itself is really interesting. As of now, I think the only characters I actually dislike are Killua (for various reasons) and Tonpa. And my favorite character is easily Leorio, which I might have a hard time explaining if anyone asked why XD

I'm definitely going to have to read the manga after I finish the anime though, as I get the feeling that the increased lack of resolution will be too much to bear.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I think I had too many margaritas



Put the lime in the coconut, you drink 'em both together
Put the lime in the coconut, then you feel better
Put the lime in the coconut, drink 'em both up
Put the lime in the coconut, and call me in the mo-o-ornin'


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

I enjoyed HxH while reading it, but these breaks mean I'll have forgotten most of what's going on by the time the manga starts again >_<


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 1, 2008)

I hate you all.


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

hey half, which one of you swell guys in yer ivory tower molested me?


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Why hello there Half.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)

I love you all <3

- or at least the alcohol makes me think so.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

We know, Lasty. And we love you for it. pek


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2008)

I love some of you.


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

i *liek* _some_ of you

if i met you guys irl, i would give you guys the honor of buying me dinner 

but not hollie


----------



## Mori` (Sep 1, 2008)

I shall naturally ask the obvious

_why leorio?_

(although I'm rather fond of him anyway xD)

I'd agree that the hunter concept is definately one of the better weekly shounen concepts, you get to see togashi be really inventive with the things he shows later on as well which is nice.



> I'm definitely going to have to read the manga after I finish the anime though, as I get the feeling that the increased lack of resolution will be too much to bear.



hehe, you can then join us in waiting everytime togashi goes on a hiatus .___. it's like waiting for a berserk chapter sometimes ><



> I have no idea who that is, but I will now be watching out. And, thankfully, my curiosity and clicking of the spoiler didn't actually spoil anything this time.



Hehe I figured that since you'd asked people to tag rather than just not to mention that you'd click anyway so I made it rather spoiler free xD

you shouldn't be able to miss him when he shows up ^^ 



> but that costume...if he just got rid of those damned poofy sleeves...



haha, the sleeves, the sleeves xD


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)

woo, I got repped for being tipsy  

Half of me is confused. Half of me is pleased. Half of me is disturbed..though I suppose that doesn't add up mathematically.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm a Kurapika fan myself.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not that he's been seen for more than a hundred, maybe one fifty chapters


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

tipsy girls are cute :3


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

E said:


> tipsy girls are cute :3



i'm pretty sure thats not exactly what you're thinking....


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I love you all <3
> 
> - or at least the alcohol makes me think so.




alcohol does funny things! 

I never remember anything I type when I?ve been drinking!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Kid-kun <333

2/4

D: It has some weird thing going on *fixes*


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> Kid-kun <333
> 
> 2/4



Awesome!


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 1, 2008)

You are all incredible.


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 1, 2008)

Why thank you Zack.


----------



## Kri (Sep 1, 2008)

Happy Byakuya day people 

A thousand apologies to everyone (and a thousand more to a few others) for my absence. When I temporarily lost access to a computer, I was confident that I'd still be present in part through the glories of cell phone moderating... but I soon lost my Wi-Fi as well. :/

Further still! I thought I would have laptop access _at least_ by Friday, and it seemed even that plan fell through.

Happy Byakuya day, and congratulations Kikyo 

I have a lot of catching up to do


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Much love,


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> You are all incredible.



for that you get tea and cake!


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> alcohol does funny things!
> 
> I never remember anything I type when I?ve been drinking!!



so you never remember anything you type?


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Stupid Photoshop


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> so you never remember anything you type?





stop it you!


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> stop it you!



......


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome back, Chris! 



Taurus Versant said:


> I enjoyed HxH while reading it, but these breaks mean I'll have forgotten most of what's going on by the time the manga starts again >_<



How bad are the gaps in between releases? I knew that it was bad, but you make it sound even worse than I had imagined 



Skotty said:


> Why hello there Half.



Why hello there, member with the good taste in characters known as Skotty 



E said:


> hey half, which one of you swell guys in yer ivory tower molested me?



I'd say that it was the furthest one on the left. He likes to play that "Oh, you dropped your soap" trick in the shower all the time.



Ammanas said:


> I shall naturally ask the obvious
> 
> _why leorio?_
> 
> (although I'm rather fond of him anyway xD)



There are a lot of aspects to his character which appeal to me in his case, as well as how those same characteristics have been attractive to my mind when I've seen them in other characters/series: the brash front that ofttimes lewdly hides a good heart, the ease with which a temper is lost, the smarts that are belied by a distinct lack of common sense, how he's disparaged, the sulking, how he can sometimes put aside other's expectations and rise above (helping to win the day), and how he can (conversely) suddenly sink far past those same expectations into a pile of immaturity borne from a lack of experience (<regardless of how he may appear). 

There are a lot of other little things, but they would be too many to list at the moment. For instance, something like how his initial, suit-based appearance and having the briefcase turn out to be filled with medical supplies made me smile. 



> I'd agree that the hunter concept is definately one of the better weekly shounen concepts, you get to see togashi be really inventive with the things he shows later on as well which is nice.


This should be exciting. And, it's also amusing to see a lot of ideas which were later stolen by shounen that came after 



> Hehe I figured that since you'd asked people to tag rather than just not to mention that you'd click anyone so I made it rather spoiler free xD


I'm glad you know my weaknesses and so ably compensate for them <3



> haha, the sleeves, the sleeves xD


I just want to cut them off ;_;


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

Fixed


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> I'd say that it was the furthest one on the left. He likes to play that "Oh, you dropped your soap" trick in the shower all the time.



ahh i see,  you stick up for each other and don't do friendly snitching, i respect that 

and the shower room is not what i dreamed of 

only sometimes it's epic


----------



## piccun? (Sep 1, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Welcome back, Chris!
> 
> 
> 
> How bad are the gaps in between releases? I knew that it was bad, but you make it sound even worse than I had imagined




months, usually. 
I started reading it not long after joining NF, and I think I've not read more than 3/4 new chapters 

I should also reread it, because I hardly remember anything,just the major plot points. 


ù


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2008)

which avatar shall i use?

​


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

one of these



E said:


>


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2008)

no E


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

Neliel said:


> which avatar shall i use?
> 
> ​



the schoolgirl with the big blue eyes and what seems like a sword

i'll use one of them E


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

claim it first memos


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)

Chris 

I love you sweetheart. *kisses*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

I like the bottom one, Hollie.


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2008)

too slow already chosen


----------



## piccun? (Sep 1, 2008)

what about my new ava?  

I liked my previous one better, but I can't use it anymore  




hime, let's peacefully drift together on water while holding hands like two otters 


[YOUTUBE]epUk3T2Kfno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)

that's adorable Pickle pek

Though your avatar scares me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Piccun, seriously, what the fuck?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 1, 2008)

that's what happens after too much exposure to Byakuya


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

YAY Hollie

piccun i beg you to kill that clown and throw him away


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

what the fuck piccun ? 

it's pretty cool


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

piccun said:


> that's what happens after too much exposure to Byakuya





I guess the supreme awesomeness is just too great!


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2008)

piccun


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

E said:


> what the fuck piccun ?
> 
> it's pretty cool



best avatar EVAH!!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

3/4


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> 3/4



if 4/4 isnt the one i have in mind, (probably will be), could i claim that?/could you make it for me?


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

clean sig is clean


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> if 4/4 isnt the one i have in mind, (probably will be), could i claim that?/could you make it for me?


Have you watched Ep 22?


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

E said:


> clean sig is clean



Awesome set is awesome....please remove the message in your sig.....you're just gonna get in trouble again



Sin said:


> Have you watched Ep 22?



yeah, i watched it this morning


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

what're they gonna do...sigban me?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Speaking of epic avatars, lookin' good there, Memos.


----------



## Felt (Sep 1, 2008)

or sigban me


----------



## piccun? (Sep 1, 2008)

I see you all love my new avatar pek


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)

Where are the Koala Bears?


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

E said:


> what're they gonna do...sigban me?



when they sigban you....we all miss out on the Leah Dizon goodness



Taurus Versant said:


> Speaking of epic avatars, lookin' good there, Memos.





did Hollie get sigbanned?


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

i only got 5 +reps 

and one HUGE neg 

so much for my unleashing of my epic sig 


i'm calling it a day gais, i gots some Code Geass to catch up on


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

take care E


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

i think i'll _take a shower_ first though 

thanks and see ya tms


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Cya E. Think of the stars.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 1, 2008)

bye E, I wish you good luck with your shower


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

piccun...

your ava is epic! 

It's making me smile everytime!


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

i has a pic of the shower too 

lookee

-snip-


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

4/4


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> 4/4



:amazed


* are you going to be using this one? *


----------



## piccun? (Sep 1, 2008)

so guys, help me choose  
current ava 
or
version 2


or 
version 3




sin that looks like a great scene 

lol dixie


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie, please dont encourage piccun


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

dixie said:


> :amazed
> 
> 
> * are you going to be using this one? *


Yush 

I put it in my rotating sig.


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

> Racism and flames in pic posted



"SEAN CONNERY IS DEAD" is not racist, nor is it a flame


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

E said:


> "SEAN CONNERY IS DEAD" is not racist, nor is it a flame



is he actually dead?


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 1, 2008)

E said:


> "SEAN CONNERY IS DEAD" is not racist, nor is it a flame



There was much more than that in the pic posted, including derogatory language that would be deleted in the normal forum.


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Sin said:


> Yush
> 
> I put it in my rotating sig.



  its beautiful! 

I is in awe of your gif making skills!





The Medicine Seller said:


> dixie, please dont encourage piccun




*yo piccun! KEEP THE CURRENT AVA!*

It's freakin memos out! 


*to my knowledge Sean Connery is very much alive and kicking*


----------



## Sin (Sep 1, 2008)

There are too many scenes in this ep T__T

So much epic.

I'll make some more at home tho.


----------



## Shirosaki Ichigo (Sep 1, 2008)

Peoples please, can't I stalk halfhearted in Grimmies name in peace 

Had to say hi from her, she's lost in her world of yaoi now


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

No current avatar


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Ichigo NL said:


> Peoples please, can't I stalk halfhearted in Grimmies name in peace
> 
> Had to say hi from her, she's lost in her world of yaoi now



*holds out chocolate brownies*

give grimmy these from me!


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> is he actually dead?



you didn't get to see it 

well, he's really acting liek a little [punk] and crying and [pleasuring orally] the mods all begging and [stuff] liek some kind of -snip-snip-snip-snip-snip-snip-argh-argh-SNIP-SNIIIPPPPP-sssSSSNNNNPPPPPAAAA!!!

so yea, he's not maikng [anal intercourse] or [coitus with mother] jokes, that's for [darn] sure


----------



## Shirosaki Ichigo (Sep 1, 2008)

She's actually near the fridge looking for chocolate, I'll tell her  but I doubt she will listen XD


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> There was much more than that in the pic posted, including derogatory language that would be deleted in the normal forum.



if you thought that was bad, you should see what....ok i'll stop there...nvm


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 1, 2008)

Ichigo NL said:


> Peoples please, can't I stalk halfhearted in Grimmies name in peace



()

And, you can give her this from me to go with the brownies ^^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shirosaki Ichigo (Sep 1, 2008)

@ halfhearted: Eventhough it's against my principles to save any yaoi for her, she allready succeeded in making several maps on my laptop  .. so I will add that for her XD 

Also, what's going on.. sorry for my sudden intrusion btw, unlike Grimm, I actually do read the manga


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> ()
> 
> And, you can give her this from me to go with the brownies ^^
> 
> ...



she'll love those!  

*hands halfhearted a brownie*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Well manga discussions in here aren't exactly commonfold. Last thing I remember was someone replacing Kira's head with the eagle.


----------



## Shirosaki Ichigo (Sep 1, 2008)

I was referring to what was going on with all the e-drama, sorry  Btw, I posted pics of my newly arrived Shirosaki wig, if you're interested, you should go look at the membpicthread, Grimmy took the pics and you can see her apartment XD

Yeah, for now it's still hers, I plan to elope and commit a 'coupe d'état'


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

E said:


> you didn't get to see it
> 
> well, he's really acting liek a little [punk] and crying and [pleasuring orally] the mods all begging and [stuff] liek some kind of -snip-snip-snip-snip-snip-snip-argh-argh-SNIP-SNIIIPPPPP-sssSSSNNNNPPPPPAAAA!!!
> 
> so yea, he's not maikng [anal intercourse] or [coitus with mother] jokes, that's for [darn] sure



PLEEEAAASEEEE PM me that in unedited form


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> PLEEEAAASEEEE PM me that in unedited form



that's a lot of screencaps


----------



## Shirosaki Ichigo (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm lost here, I think I will come back at a later time as someone here wants to see Kenichi with me  Bye everybody


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

Ichigo NL said:


> I'm lost here, I think I will come back at a later time as someone here wants to see Kenichi with me  Bye everybody



whatcha talkin bout Ichigo?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 1, 2008)

You are lost because you try to find an order.Don't worry about a way and ust go with the flow 


bye


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)

Vault's last day


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

And yet he's still banned.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 1, 2008)

:byakuya
Poor vault.


----------



## E (Sep 1, 2008)

vault doesn't liek showers it seems


----------



## dixie (Sep 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> And yet he's still banned.



vault is a silly boy!


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 1, 2008)

Heeeeaaartyyyyyyy !!!1   Had the second one but not the first  

Sorry, I'm hyper on chocolate. *licks all and flies off*

byes XD


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 1, 2008)

Tom you sour puss wearing a byakuya set like that on byakuya day


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

i thought i thought i just saw a grimmjow....


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 1, 2008)

I think I'll cycle through the other sets I made for the competition but didn't submit during the month.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

Kiki is well armed with Bya sets I see.


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

kiki R .....


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 1, 2008)

:byakuya 

what's up guys?


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> :byakuya
> 
> what's up guys?



....what up with you little lady?


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> ....what up with you little lady?



 
nm. spent half the day catching up on anime. And I'm still not done. rofl.


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> nm. spent half the day catching up on anime. And I'm still not done. rofl.



watch any SE?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

I shall be watching more Gintama today


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I shall be watching more Gintama today



i watched up to episode 20 and havent touched it for months, i think i'm gonna carry on with that tomorrow

so so funny.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 1, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> watch any SE?



I said catching up. SE would be "starting a new anime" 

I should start Gintama as well. :sweat


----------



## Memos (Sep 1, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> I said catching up. SE would be "starting a new anime"
> 
> I should start Gintama as well. :sweat



i forgive you

anyhoo, goodnight everyone.


----------



## ez (Sep 1, 2008)

vault reminded me of the little habit i developed not too long ago. 

Start gintama asap. better than any anime being aired currently.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 1, 2008)

The Ez hath spoken.

I like your sig. Gintoki and Zura look epic.


----------



## Kri (Sep 1, 2008)

Goodnight TMS 


Soekihime said:


> Chris
> 
> I love you sweetheart. *kisses*


I love you too 

How was your night? From what I've read, it seems very interesting


----------



## Zaru (Sep 1, 2008)

Good night sweethearts


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 1, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> Goodnight TMS I love you too
> 
> How was your night? From what I've read, it seems very interesting




Not as interesting as it would be if...


----------



## Ender (Sep 1, 2008)

wazzup all


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

Finally home T__T


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 2, 2008)

Dead. Convo thread is dead.


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Dead. Convo thread is dead.


It's cause I showed up D:


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 2, 2008)

This time it was Sin, not Sandy who killed the convo.

I finished my colouring  uploading now


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

| | | 

Speaking of uploading 

Not sure if anyone wants, but I made it in case anyone did 

( I think TMS wanted a new set )


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Good Morning Convo Thread!


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

Hiya Dixie


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 2, 2008)

Finished colouring is finished.



I fail at sky/sound effects/being good at this


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry sin...    

* I keeps staring at jooor sig! :amazed *

*edit - did you just change the sig.. or am I seeing things!*

tis butiful!

TV that looks awesome!


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

dixie said:


> Sorry sin...
> 
> * I keeps staring at jooor sig! :amazed *
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

I am in work!! 

*i thinks i have the cold  *


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 2, 2008)

TV, I'm quite impressed. Great Job. 

As for me, it's bed time. Night-o.


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Night Soekihime!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 2, 2008)

I have no socks, but my feet are surprisingly happy


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Finished colouring is finished.
> 
> 
> 
> I fail at sky/sound effects/being good at this



Lookin' good thar 

Coloring blonde people is always kinda weird


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 2, 2008)

I have no feet but my socks are surprisingly happy


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I have no socks, but my feet are surprisingly happy



morning mori!

feet freedom!!  



Cyborg Superman said:


> I have no feet but my socks are surprisingly happy



hand socks??? 

alas I am in work...

I have to wear socks!


----------



## Binary (Sep 2, 2008)

Socks are overrated.
I wear sacks on MY feet.


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

Night all.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 2, 2008)

night (sin)


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Karasu said:


> Socks are overrated.
> I wear sacks on MY feet.



I would be sockless if I were not at work! 

what kind of sacks?


NIGHT SIN!!!


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 2, 2008)

*grumbles*

My red lipstick was all over my face and I looked like somebody had cut me, stupid long hairs 


I demand chocolate ;____;!


----------



## Binary (Sep 2, 2008)

Potato Sacks of course.


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> *grumbles*
> 
> My red lipstick was all over my face and I looked like somebody had cut me, stupid long hairs
> 
> ...



*grimmy look like the joker?????  *






Karasu said:


> Potato Sacks of course.



good choice!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> *grumbles*
> 
> My red lipstick was all over my face and I looked like somebody had cut me, stupid long hairs
> 
> ...


----------



## Mori` (Sep 2, 2008)

hehe I was going to write a real bleach thread today, you know like a proper one with sensible stuff in it, then I figured...why bother xD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> why bother xD



Because I'll rep you? 

Anyway, what was the thread supposed to be about?


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 2, 2008)

holy-! gimme gimme gimme  Funny thing though, I grew up playing with Lego 

Dixie you tease, I want that strawberry so bad now 

My head hurts 

@ amma: I agree, go for it ,D


----------



## Noitora (Sep 2, 2008)

Love the set Grimmy.


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> holy-! gimme gimme gimme  Funny thing though, I grew up playing with Lego
> 
> Dixie you tease, I want that strawberry so bad now
> 
> ...



what on earth are you talking about grimmy!



agh... hangover days... it reminds me of the drinking binges I used to have....  i would go bonkers and start poking people..   wake up with make up where it was not meant to be... and waiting for one of my friends to pass out just to hear her speak french in her drunken sleep! *she couldnt speak it very well when she was awake though - if only we could have brought alcohol to the french oral!*


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 2, 2008)

@ Noitora: well thank you *licks* ,D

I could have sworn I posted a reply here D: 

And I don't have a hangover, I'm just sick for some reason, and I have gym tonight, blargh!

belgian chocolates > Ritter 

I think Amma is making that thread


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> @ Noitora: well thank you *licks* ,D
> 
> I could have sworn I posted a reply here D:
> 
> ...


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 2, 2008)

Doggies!  In chocolate!  Chocolate doggies! 

I'm working on another SL Manga btw, feel free to provide me with inspiration


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

choclate inspiration? 



its not letting me post pics of chocolate on your profile! :amazed


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm being modfucked then D/ wait, I like that 

Hueco Mundo needs chocolate.. but not as much as they need..


*Spoiler*: _bananas_


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

LMAO!  



will this dooooooooo 

**Ultra Chocolate Brownies - mmmmmmmm **


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 2, 2008)

^ *drools*

I can't post images either, somebody is restricting our powers, we must revolt at once !


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> ^ *drools*
> 
> I can't post images either, somebody is restricting our powers, we must revolt at once !



can we not just bribe them with brownies?

**I have a mountain of them ^^ **


----------



## Mori` (Sep 2, 2008)

woop askelpios is getting serialized :3


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 2, 2008)

*grabs Amma*

I need to go.. my head is about to explode and no medicin here *faints* 

Catch you later guys 

Also, almost 10 K posts D: I'll be expecting some deliciousness when I reach 10 K dixie


----------



## Binary (Sep 2, 2008)

I want 1000 posts, but can I really be arsed?


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> woop askelpios is getting serialized :3



What is askelpios? Is it manga? 



Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> *grabs Amma*
> 
> I need to go.. my head is about to explode and no medicin here *faints*
> 
> ...



ha ha... I was thinking of baking tonight!! actual brownies.. **will post pics when i dooooo! **

Joo will get these as a reward laters if you hit over that mark!



you can't wear them though....


*Spoiler*: __ 



 *unless you want ichigo to lick the chocolate off you feet ! *


----------



## Kri (Sep 2, 2008)

Good morning wonderful SL. I believe I was drawn in by the lovely chocolate fragrance, but I shall stay for the Espada LEGOs.


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

good morning everyone, it feels like only yesterday when i had left you all....


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> Good morning wonderful SL. I believe I was drawn in by the lovely chocolate fragrance, but I shall stay for the Espada LEGOs.



He wants you to EAT HIM!! 


*
DOOOO IT!!*



The Medicine Seller said:


> good morning everyone, it feels like only yesterday when i had left you all....



GOOD GOD!  

There is just tooooo much tehre for me to respond to!!


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

dixie said:


> GOOD GOD!
> 
> There is just tooooo much tehre for me to respond to!!



what?...what did i do now?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 2, 2008)

Will Phoenix Down bring back my iPod?


----------



## Binary (Sep 2, 2008)

I really can't be bothered to read, 'Of Mice and Men'.

Time for a plot synopsis on wikipedia..


----------



## Kri (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't eat him, he looks so unhappy 

--

Hello TMS. Strangely enough, it felt the same for me. 

--

I hope so Bya 

--

It's a good story, and not too long of a read. You'll get more out of it if you read it yourself, promise. It's like freshman or sophomore highschool reading. One of those experiences that don't necessarily define your life in any way, but would garner a sence of lacking in their absence.


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Will Phoenix Down bring back my iPod?



afraid not apparently those things dont ACTUALLY work, i tried it on my hamster...but it just made it soggy....and then it ran off....it wasnt dead....it was just annoying



Kribaby said:


> I can't eat him, he looks so unhappy
> --
> Hello TMS. Strangely enough, it felt the same for me.
> --
> ...



have you seen the Collectors Edition of Resistance 2?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh well, I guess it's a part of the lifestream now.


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Oh well, I guess it's a part of the lifestream now.



does this mean Aeris is gonna flog it?...like those flowers she "grew"


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> I can't eat him, he looks so unhappy





What about him.. he looks happy doesnt he!

*EAT HIM!!*




The Medicine Seller said:


> what?...what did i do now?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 2, 2008)

:3

I want LPB now, even Disney has decided to release DLCs for it. X3


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 2, 2008)

Good Morning


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i dont know what that means...why are you doing this to me?



     

Morning Soekihime


----------



## Kri (Sep 2, 2008)

Morning Sandy


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Good Morning



...hey you



dixie said:


>



what?


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> ...hey you
> 
> 
> 
> what?




You know what!    

and if you don't!

*you are on your own cause I have forgotten now*


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 2, 2008)

Rise, my apprentice.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 2, 2008)

I miss yak, vault and hasan ;_;


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 2, 2008)

Aww poor Moridori. 

Come get a hug.


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

I miss vault!


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 2, 2008)

morning convo thread. 

oh wait, It's 5 past noon.... 

Good Afternoon Convo Thread! 

So chocolatey in here. I feel like I'm in some kind of chocolate heaven. 

Seriously if there's no chocolate in heaven, I ain't going.


----------



## E (Sep 2, 2008)

i never go to give vault a red cock 


hey kiyko 

take me to your job!


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

rant


*Spoiler*: __ 



how f**king re**rded can people get, i f**king hate call centers, i just called one who passed me to another who patched me to another who passed me onto the FIRST place i talked to who gave me a different number

then i got into a little discussion about handles on doors and whether there are on the back door or the front door in a property that has ONE DOOR...i asked him if, by back door he meant the balcony door?, he said "no sir, there is a handle on the back door".....OMFG

i literally cracked up at this point and started laughing with annoyance and frustration, he then said that they cant send someone seeing as the situation isnt serious enough.




/rant

30 minutes that took....30 minutes of my life i'll never get back due to sheer relentless stupidity.



E said:


> i never go to give vault a red cock
> 
> 
> hey kiyko
> ...



i'm sure he would have enjoyed it immensely


----------



## E (Sep 2, 2008)

you want one?


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

E said:


> you want one?



ermmm....no i probably dont, my sig is happy enough without a cock in it....


----------



## E (Sep 2, 2008)

i wasn't talking about your sig


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

E said:


> i wasn't talking about your sig



lol, i dont know how to answer that without insisting you are a raving homosexual


----------



## E (Sep 2, 2008)

.


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

E said:


> .



running for mod eh?, how you gonna do that?


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 2, 2008)

I would E, but I hate my job.


----------



## Felt (Sep 2, 2008)

i love you all


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

Neliel said:


> i love you all



you harlot


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 2, 2008)

hi convo, anyone else started in school?


----------



## Felt (Sep 2, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> you harlot


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe the tea is ready


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 2, 2008)

Fuck me I'm pissed off, I feel like killing somebody


----------



## Felt (Sep 2, 2008)

why?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 2, 2008)

I need to go shopping to make something for someone's birthday


----------



## Felt (Sep 2, 2008)

my birthday is 11 months away though


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 2, 2008)

The best gifts take time.


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

has anyone else watched "The Fringe" pilot?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 2, 2008)

no, but I once saw a pilot cringe


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

piccun said:


> no, but I once saw a pilot cringe



what did you do to him/her?


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks like TMS saw my post


----------



## piccun? (Sep 2, 2008)

I was shining brightly with Awesome and Amazing


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> Looks like TMS saw my post



lol, thanks Sin, when i can, i will rep you

also the Avy is the one i wanted and the sig is the end of the sequence i wanted, really appreciate it Sin



piccun said:


> I was shining brightly with Awesome and Amazing



you flashed him?


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, thanks Sin, when i can, i will rep you
> 
> also the Avy is the one i wanted and the sig is the end of the sequence i wanted, really appreciate it Sin
> 
> ...


I can sense these type of things 

Also, I figured you'd want the whole canon-shooting thing, but honestly, it was WAY too long to fit in one gif. So I made the beginning for myself and gave you the (IMO cooler) end.

They gave it too much filler, it was like a 40 second thing D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> I can sense these type of things
> 
> Also, I figured you'd want the whole canon-shooting thing, but honestly, it was WAY too long to fit in one gif. So I made the beginning for myself and gave you the (IMO cooler) end.
> 
> They gave it too much filler, it was like a 40 second thing D:



it was done so well though, i wanted from the eye part in your avatar to the part in my sig, i didnt know his eyes could do that....frickin awesome


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> it was done so well though, i wanted from the eye part in your avatar to the part in my sig, i didnt know his eyes could do that....frickin awesome


Well until he shows it in the manga (I don't remember him doing it in the manga) it's not "official" but damn if it didn't look awesome


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Hollie


----------



## Felt (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Sin pek


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

i'm gonna have to take that smilie from you Hollie.....it r so awesome


----------



## Felt (Sep 2, 2008)

OK


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i'm gonna have to take that smilie from you Hollie.....it r so awesome



I originally stole it from another forum and brought it here. Same happened with  but  is better


----------



## Felt (Sep 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I originally stole it from another forum and brought it here. Same happened with  but  is better


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 2, 2008)

:3


----------



## piccun? (Sep 2, 2008)

I wanted to improve my sig, but I can't do better than this


post me a page to color. something simple


----------



## Felt (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## piccun? (Sep 2, 2008)

yeah, sure  

As if I'm even going to try with that


----------



## Felt (Sep 2, 2008)

piccun said:


> yeah, sure
> 
> As if I'm even going to try with that


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

What's that from?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 2, 2008)

@sin battle royale I think


----------



## Felt (Sep 2, 2008)

Battle Royale, best manga ever


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> morning convo thread.
> 
> oh wait, It's 5 past noon....
> 
> ...



I’m with you on that one!! 

*hands everyone a cup of freshly made hot chocolate* 

Kikyo, want mini marshmallows in joors? 



The Medicine Seller said:


> rant
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Been there done that…. You best bet is to bitch so badly the next time you ring and ask to speak to a manager or someone in charge!

No bob, I would not like to speak to you, I am quite frankly disgusted with this service and want to complain, put me through to you supervisor!!!!  (It usually works!!)

Hi convo thread… 

I feels like shit!! *eeeeegh*


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

I've never read that D:

I keep hearing it's win tho.


----------



## Felt (Sep 2, 2008)

If I say so, it must be true


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

What's wrong dixie? D:


----------



## piccun? (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> I've never read that D:
> 
> I keep hearing it's win tho.



It's basically a criticism of Japanese oppressive society that kills the individuals suffocating them in strict social schemes. 
But with gore and nude women. 
Kinda like Ganz


----------



## Felt (Sep 2, 2008)

but it came before gantz


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> What's wrong dixie? D:



I've got that icky sicky feeling... *and I haven?t even been drinking*   

ya know, that I couldn't be arsed with moving at all i feel nauseous kind of sicky! 

I thinks I?m getting the cold/flu 

I?m sitting at my computer huddled in a blanket looking like a freakin caterpillar!!   *I?m finishing some editing for work tomorrow! * 

Watch out SL Thread - Im gona get joo!





piccun said:


> It's basically a criticism of Japanese oppressive society that kills the individuals suffocating them in strict social schemes.
> But with gore and nude women.
> Kinda like Ganz




Is that the manga the film was based on?

havent read it... 

first film = Epic Win 

second film = Not so epic win - *but watchable-ish*


----------



## piccun? (Sep 2, 2008)

Neliel said:


> but it came before gantz





I said the are similar, not which came first



dixie said:


> Is that the manga the film was based on?
> havent read it...
> first film = Epic Win
> second film = Not so epic win - *but watchable-ish*




I think the film came before the manga, but I'm not sure.

And both should be based on a novel.


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

piccun said:


> I said the are similar, not which came first
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right!!!

I forgot.. the film *was * acually based on the book! 

How silly of me 

Koushun Takami....


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 2, 2008)

dixie been gettin all her posts here eh


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

does anyone else watch "The Middleman"?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 2, 2008)

do you want to see "the middlefinger"?


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

piccun said:


> do you want to see "the middlefinger"?



not particularly.


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> dixie been gettin all her posts here eh



shut it you!  

I?m watching you!!

*I am not covered in bad crumbs*  



piccun said:


> do you want to see "the middlefinger"?



Why piccun you shock me!! 

*You shod have added ?swivel on it!? to that expression!!


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

dixie said:


> shut it you!
> 
> I?m watching you!!
> 
> ...


----------



## piccun? (Sep 2, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> not particularly.



Huh. I like my hands instead. Well, if you have ugly hands...


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

piccun said:


> Huh. I like my hands instead. Well, if you have ugly hands...



wut?



dixie said:


>



why are you loking at me like that?....what have i done?


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> wut?
> 
> 
> 
> why are you loking at me like that?....what have i done?



 

:rofl


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

dixie said:


> :rofl



whats so funny?...what have i done?


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> dixie been gettin all her posts here eh


Hibari


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 2, 2008)

Damn, I didn't get a Home Beta invite this time either.


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hibari



He's always mean to me sin! 

*He thinks I'm fast food!*


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

dixie said:


> He's always mean to me sin!
> 
> *He thinks I'm fast food!*


Pfft, Hibari is always up to no good 




Just don't let him bite you, he's known for doing such things


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> Pfft, Hibari is always up to no good
> 
> 
> Just don't let him bite you, he's known for doing such things



*hides behind sin *

He'll give me rabies for sure


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

dixie said:


> *hides behind sin *
> 
> He'll give me rabies for sure


He's not very good at washing


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> He's not very good at washing



 

so he has cooties too!!

wow.. the things you learn about people!


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

dixie said:


> so he has cooties too!!
> 
> wow.. the things you learn about people!


I know all of Hibari's secrets


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> I know all of Hibari's secrets





Do tell!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

dixie said:


> Do tell!!


I would, but as a fellow Slam Dunk fan, I cannot raise evil against a brother T__T


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> I would, but as a fellow Slam Dunk fan, I cannot raise evil against a brother T__T




not even if i bribe you with chocolate?


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

Afraid not


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

hmmmmm...

*will have to find sin's one weakness and exploit it!!*


----------



## piccun? (Sep 2, 2008)

I said I wanted to color something, and something I colored 


*Spoiler*: _claymore spoilers_ 







yeah, it sucks but I'm too lazy to clean it


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

piccun said:


> I said I wanted to color something, and something I colored
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _claymore spoilers_
> ...



still it looks good!!


----------



## piccun? (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks dixie 


the main problem here are the clothes. With all thosee pixels it would take a lot of time to clean them . So I got bored and just plastered some color on them


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

piccun said:


> thanks dixie
> 
> 
> the main problem here are the clothes. With all thosee pixels it would take a lot of time to clean them . So I got bored and just plastered some color on them



It looks more stylised that way!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



**Ehh I knows how you feel... I have this crappy photo software on my comp, (saving up for a graphics tablet and some GOOD software..) but it takes ages to smooth over any pic for a sig!!  -- so i don't!!  **


----------



## piccun? (Sep 2, 2008)

dixie said:


> It looks more stylised that way!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I have gimp, which is pretty good, it's just that I'm too lazy  

maybe not exactly lazy, I just hate to clean the page before coloring.


----------



## Memos (Sep 2, 2008)

goodnight everyone, i may be away for a day or two, take care.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 2, 2008)

piccun said:


> maybe not exactly lazy, I just hate to clean the page before coloring.



I never do, usually. Normally, I end up just coloring right on top, increasing my layering and the opacity of said layers as I go and totally removing any trace of the original lineart.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 2, 2008)

cleaning is always too much effort >_>

I'm super lazy and just colour under whatever these days, colour over the top of blacks and only worry about touch ups if it's completely unsalvageable xD 

anyone else watching tennis?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 2, 2008)

bye TMS take care, and don't accept candies from strangers  




halfhearted said:


> I never do, usually. Normally, I end up just coloring right on top, increasing my layering and the opacity of said layers as I go and totally removing any trace of the original lineart.




I should try that. I never use layers when coloring.


Although I can't be really precise, especially with details and borders, so with a clean lineart would be easier for me to color just on the part I want.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 2, 2008)

@pic

you should always use at least a couple of layers! so much more flexibility

even if it's just something like

+overpaint
+line-art
+underpaint

--

@dixie, I'm always game for tea


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> @dixie, I'm always game for tea



indeed  



*sips tea whilst raising pinkie in the air and relaxing in recliner*


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 2, 2008)

New Character Day thread is up! 

So, go cast your votes for Szayel!



piccun said:


> I should try that. I never use layers when coloring.



Oh man, I would be a bit lost without layers. I could do it, but they make things so much easier. On any given coloring, I tend to have between 60-120 layers (if done without merging). On a complicated coloring that may span multiple pages, that number increases quite a bit.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 2, 2008)

jesus meg that's gotta make for a massive filesize xD

I'd never be able to keep track of that many layers, I think the most I ever go to is about 20


----------



## Zaru (Sep 2, 2008)

Good night


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 2, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> jesus meg that's gotta make for a massive filesize xD
> 
> I'd never be able to keep track of that many layers, I think the most I ever go to is about 20



That's without merger XD

I merge like mad usually, keeping things at around forty or so layers when possible. And, when I'm finishing off the picture, I actually merge the entire thing and c/p the image into a new canvas for further editing or fine tuning. 

Just the necessity for trying to get the effects I want and only having a mouse tool, I suppose.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 2, 2008)

I have returned armed with stuff


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

I had a nap, but feel worse off than before D:


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> I had a nap, but feel worse off than before D:



I had a nap earlier... thats what made me feel sick!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

dixie said:


> I had a nap earlier... thats what made me feel sick!!




It's spreading.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 2, 2008)

woop fed won

sleep nao


----------



## dixie (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin said:


> It's spreading.





ITS INFECTIOUS!! 

RUN FOR YOUR LIVES PEOPLE!! 

*grabs tea - mmm tea*

**edit

Good night convo thread! I'm gona try and catch some


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 2, 2008)

Evening Convo thread.. if anyone is let.


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Evening Convo thread.. if anyone is let.


I'm still here Kikyo


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 2, 2008)

Sin  
how are you?


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Sin
> how are you?


Tired, but otherwise alright.

You?


----------



## ez (Sep 2, 2008)

i'm still online as well

about to watch an anime episode, due to boredom, though :x


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 2, 2008)

Have a bit of a headache actually, but otherwise good. I'll go to sleep early today... in an hour or so.

What are you going to watch ez?


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

It seems to be worldwide headache day D:


----------



## ez (Sep 2, 2008)

i'm about to finish Kurenai. It premiered this previous spring, and i liked it for a while, but one of the episodes repulsed me so much i had to drop it for a few months. I only have two episodes left now. 

feel better, btw.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 2, 2008)

It's a conspiracy! We must get them before they get us!

enjoy ez and thanks.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 2, 2008)

ezxx said:


> i'm about to finish Kurenai. It premiered this previous spring, and i liked it for a while, *but one of the episodes repulsed me so much i had to drop it for a few months.* I only have two episodes left now.



Did I miss something? 

*can't think of any particularly repulsive episode of Kure-nai*

Unless, of course, you're referring to how repulsively boring some of the scenes were, when they desperately tried for slice of life realism.


----------



## Sin (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, ezxx, I'm thinking of trying Code Breaker, anything I should know before delving into it?

It's a weekly, right?


----------



## ez (Sep 2, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Did I miss something?
> 
> *can't think of any particularly repulsive episode of Kure-nai*
> 
> *Unless, of course, you're referring to how repulsively boring some of the scenes were, when they desperately tried for slice of life realism.*



episode six really made me dislike the series. 





Sin said:


> Oh, ezxx, I'm thinking of trying Code Breaker, anything I should know before delving into it?
> 
> It's a weekly, right?



not particularly. it's pretty good, but not amazing just yet. you might get a death note vibe from it.

and yes, it's a weekly shonen.


----------



## E (Sep 2, 2008)

what the f**k's up guys?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2008)

Sandy needs a hug 

No one listening to her. 

What's this 'stuff' you have returned with?


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

morning convo thread!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2008)

Afternoon Dixie


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

Midnight Dixie


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey Sin, thoughts on the new Claymore chapter?


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Hey Sin, thoughts on the new Claymore chapter?


2 Words.

No Raki


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2008)

Lol Raki.

Yuma


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2008)

ew claymore talk in my SL


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> Midnight Dixie




It's morning HERE!  

Though the sun is not shining! *tiss a dull day..*

I have been in work since 7:30am its 9:30am now!   

I'm doing research today.... * and people arent answering their phones!!!  *


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> ew claymore talk in my SL


TV started it 

Speaking of Bleach, I was re-reading Renji vs. Bya and Renji vs. Ichigo. It's amazing how Kubo's style kept changing and evolving <3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2008)

You love it, Mori.


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

@ SIN!


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

dixie said:


> @ SIN!


I'm going I'm going D:

Night convo thread.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> You love it, Mori.



I really don't, reading the claymore "discussion" thread made me lose all hope for the fandom.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2008)

Night Sin.

What's wrong with our thread?  Sure we're kinda spammy, but when we're on topic, we're quite the intelligent bunch.


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'm going I'm going D:
> 
> Night convo thread.



I hope you're GONE!  


*I have lost all hope for a lot of things... my will to live is slowly fading as we speak!*

which can only mean one thing! 

Time for Tea!!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2008)

mmm it must be almost time for tea here too!

--

@tv...kinda spammy? :/

>_>


----------



## Felt (Sep 3, 2008)

The convo has been going downhill a bit recently


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2008)

yeah D:

needs moar vaultyaksupes


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> mmm it must be almost time for tea here too!
> 
> --
> 
> ...



Okay, very spammy. >_<

But it's a monthly manga. When each month comes around, we have strong discussions that are fully relevant. And it's not as if it's a horribly bad quality type of spam either way.

I just don't think saying you've lost hope with the Claymore fandom is such an easy thing to say. Besides getting spammy from lack of material, there's nothing wrong with our being fans, is there?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2008)

nothing wrong with any of you being fans no o-o. I do think the general level of discussion is kinda poor though even when the chapter is recently out.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2008)

Ah well, I guess that's just a difference of opinions. I'm right in the middle of it, so I'm biased as hell, but I enjoy it. And there's no better place to talk Claymore on these forums, so why not I say?

~~~

New Unbroken Chain chapter, yay.  As always, the link is in my sig.


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> mmm it must be almost time for tea here too!



it's tea time 

*ALL THE TIME!*  

hiya Neliel....


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

*ehem*

I guess I was in a bad mood yesterday, headaches do that to me yes, and I had no liqior nor chocolate D:

On another note,

10K 10 K *dances and prances*  




*steals dixies tea*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats, Grimm. Looking good there with the five digits of power.


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

Zank you  I have surpassed Aizen-gangsta.. finally..

*dreams and refuses to accept reality as I substitute my own*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, it's bed time for me. Night all.

Extra congratulatory love to Grimmy for surpassing the impossible. 

Soon as I've spread enough, I'll rep you again. Night


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> *steals dixies tea*








Tea thief in the SL

Ok grimmy hand back the tea.. or NO MORE CHOCOLATE!!!!!


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

...

*hands back the tea* Now gimme mah chocolate or else


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> ...
> 
> *hands back the tea* Now gimme mah chocolate or else



dixie get snarky without tea!!! 

*for grimmy*


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh you *munches and indulges self into the pile of chocolate*

So, what else is going on today D:


----------



## E (Sep 3, 2008)

morning n-snip-ers 

that made no sense


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

What's an n-snip-er? D: Did you snip yourself just now


----------



## E (Sep 3, 2008)

no...half did 

that's how dedicated and talented she is at the art of snipping 

even as i'm still typing i get snipped


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

What did yo type.. 

Aslong as I'm provided with dixies chocolate, I'm good


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

chocolate is always provided for grimmy! 

I must go buy minstrels now! *yummy* 

And have some soup for my lunch!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2008)

hrm to wear my ba set here or not ;__;

dilemmas


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> hrm to wear my ba set here or not ;__;
> 
> dilemmas



Perhaps if you wear it I shall be brave enough to do so aswell.. 


..or atleast try to XD


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 3, 2008)

hello grimmy,dixie,mori and everyone else


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

Well hello thar cyborg 

Unfortunately I must go now as Ichi has been nagging me to make dinner and clean up 

*steals some more tea on the way out*


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2008)

yo hasan! vote mayuri!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 3, 2008)

DONE! MAYURI WILL BEAT SZAYEL


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> hrm to wear my ba set here or not ;__;
> 
> dilemmas



I wasn't wearing my glasses and I could have sworn that said *bra* set and not ba set  



Cyborg Superman said:


> hello grimmy,dixie,mori and everyone else



Helooooooooooo cybie! 




Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> *steals some more tea on the way out*



I?m watching joooo  







Mori ? Grimm WEAR THE SET!!


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 3, 2008)

I hate Mayuri.


----------



## E (Sep 3, 2008)

i used to hate him....but now i think he's mothafucken awesome!


----------



## ez (Sep 3, 2008)

I came to like Mayuri more post the pendulum arc. He's always been interesting to have in the manga, what with all his broken abilities and his unique personality. The way he concluded the fight against Szayel was pretty awesome, when ignoring his obvious plot based advantages.


----------



## Felt (Sep 3, 2008)

I voted Mayuri


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

I disliked Mayuri, then started to hate him during the HM arc. 
Then with TBtP came the contempt.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 3, 2008)

Piccun, I really am your fangirl


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

what have I said to deserve such love now?  



pek




edit: lol


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

that's beautiful


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 3, 2008)

You like awesome characters therefore you deserve my attention. 

And yes she is. pek

That's a nice fanart too, and I've never seen it. Piccun you always manage to find Rukia fanarts I haven't seen.


----------



## ez (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't imagine myself with a szayel set anyway, although he does seem to have a lot of great fanart...that's not too surprising though, considering he's a bishie and all the yaoi fan girls love that stuff 

he was a good character, but his death brought me satisfaction, at least back then.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

But you also like awesome characters, and dislike awful characters who deserve to be disliked pek


----------



## Felt (Sep 3, 2008)

He's not dead


----------



## Felt (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

ezxx said:


> I can't imagine myself with a szayel set anyway, although he does seem to have a lot of great fanart...that's not too surprising though, considering he's a bishie and all the yaoi fan girls love that stuff
> 
> he was a good character, but his death brought me satisfaction, at least back then.





You don't have to imagine you with a szayel set. You just have to wear it. 
And you'll love it. 


Besides there's so many different fanarts that you'll surely find something appealing to your tastes.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 3, 2008)

ezxx said:


> I can't imagine myself with a szayel set anyway, although he does seem to have a lot of great fanart...that's not too surprising though, considering he's a bishie and all the yaoi fan girls love that stuff
> 
> he was a good character, but his death brought me satisfaction, at least back then.



Szayel is Jesus and this is CANON 

He will come back. And wow us all with his super stretchy skirts and Haute Couture style of fashion. 



piccun said:


> But you also like awesome characters, and dislike awful characters who deserve to be disliked pek



Do you like Ichigo btw?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Szayel is Jesus and this is CANON
> 
> He will come back. And wow us all with his super stretchy skirts and Haute Couture style of fashion.
> 
> ...



mostly indifferent. I don't hate him like you do though (). The same with Orihime. 

I liked them both before SS arc though, they were funny back then.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## ez (Sep 3, 2008)

Neliel said:


> He's not dead



You need to go through the grieving process faster, Hollie. 

Denial can't be good for you. 

epic fanart btw, seen it before though



piccun said:


> You don't have to imagine you with a szayel set. You just have to wear it.
> And you'll love it.
> 
> 
> Besides there's so many different fanarts that you'll surely find something appealing to your tastes.



Love it? i don't know about that. I'll probably be indifferent...why do you like him so much? because he's so, for lack of a better term, fabulous?



Soekihime said:


> Szayel is Jesus and this is CANON
> 
> He will come back. And wow us all with his super stretchy skirts and Haute Couture style of fashion.



You need to go through the grieving process faster, Sandy. 

Denial can't be good for you.


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 3, 2008)

I was hoping one of these months Ichigo will have his day, but I guess I have to wait XD

Mayuri sets will be crazy. I can't wait


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

ezxx said:


> You need to go through the grieving process faster, Hollie.
> Denial can't be good for you.
> 
> 
> ...
















*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 3, 2008)

szayel was cool though, I always liked him and didn't like how kubo wasted his potential


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

I still think that the killed espada will come back as shinigami. 
 I can't see Kubo actually killing fro good a good character, or even a mediocre character especially if they have a decent  fanbase.


----------



## ez (Sep 3, 2008)

interesting reply, piccun. very thought provoking  /saves art

i don't think kubo has enough time to regurgitate them back into the story. what roles would they play anyway? all of them being converted into vegetas, kinda, would be over the top.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 3, 2008)

piccun said:


> mostly indifferent. I don't hate him like you do though (). The same with Orihime.
> 
> I liked them both before SS arc though, they were funny back then.




I never particularly warmed up to Ichigo, though his interactions with other characters sometimes he charmed me...like with Renji, Rukia, Ganju, Ishida, and even to an extent Chad. I never found anything particularly striking or interesting about his character. I think someone once told me that the only thing that made Ichigo interesting was his hollow. 

I think the one thing that has increased my dislike of Ichigo recently is the lack of inner dialogue. We used to be able to hear his thoughts and that made me a lot more empathetic to his character. Either way, watching him in HM has been so torturous because KT's portrayal of him has almost created a sense of duplicity around his motivations. To me he comes across as someone who is trying to justify his lust for fighting by using the idea of "protecting" his friends as an excuse. 

His actions have been so inconsistent. One minute he is claiming he will protect his friends, the next minute he forgets everyone to fight Grimmjow or Ulq...

As for Orihime >_>. Well, I think that speaks for itself.



ezxx said:


> You need to go through the grieving process faster, Hollie.
> 
> Denial can't be good for you.
> 
> ...





Non-believer.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't that would pose a problem for Kubo.  

And anyway I imagine them reappearing into the story in a  similar  way to Kaien. Talk a bit, have some interaction with other chars, some comedic moment. Maybe a couple could get a 2 chapters fight like the "Eilite".


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 3, 2008)

Hallooooo convo thread. 

I can't decide who I want for Halloween in the poll. Mayuri or Zommari. Both would be appropriate and I dislike them both. I dislike Mayuri less than Zommari, but Zommari has the whole pumpkin/jack o'lantern/Halloween thing going on.... >_>


----------



## ez (Sep 3, 2008)

i'd have to make another wonderful banzai aizen-sama set if Zommari wins. That'd be pretty awesome.



piccun said:


> I don't that would pose a problem for Kubo.
> 
> And anyway I imagine them reappearing into the story in a similar way to Kaien. Talk a bit, have some interaction with other chars, some comedic moment. Maybe a couple could get a 2 chapters fight like the "Eilite".



That wasn't even Kaien, though, which ruined it for me a bit. I wouldn't necessarily mind seeing them again, i'm just unsure as to what use they would have. They'd just be more surplus characters at this point.



> Non-believer.



would it be fitting to call you a romantic here?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 3, 2008)

Szayel was one of the only things that saved HM for me....well saved is too strong of a word, made me tolerate is better


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 3, 2008)

I think, most people know how I feel about Mayuri 

And, considering the high level (in both quality and number) of grotesque, horror-based Szayel art, I still say that he's our best bet ^^


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I never particularly warmed up to Ichigo, though his interactions with other characters sometimes he charmed me...like with Renji, Rukia, Ganju, Ishida, and even to an extent Chad. I never found anything particularly striking or interesting about his character. I think someone once told me that the only thing that made Ichigo interesting was his hollow.
> I think the one thing that has increased my dislike of Ichigo recently is the lack of inner dialogue. We used to be able to hear his thoughts and that made me a lot more empathetic to his character. Either way, watching him in HM has been so torturous because KT's portrayal of him has almost created a sense of duplicity around his motivations. To me he comes across as someone who is trying to justify his lust for fighting by using the idea of "protecting" his friends as an excuse.
> His actions have been so inconsistent. One minute he is claiming he will protect his friends, the next minute he forgets everyone to fight Grimmjow or Ulq...
> As for Orihime >_>. Well, I think that speaks for itself.



I agree that currently Ichigo and Orihime, are a bit boring, I think that Kubo ruined the potential they had. 
During part one though, even if they weren't among your preferred characters, they were still plenty enjoyable. Sure, the whole manga was more fresh and vital, but both characters appeared more _alive_, more real, even if often over the top. 
Ichigo's bloodlust was just fighting spirit back them, and it didn't cause him to lose sight of what was important to him, and for the rest he was consistent for a teenager with a bit of a harsh character, and his interactions with the rest of the cast were hilarious.
Orihime walked around for 2 weeks with a sleeping bag just to make a joke, and imagined her future self as a robot with tit-missiles  

It seems to me that in an attempt to make them more mature, and give more depth to their characters,Kubo turned them into 2 walking stereotypes and completely unoriginal characters.



ezxx said:


> That wasn't even Kaien, though, which ruined it for me a bit. I wouldn't necessarily mind seeing them again, i'm just unsure as to what use they would have. They'd just be more surplus characters at this point.



I was talking about Turn back the Pendulum, where he chatted and drank tea with Ukitake


----------



## E (Sep 3, 2008)

szayel makes me question my orientation


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> I think, most people know how I feel about Mayuri
> 
> And, considering the high level (in both quality and number) of grotesque, horror-based Szayel art, I still say that he's our best bet ^^



lol, if Szayel wins the theme for the first convo during which his day will be could be the Rocky Horror Picture Show,  maybe with bleach charactes, or convo regulars


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 3, 2008)

Mayuri is the better character by far though, but alas what will you do about bishie loving fangirls 

mayuri has the freakier and cooler character design.

His experiments are more inhuman

He is a cold person by nature (that is doesn't give a shit about anything else other than science), whereas szayel is worried about his appearance.

In pretty much every aspect mayuri beats out szayel for being outright creepy


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 3, 2008)

piccun said:


> I agree that currently Ichigo and Orihime, are a bit boring, I think that Kubo ruined the potential they had.
> During part one though, even if they weren't among your preferred characters, they were still plenty enjoyable. Sure, the whole manga was more fresh and vital, but both characters appeared more _alive_, more real, even if often over the top.
> Ichigo's bloodlust was just fighting spirit back them, and it didn't cause him to lose sight of what was important to him, and for the rest he was consistent for a teenager with a bit of a harsh character, and his interactions with the rest of the cast were hilarious.
> Orihime walked around for 2 weeks with a sleeping bag just to make a joke, and imagined her future self as a robot with tit-missiles
> ...



I completely agree. Orihime was definitely quirky and at the very least was good for comic relief. Ichigo got more personal development in the first Memories of the Rain arc than I've seen throughout the whole Hueco Mundo arc.

I mean Ichigo's lust for fighting could be an extension of hollow side, but I think KT could have executed it in a better way if he was trying to show the complications of being half hollow and half shinigami...and the consequences of using his mask. He could have portrayed Vaizard Bankai Ichigo as a darker Ichigo, instead of one who is basically the same as the one without the mask in terms of personality. Or KT could have emphasized some inner turmoil instead of Ichigo being so righteous about everything he was doing even if it appeared inconsistent. He really does come across as one-dimensional at times.

I think Orihime's character suffered when KT decided to make her so Kurosaki-centric. She turns into a literal airhead who can only say yes to what he wants without the ability to think for herself. And I understand having an unrequited affection for somebody is difficult, but she would be much stronger of a character if she moved on. Hopefully she has learned from this arc, however shallow and obvious it was, that her friends do value her.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Mayuri is the better character by far though, but alas what will you do about bishie loving fangirls



I just love it when people generalize about the desires of a fandom, especially when it displays a lack of knowledge concerning said fandom. Terribly amusing ^^



> mayuri has the freakier and cooler character design.


Opinion.

Although, I do find it entertaining that you disparage those who might choose Szayel for his appearance, and yet it's one of the first things for which you admire Mayuri. 



> His experiments are more inhuman


Opinion. (and by definition of his hollow-based nature, any experiment Szayel puts forth is necessarily more inhuman; unless you are discussing idealized romantic ideas of what "humanity" implies about a person's actions and even then it's still opinion as to whose are worse)



> He is a cold person by nature (that is doesn't give a shit about anything else other than science)...


Incorrect. Think of the number of times he's grown angered. His constant lashing out at Nemu is not symptomatic of someone who lacks heated preoccupations.



> ...whereas szayel is worried about his appearance.


Character developmental device to further emphasize his disdain and enhanced strength over his opponents. And, who says aesthetics are a bad priority? 

Opinion.




> In pretty much every aspect mayuri beats out szayel for being outright creepy


Opinion. 

May I just say that your posts seem to be filled with sound judgment. I don't see a reason why they couldn't convince anyone that you're right, so long as the reader has a weakness towards hyperbolic statements of unsupported conjecture that is ^^


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 3, 2008)

I wasn't talking about you specifically hh just the horde of fangirls that love szayel for his looks more than anything else 

and pink haired guy with glasses creepier than someone who mutilates himself and puts on weird paint and head gear and has a freakier , outright scary smile...right.

szayel had more weapon based experimentation (analysing an opponent powers and disabling them) I didn't mean he could not be as inhuman but the nature of his studies prevented him from doing so as his field of research was different.

him lashing out at nemu is his clone or 'invention' not acting the way he wanted it to, statements like ' I never thought you'd be of much use anyway' just shows him accepting the fact that she was kind of useless from the start 

aesthetics is not a bad priority at all but in order to come off as creepy it doesn't help.

Feel free to call my posts exaggerated or respond in a sarcastic manner if you want, I'll stick to my opinion


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

well good evening there bastardos


----------



## Felt (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> well good evening there bastardos


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh Hollie


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Feel free to call my posts exaggerated or respond in a sarcastic manner if you want, I'll stick to *my opinion*



That was basically what I wanted to point out  (and I totally over-emphasized just in case no one caught that /more sarcasm, does it never end!). One of my minor pet peeves is when people make random, completely opinion-based statements as though they were hard facts without any attempts at justification. It's something you see constantly on the forum. And, it's only because I so greatly disagree with you (as we've argued about before) concerning the innate qualities that make up Szayel/Mayuri and how those qualities cause others to react that I actually felt the need to post against the typical bare assertion fallacy that makes up 90% of posts on NF.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 3, 2008)

But I did say _why_ mayuri is the creepier out of the two in regards to experiments, personality and appearance or at least why he is creepier according to most people I guess.

I didn't make it up you know, I pretty much just stated the facts.


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

I have the worst timing don't I.. 

In any case, discussion over anime or manga shall always be on a.. forum, aka _discussion board_. People need to realize that and stop taking matters so seriously whenever somebody dissagrees with one another. 

I might have no idea what's going on but it always disturbs me greatly to see people fight over trivial matters as such so knock it off or I shall smite you by.. having myself banned D:

*elopes with hearty to indulge in secret gay marriage*


----------



## ez (Sep 3, 2008)

debate is inevitable when there are so many differing opinions flying about

it's also a form of discussion, i think.


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

There is a difference between debating or having a discussion which will inevitable turn into something harsh, I've witnessed it many times before, especially on NF and just hate to see it's upbuilding, certainly when it involves people I developped a caring for : /

But then again, what do I know right, I'm just a silly ordinary girl neh


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 3, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> I didn't make it up you know, I pretty much just stated the facts.



And, we hit another stumbling block. Majority views (which you are assuming that you have) do not equate to facts. I'm not saying that how you feel about the character is necessarily incorrect; I'm saying that it's incorrect to take those opinions and claim them to be facts just because you know some people who agree with you. Particularly when an opposing opinion exists. 

For example, me saying that Szayel is creepier opposing you who feels that Mayuri is creepier. It's a subjective reaction, so there's no method of truly arguing about it (beyond what we did in a previous thread). But, you are trying to claim that your subjective feelings are objective facts, when (again) the fact that my viewpoint even exists contradicts this idea. 




Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> In any case, discussion over anime or manga shall always be on a.. forum, aka _discussion board_. People need to realize that and stop taking matters so seriously whenever somebody dissagrees with one another.



But, we are discussing, Grimm-chan; we just don't agree on some of the basics making communication next to impossible, which is why I tend to avoid getting into these kinds of arguments and why that was my last answer to Cybie-kun on the subject ^^



> *elopes with hearty to indulge in secret gay marriage*



Oh darling, I thought this day might never come <3


----------



## ez (Sep 3, 2008)

> There is a difference between debating or having a discussion which will inevitable turn into something harsh, I've witnessed it many times before, especially on NF and just hate to see it's upbuilding, certainly when it involves people I developped a caring for : /
> 
> But then again, what do I know right, I'm just a silly ordinary girl neh


i regular a debate section, so i know how heated things can get^^ 

i think it's fine to have a heated discussion as long as there's no slinging of insults/ad hominems. congeniality isn't always necessary, imo (perhaps i'm being a bit excessive here). i don't mean to come off as condescending. :x


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

Taz just pushed me to rapturous : D

This reprank befits my name ever so well 

In any case, none bothered me in any way with the replies, I'm just not that found of any argument that much lately, so I guess I was being a bit biased towards the matter, my apoligies for that  ^^'

*still elopes with hearty* ez, you can be our best man


----------



## ez (Sep 3, 2008)

understood, difference of opinion and all that jazz. 

i think i'd be inclined to steal you from her, i don't think you want me there. ? lol, i kid. i'll observe


----------



## Felt (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Yak (Sep 3, 2008)

For a moment I thought I was in the OBD. Then I realized it was just Meg and Hasan


----------



## Felt (Sep 3, 2008)

Yak, where did you eget that awesome title?


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

You can marry us too ez, afterall, we do need a butler in our fabulous castle, Ichi can be my right-hand man then 

Yak, congratz on the nifty title


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 3, 2008)

Just saw this reply:



ezxx said:


> episode six really made me dislike the series.



The musical-based episode? 

I still don't understand the use of the word repulsion, but I understand your distaste. I continue to stand by the fact that the series went in the completely wrong direction, and it's lack of focus (in spite of initial build-up) led to it being barely above average as opposed to decidedly so. 

That and I found both of the main characters (and with especial focus on their VAs: Shinkuro's breathiness and Murasaki's whining made me want to go on a puppy-kicking spree) to be rather more than the usual level of unappealing; I just had no sense of connection or sympathy for their respective plights.



Neliel said:


> Yak, where did you eget that awesome title?


Giving sexual favors to the staff has its benefits!

He got it in the "Who Can Make the Most BA ID Cards and Still Stay HQ" contest that was secretly held a short while ago.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 3, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> And, we hit another stumbling block. Majority views (which you are assuming that you have) do not equate to facts. I'm not saying that how you feel about the character is necessarily incorrect; I'm saying that it's incorrect to take those opinions and claim them to be facts just because you know some people who agree with you. Particularly when an opposing opinion exists.
> 
> For example, me saying that Szayel is creepier opposing you who feels that Mayuri is creepier. It's a subjective reaction, so there's no method of truly arguing about it (beyond what we did in a previous thread). But, you are trying to claim that your subjective feelings are objective facts, when (again) the fact that my viewpoint even exists contradicts this idea.



Again I said I just stated the facts

mayuri's experiments:
experimented on 2500+ human quincys and did things like forcing a father to burn his son alive, open their heads while living , mutilates himself to augment his abilities (his arm can extend and ear scythe are examples)

Bankai poison made from his own blood that renders the opponent paralyzed,but allows the nerves to transmit pain to the opponents brain.

Superhuman drug, makes opponents thought process so fast that his or her body cannot keep up and the perception of time changes 

szayels experiments:
bankai suppressing room/device

edible fraccion

My point was not that szayel cannot be as inhuman, I know he can but his field of study is different. If you line up their experiments mayuri pretty much has the more disturbing experiments, because they are biological by nature.
Unless you want to argue being in a room that suppresses your trump card is more creepier or disturbing than being stuck for hundreds of years in one place like szayel.

appearance wise , I would REALLY like to see who feels that a pink haired guy with glasses looks creepier/scarier/disturbing than mayuri.

There is a reason why mayuri got the satanic reference and szayel the jesus reference.


----------



## Yak (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, Grimmy 

@Hollie: I won it as a reward for the ID cards.  Thanks again to Chris and Meg for the idea


----------



## Felt (Sep 3, 2008)

oh yeh 

you deserve it


----------



## Yak (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## ez (Sep 3, 2008)

> You can marry us too ez, afterall, we do need a butler in our fabulous castle, Ichi can be my right-hand man then



haha, i'm not sure how that'd work out. i'd need permission from both parties to begin with. =p



halfhearted said:


> Just saw this reply:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, it drove me away/put me off from the anime for a good while, so wouldn't it be an okay fit contextually?  or maybe i have misunderstanding of the word itself. 

but yes, awful episode. i hated it from start to finish. the singing wasn't even remotely entertaining, wtf.

---

the series picked up for me post episode 8, where there was less slice of life. i agree that it took the wrong direction pretty early on, but it finished decently enough since i now consider it pretty average in most respects. The fight scenes are outstanding, though.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2008)

my computernet is fucked

bollocks


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 3, 2008)

ezxx said:


> well, it drove me away/put me off from the anime for a good while, so wouldn't it be an okay fit contextually?  or maybe i have misunderstanding of the word itself.



No, your word usage is fine. It's just that when people chose a term like repulse, I tend to have a lot of modifying adjectives in my mind attached to said word. Like: disgusting, horrorific, gore, sexually repugnant, grotesque, etc. 

You are using it in the more scientific sense, which is perfect. Our signals were just a bit crossed (as if mine weren't already skewed enough to begin with DX).



> the series picked up for me post episode 8, where there was less slice of life. i agree that it took the wrong direction pretty early on, but it finished decently enough since i now consider it pretty average in most respects. The fight scenes are outstanding, though.


Yeah, the ending and the very first episode are the only worthwhile portions of the series in my opinion. And, I'm glad to hear that you feel similarly. But, make sure that you don't let Shin know; he did so love that series 

And, the fight scenes were decent. I would've enjoyed them more, if I hadn't been so put off by the characters doing the fighting to the point where I kind of just wanted them to all get taken out simultaneously by some totally random gang of ninja assassins and/or an explosion (whichever caused the most pain fit into the story the best). The only truly interesting personage in the series for me was the Murasaki's father.

Sidenote: HunterxHunter has some brilliantly animated fight scenes D:


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2008)

HxH has some lovely animation. Nice Badou set as well, I can never really make my mind up on him.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 3, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> HxH has some lovely animation.



Much better than I was expecting, that's for sure :3

The animators do a phenomenally good job at facial expression, realistic (almost constant) movement, proportion and angle. I've heard people say that the series had lackluster art, but I'm starting to think that they must not have actually been paying attention. 



> Nice Badou set as well, *I can never really make my mind up on him.*


On whether you like or dislike him? And, thank you <3

He's not actually my favorite in the series (that would be Mihai pek), but there is something rather appealing about him and his incorrigible, addiction-based personality. Plus, I liked the stock for the avatar a lot.


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

Convo thread pek


----------



## Felt (Sep 3, 2008)

Sin      pek


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

How are you Hollie?


----------



## Felt (Sep 3, 2008)

I am great 

which avatar  or current?


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I am great
> 
> which avatar  or current?


I like your current.

Looks good.


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

hello convo thread!

I don't know about anywhere else... but it's bloody freezing here!!


----------



## Felt (Sep 3, 2008)

I shall keep it then


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 3, 2008)

dixie said:


> hello convo thread!
> 
> I don't know about anywhere else... but it's bloody freezing here!!



It's in the low 80s (F) around my region. So, I (thankfully, as I'm not really a fan of cold temperatures, excluding the occasional crisp autumnal day) can't say the same ^^

In fact! 

*goes off to enjoy the sunshine nearly as much as someone like Pollyanna would but without being half so insufferable as the aforementioned girl-child*

@Hollie - I also like your current avatar best <3


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

dixie said:


> hello convo thread!
> 
> I don't know about anywhere else... but it's bloody freezing here!!


99 Fahrenheit 

D:


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> It's in the low 80s around my region. So, I (thankfully, as I'm not really a fan of cold temperatures, excluding the occasional crisp autumnal day) can't say the same ^^
> 
> @Hollie - I also like your current avatar best <3



he he... it pissed down with rain all day today... we've had thunder storms as well... but its starting to get damn cold here! 

and we never really had a summer.. just a few good days here and there... but still... could be worse! 



Sin said:


> 99 Fahrenheit
> 
> D:



wanna swap weather systems???


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

IMO, Rain > Stepping in your car and having to wait 30 minutes for the wheel to cool down.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> 99 Fahrenheit
> 
> D:



Bloody fucking hell that's hot 

I hope your country has sufficient airconditioning


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> IMO, Rain > Stepping in your car and having to wait 30 minutes for the wheel to cool down.



I like it hot! 

I'm sitting with a blanket wrapped round me and my mini heater at my feet!!

typing and moving my mouse are letting the cold at me!!! 




Zaru said:


> Bloody fucking hell that's hot
> 
> I hope your country has sufficient airconditioning



where you from Zaru?


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Bloody fucking hell that's hot
> 
> I hope your country has sufficient airconditioning


99 is a nice day out during the summer here.

I actually thought "wow, it's nice out today".

We're usually in the 105-110 range most of summer. Sometimes we get near 120. It's hell.


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> We're usually in the 105-110 range most of summer. Sometimes we get near 120. It's hell.




that would most likely kill me!! :amazed 

I'm sooo used to the rain and cold in Ireland

But  at least I?d be warm!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 3, 2008)

dixie said:


> where you from Zaru?


Austria. We have both snow and burning heat 


Sin said:


> 99 is a nice day out during the summer here.
> 
> I actually thought "wow, it's nice out today".
> 
> We're usually in the 105-110 range most of summer. Sometimes we get near 120. It's hell.


Jeeeesus


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

dixie said:


> that would most likely kill me!! :amazed
> 
> I'm sooo used to the rain and cold in Ireland
> 
> But  at least I?d be warm!!


It's great for cooking eggs on rocks  (Yeah, it gets that hot)

Having a leather interior in your car here is like saying "I won't drive for 4 months"

You know it's f'ed up when a 13 foot deep pool is warm-hot for the first 6-7 feet.


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> It's great for cooking eggs on rocks  (Yeah, it gets that hot)
> 
> Having a leather interior in your car here is like saying "I won't drive for 4 months"
> 
> You know it's f'ed up when a 13 foot deep pool is warm-hot for the first 6-7 feet.



I never have cooked an egg on a rock!! *puts on things to do list* 





*throws bags of ice into sins car*


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

hello convo thread


----------



## Felt (Sep 3, 2008)

TMS


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

Neliel

(i'm going to start calling you Neliel, otherwise it totally invalidates and undermines the name change and makes it a waste of time.....and whatnot)


----------



## Noitora (Sep 3, 2008)

Neliel .<3


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> 99 is a nice day out during the summer here.
> 
> I actually thought "wow, it's nice out today".
> 
> We're usually in the 105-110 range most of summer. Sometimes we get near 120. It's hell.



I don't know much about Fahrenheit, but I think that's around what we get during summer as well. Some real nasty days sometimes.

And what's this about Megan and Grimmy planning an elopement? No one thought to tell me?


----------



## Felt (Sep 3, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> Neliel
> 
> (i'm going to start calling you Neliel, otherwise it totally invalidates and undermines the name change and makes it a waste of time.....and whatnot)


okeys , but Hollie fine 


Noitora said:


> Neliel .<3



Noi


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I don't know much about Fahrenheit, but I think that's around what we get during summer as well. Some real nasty days sometimes.
> 
> And what's this about Megan and Grimmy planning an elopement? No one thought to tell me?


99F = ~37C

105F = ~40C


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

Neliel said:


> okeys , but Hollie fine
> 
> 
> Noi



okay Hollie


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> 99F = ~37C
> 
> 105F = ~40C



its 08C here! 

*and why the hell did I put a weather app on my computer!!*

it only depresses me!


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey guys, good news, it's 100F now T__T


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

hey Sin, you want some hot tea?


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

Good evening again, what's a 100 F and throw some tea with that, the Aizen-kind


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

I want TEA!!!!


----------



## Binary (Sep 3, 2008)

It's raining here....

All cool and whatnot.


Live my set?


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> Good evening again, what's a 100 F and throw some tea with that, the Aizen-kind





*growl*


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

dixie! see? I wore the set you told me to nao !

Rain is sexy *throws off all clothes and starts dancing nekkid*

*growls back at medicin*


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *growl*



OMG!

Memos is growling!

He must have rabies :amazed 

We’re gona have to put him down!! 




Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> dixie! see? I wore the set you told me to nao !
> 
> Rain is sexy *throws off all clothes and starts dancing nekkid*
> 
> *growls back at medicin*



Griiiiiiiiiiiiiimy! 

I posted pics of the minstrels I had in work earlier!  

*Jumps in puddle and splashes grimmy!*

Serve you right you nekkid person!


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

dixie said:


> OMG!
> 
> Memos is growling!
> 
> ...


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

We are defiantly going to have to put him down now! 

What?s the most humane way possible?


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

Putting medicin down aye, here's the sedative, be carefull not to waste any naw 

And water makes me 
*Spoiler*: _tickle_ 





.. :>


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

it seems everyone has turned on me....they are coming from all sides...nowhere to run....my lesbian nightmare is coming true


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> Putting medicin down aye, here's the sedative, be carefull not to waste any naw
> 
> And water makes me
> *Spoiler*: _tickle_
> ...




Will you hold him still... *he's probably gona make a break for it!  * 

Ooooh picture! 




The Medicine Seller said:


> it seems everyone has turned on me....they are coming from all sides...nowhere to run....my lesbian nightmare is coming true




neh...

It's probably just the drugs grimmy and I put your water!


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

dixie said:


> We are defiantly going to have to put him down now!
> 
> What?s the most humane way possible?


I find that setting them on fire is the best way.

Almost no mess.


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

lesbian nightmare? Don't you mean more like a lesbian wedding 

*licks sedated medicin and pulls at cheeks* _uke_-licious


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> I find that setting them on fire is the best way.
> 
> Almost no mess.



i actually thought you may have been on my side



Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> lesbian nightmare? Don't you mean more like a lesbian wedding
> 
> *licks sedated medicin and pulls at cheeks* _uke_-licious



a while ago i had a VERY realistic nightmare where lesbians had mobilised, got hold of automatic guns and went on a rampage and they were heading in my direction

EWWWW...cooties


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i actually thought you may have been on my side


I'm impartial


----------



## Felt (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

^ hallo Hollie-ness :3

The fire leaves black dust on the floor and black thingies floating in the air, sedating is much more fun as you can do with him as you please then, btw, I'm using that substance they used in such movies as Anatomy


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> ^ hallo Hollie-ness :3
> 
> The fire leaves black dust on the floor and black thingies floating in the air, sedating is much more fun as you can do with him as you please then, btw, I'm using that substance they used in such movies as Anatomy



hey.....*looks at charred body on floor*

what did you guys burn?


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> I find that setting them on fire is the best way.
> 
> Almost no mess.



We can put the ashes in the compost heap therefore making him environmentally friendly! 



Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> ^ hallo Hollie-ness :3
> 
> The fire leaves black dust on the floor and black thingies floating in the air, sedating is much more fun as you can do with him as you please then, btw, I'm using that substance they used in such movies as Anatomy



How about you play with him first?

Then sin and I shall trip him into a trash can!


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

oh _oh _*oh*! *catching breath due to vast amount of excitement*

A-so-bi-ma-shooo time, just tell me if you want it bloody.. or.. _bloody _


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

TMS, did you see, the SE OST came out


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

walks into the corner and turns on tv... 

*I'll leave you two alone then grimmy!*


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

who's been messing with _my_ medicine seller? 


I shall have to chain him to a wall in a small dark room to protect him....



worry not memos, for I'm here now.


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't want to play alone, I'm sure there is benefit in this for us all, chains you say piccun? 

On another note, D Gray mans epi today was fucking.. _*yeah*_!


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> TMS, did you see, the SE OST came out



i'm on the SE thread now.....but someone needs to tell me whats going on and how i can get my hands on it....NAO...lol



piccun said:


> who's been messing with _my_ medicine seller?
> 
> I shall have to chain him to a wall in a small dark room to protect him....
> 
> worry not memos, for I'm here now.



finally...where have you been..

*hugs piccun and doesnt let go*......

wait what are you doi....are those chains?

did you say "my" medicine seller?....since when have you owned me?


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

You dun scare me Sin  *clicks link due to unexpected curiosity*


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> I don't want to play alone, I'm sure there is benefit in this for us all, chains you say piccun?
> On another note, D Gray mans epi today was fucking.. _*yeah*_!



HAH! 



The Medicine Seller said:


> i'm on the SE thread now.....but someone needs to tell me whats going on and how i can get my hands on it....NAO...lol
> 
> 
> finally...where have you been..
> *hugs piccun and doesnt let go*......



no. I hold you. 


The Medicine Seller said:


> wait what are you doi....are those chains?
> 
> did you say "my" medicine seller?....since when have you owned me?



something against that? eh? what?
I'm feeling a bit sadistic tonight. Just put up with it


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

but but but.. I wanted to be chained up on a wall 

Ish dl naw Sin, zank you


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

piccun said:


> HAH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats ok, i'll put up with it....i may even enjoy it


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

piccun said:


> who's been messing with _my_ medicine seller?
> 
> I shall have to chain him to a wall in a small dark room to protect him....
> 
> worry not memos, for I'm here now.



Well… if its for his own protection! 



The Medicine Seller said:


> did you say "my" medicine seller?....since when have you owned me?



I sold you to piccun  for some cookies!

Fair deal I say!


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

Telegrams look like lulz this week.


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

^ luckily, I don't go there then XD

....


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> Telegrams look like lulz this week.



finished Dl'ing, thanks so much Sin, awesome ST

@dixie: fair enough....good deal i say

*goes to telegrams*


----------



## E (Sep 3, 2008)

nice avatar piccun....

it's a repeat though, right?


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> @dixie: fair enough....good deal i say



damn straight 

those cookies were yummy pek


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

E, you changed your sig


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> finished Dl'ing, thanks so much Sin, awesome ST
> 
> @dixie: fair enough....good deal i say
> 
> *goes to telegrams*


Winrar OST.


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm being left all by myself here you telegram peoples


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> I'm being left all by myself here you telegram peoples


I've already seen them, so I can stay


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> I've already seen them, so I can stay



let's commit some matters of the sin-like kind then


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> I'm being left all by myself here you telegram peoples



i'm still here.....

EDIT: on second thought...i'll leave you and Sin alone...


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> let's commit some matters of the sin-like kind then




Almost as good as what Shoko and Halo call me


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

-snip-



I was writing a reply on the matter we were previously discussing, but in a sudden burst of sensibleness I felt silly in doing so and decided to stop. 







Now I'm laughing at you, oh childish people.


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

^ I have no idea what's going on piccun 

What do they call you, I must know naw, your life depends on it


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> ^ I have no idea what's going on piccun
> 
> What do they call you, I must know naw, your life depends on it


Sinfully delicious


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> I'm being left all by myself here you telegram peoples



I'm here grimmy!! 

*though I am rewatching Ergo Proxy as well!*


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

piccun said:


> -snip-
> 
> I was writing a reply on the matter we were previously discussing, but in a sudden burst of sensibleness I felt silly in doing so and decided to stop.
> 
> Now I'm laughing at you, oh childish people.



being sensible doesnt suit you....tell me nao



dixie said:


> I'm here grimmy!!
> 
> *though I am rewatching Ergo Proxy as well!*



and that makes you awesome


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

I still have to watch Ep 21 of SE subbed D:

*waits for 22 to double*


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't stand not knowing matters... 
so tell us or somebody is going to die.. nao! 

I'm also out of chocolate, the bf didn't feel like buying some as it was 'too expensive'


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

my "friend" just came over with a double Snickerspek


----------



## E (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> E, you changed your sig



either the red cock had to go, or the text....i picked the text 

wait, can it still fit?


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

E...you are officially awesome


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

I have no idea what you all are talking about? 


who calls me what? and what should I reveal*? 



what a funny group of kids 


*I had to write this 5 times, before I managed to write _reveal _instead of   _revela_


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> and that makes you awesome



I was awesome before! 



Sin said:


> I still have to watch Ep 21 of SE subbed D:
> 
> *waits for 22 to double*



I am doing the exact same thing!! 



Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> I can't stand not knowing matters...
> so tell us or somebody is going to die.. nao!
> 
> I'm also out of chocolate, the bf didn't feel like buying some as it was 'too expensive'


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

i voted for Mayuri


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

I want that Snicker  

and voted for Kenpachi, I have a secret fetish for men who love violence 

I'm also lost here, dixie, stop confusing me with waving chocolate in front of me.

piccun, you crack me up at times XD


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> I want that Snicker
> 
> and voted for Kenpachi, I have a secret fetish for men who love violence
> 
> ...



*munch**munch.......*munch*....i love Snickers....yum...yum...YUM!!!

piccun has also turned on me


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

-delete- 


again, I was going to make jokes about TMS' _friend_ who just got up with a _double snikcker_ and E wondering if his red dick* still fit, but I'm more mature than that. 




Dixie, how did you stop being awesome? was it gradual ? Or did it happen in a moment?






edit: *obviously I meant red cock.


----------



## ez (Sep 3, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> No, your word usage is fine. It's just that when people chose a term like repulse, I tend to have a lot of modifying adjectives in my mind attached to said word. Like: disgusting, horrorific, gore, sexually repugnant, grotesque, etc.
> 
> You are using it in the more scientific sense, which is perfect. Our signals were just a bit crossed (as if mine weren't already skewed enough to begin with DX).


i thought it might be interpreted as such so i'm not all that surprised by your reaction. i just didn't feel like thinking of a different word at that time.




> Yeah, the ending and the very first episode are the only worthwhile portions of the series in my opinion. And, I'm glad to hear that you feel similarly. But, make sure that you don't let Shin know; he did so love that series


Yep, i'd even go so far as to say the series could really have been wrapped up in about six episodes.



> And, the fight scenes were decent. I would've enjoyed them more, if I hadn't been so put off by the characters doing the fighting to the point where I kind of just wanted them to all get taken out simultaneously by some totally random gang of ninja assassins and/or an explosion (whichever caused the most pain fit into the story the best). The only truly interesting personage in the series for me was the Murasaki's father.


i didn't dislike them that much. xD however, i didn't find any of them to be upstanding either. The series just reeks of wasted potential. 






> Sidenote: HunterxHunter has some brilliantly animated fight scenes D:


indeed it does

it's one of favorite animated manga to anime series, and it'd be my favorite shonen if the releases were not so infrequent. have you reached the yorkshin arc yet? i'd consider it one of my favorite arcs out of any series.

---

i'm not sure if i should be asking you this here, since there's no guarantee you'll see it, but do you think you can give me the translations for Link removed (and the other one)? I listened to it, and was highly amused, but i could only understand like every other few sentences. you said you wouldn't mind doing it a few days ago, if i recall correctly. 

sidenote: i think Japanese may be my favorite spoken language. ?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> I want that Snicker
> 
> and voted for Kenpachi, I have a secret fetish for men who love violence
> 
> ...



 



The Medicine Seller said:


> *munch**munch.......*munch*....i love Snickers....yum...yum...YUM!!!
> 
> piccun has also turned me on


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> I'm also lost here, dixie, stop confusing me with waving chocolate in front of me.




YOU KNOW  WANT THEM 




piccun said:


> Dixie, how did you stop being awesome? was it gradual ? Or did it happen in a moment?
> .



I AM ALWAYS AWESOME 

it's just sometimes my awesomeness is just too much for some people to take... 

so i have an awesome'o'meter that bleeps to warn people to back off from my awesomeness before their heads explode!!


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

piccun said:


>



.....


----------



## E (Sep 3, 2008)

this a red cock 

a cock is a rooster....you know....liek, a male chicken 

and it is red 

red is a color 


GET IT?!


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

E said:


> this a red cock
> 
> a cock is a rooster....you know....liek, a male chicken
> 
> ...



i was with this girl once and my cock turned red....i think she was on her time of the month.......and she sprayed all over my male chicken....

(i'm very sure this is gonna get modded)


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *munch**munch.......*munch*....i love Snickers....yum...yum...YUM!!!
> 
> piccun has also turned on me



*throws perfume over you*



*then blinds you with sexy man*




... Snickers be mine now, as will dixies chocolate


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

anyone reads this series? 
Tsumikabatsu



I read the first chapter and it seemed interesting, but it's a monthly series and only the first chapter was out I didn't read further, I'll probably catch up later though.


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

piccun said:


> anyone reads this series?
> Tsumikabatsu
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like yaoi.. if even slightly, gimme gimme gimme D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> *throws perfume over you*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it'll take more than sexy men to blind me....namely sexy women

*takes Snickers back*


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyone know any online readers where I can catch Scryed? I watched the anime, but I wanna see the manga


----------



## E (Sep 3, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i was with this girl once and my cock turned red....i think she was on her time of the month.......and she sprayed all over my male chicken....
> 
> (i'm very sure this is gonna get modded)



mine was blue, but because mine decided that it was gonna go and sneak in somewhere and it decided to wear some kind of cap over it's head, kinda tight too, liek a sheath of some sort , and it was blue in color, thusly the male chicken being blue, but then it turned another color, because...ok i'll stop


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> it'll take more than sexy men to blind me....namely sexy women
> 
> *takes Snickers back*




*Spoiler*: __ 





orrly


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> *then blinds you with sexy man*
> 
> 
> 
> Snickers be mine now, as will dixies chocolate



all i ask is that you leave me alone with my tea!!

*puts motion sensors near tea to guard it - whilst saving sexy man pic*


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

*steals Dixie's tea*


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> It looks like yaoi.. if even slightly, gimme gimme gimme D:



strangely enough it's a shonen  and a shonen ai of course 


it's published on Jump SQ.   

I found the first chapter on MH, they should have the others too. 




E said:


> this a red cock
> a cock is a rooster....you know....liek, a male chicken
> and it is red
> red is a color
> GET IT?!






It's time to harvest?


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

^ can you send me the upload link through PM or in my profile anyways :3? Take my profile, my PM is rather full 

I knew you would save that dix, yes I did 

*throws cup of tea on the ground and sees it breaking*


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> *steals Dixie's tea*



*points magnum at sin*

give back the tea  

*if this thing can take a zombies head of.. There no chance for joooo man*



Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> *throws cup of tea on the ground and sees it breaking*



Sacrilege 

SACRILEGE!!!!


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

dixie said:


> Sacrilege
> 
> SACRILEGE!!!!



yarr but yeah but.. what _are_ you going to do about it


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

dixie said:


> *points magnum at sin*
> 
> give back the tea
> 
> ...


Bring it.


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

^ : D

rawr! zank you piccun, I speak japanese and can read it so that's not a problem ^^

Wai is Ichi staring at me on that site though


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> yarr but yeah but.. what _are_ you going to do about it



I am withholding chocolate from you! 

No chocolate until this mess is cleared and you say sorry to the teacup!! 



Sin said:


> Bring it.









and

Good night all.. I'm gona try and sleep!


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

dixie said:


> I am withholding chocolate from you!
> 
> No chocolate until this mess is cleared and you say sorry to the teacup!!
> 
> ...


You couldn't even scratch me with that 

Night dixie.


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

^ There are some disturbing smileys at hand there dixie XD

wai do I need to say sorry, Grimmy never does, it's not even a word that exists in my world ;_;


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i kind of feel sorry for that, feel like i should give it some food

night dixie


----------



## dixie (Sep 3, 2008)

Sin said:


> You couldn't even scratch me with that
> 
> Night dixie.



*kicks sin in the groin!*

DID YA FEEL THAT 



Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> ^ There are some disturbing smileys at hand there dixie XD
> 
> wai do I need to say sorry, Grimmy never does, it's not even a word that exists in my world ;_;



waves most delicious chocolate in the wor in the air!! 

that tea better be cleaned up  by the time I get to work tomorrow missy!! 

*I don't care if you have make sin clean it up!!*

(Is going now for real!!)


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 3, 2008)

^ well.. if you put it that way.. okay then ;-;

*quickly cleans it up before going to bed* 

@ medicin: Yeah, luckily I have feminine forms irl and a D 

On that note, I see Ichi glaring at me so I guess it's bedtime for me aswell 

catch you all later


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

night dixie, dream of sexy nude people made of chocolate 

 and we eat them 




Night  grimm  ><




BTW, I don't like this smile ->   <-


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

night Grimm

only me and piccun left....i dont know whether to be glad or scared


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 3, 2008)

good evening


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 3, 2008)

Evening Sparkly Tomato-kun.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

I see a Rukia  




I see 2 kuchikis 


see memos,  you were afraid of being alone with me, now you're not.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 3, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Evening Sparkly Tomato-kun.



Evening Cuddly Persimmon-kun



piccun said:


> I see a Rukia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see a Pickle-cun. 

Kuchiki family is best.

Why is memos afraid of being alone with you? :amazed


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Evening Cuddly Persimmon-kun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she has chains...and she likes using them


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

dunno  

I just proposed to chain him to a wall. but it was for his own sake.




edit: indeed, memos is afraid of chains.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 3, 2008)

Ah beh!. 


I'm going to bed. 

And I'll make wondrous dreams that I won't remember when I wake up next morning


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 3, 2008)

Night and sweet dreams, Pickles.


----------



## Memos (Sep 3, 2008)

phew...she's gone....at least i think its a she....what the hell is piccun?


----------



## Sin (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, this place died big time.


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

piccun said:


> night dixie, dream of sexy nude people made of chocolate
> 
> and we eat them



you must be psychic! 

MORNING CONVO THREAD!!

I have to go edit now!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 4, 2008)

Evening peeps. How are we tonight?


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

I've confirmed my theory.

4 Hour Nap > 1 Hour Nap.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 4, 2008)

Next up you should see what a 7 hour nap does.


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Next up you should see what a 7 hour nap does.


Anything longer than 4 hours is sleeping


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 4, 2008)

Sleeping is a good thing.


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Sleeping is a good thing.


What kind of logic is that


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 4, 2008)

Mine?

Probably mine alone, considering most people I know.

Yeah, in my logic, sleeping is good.

There we go.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2008)

guh, I got some brutal virus ;_;


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 4, 2008)

Curse of the Gods gone full cycle, Mori? That's no good.

I hope you recover from it quickly.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> guh, I got some brutal virus ;_;



As in on your pc or as in in your body?


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> Anything longer than 4 hours is sleeping



YOU CAN SLEEP WHEN YOU ARE DEAD 



Zaru said:


> As in on your pc or as in in your body?



I was just thinking that!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd rather be in bed for a week than losing all of my files


----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2008)

pc zaru, can barely scrape around, fixed a few problems it caused and now I can actually stay connected to the web which is a start for fixing the rest >_<


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Don't connect to the net before firewall and antivirus program run again, or you'll just get computer AIDS AGAIN


----------



## Felt (Sep 4, 2008)

Morning friends 

Zaru, you are everywhere today


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Not many people are online and thus it seems like I'm omnipresent


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'd rather be in bed for a week than losing all of my files



if only i could do that! 



Ammanas said:


> pc zaru, can barely scrape around, fixed a few problems it caused and now I can actually stay connected to the web which is a start for fixing the rest >_<



I had to wipe my hard drive a while back because of a virus...  (bought myself an external hard drive)




Zaru said:


> Not many people are online and thus it seems like I'm omnipresent



LIKE A GOD!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 4, 2008)

Sleeping off computer damage would be a most wonderful thing.

I misread Mori's statement. I figured he was sick >_<


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

Linux > Viruses 



Never had one.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello friends how aring you?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, but take into account the modern internet generation.

What's the ratio of intelligence to blind idiocy?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

dixie said:


> *I have also just burnt my tongue on a cup of earl grey tea!!*



Doesn't earl grey taste like... nothing?


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Doesn't earl grey taste like... nothing?



 

Sacrilege 

SACRILEGE!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 4, 2008)

dixie said:


> I have windows vista...
> 
> *I have also just burnt my tongue on a cup of earl grey tea!!*
> 
> ...



Anything to please.

*gives cooling drink*


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

Speaking of Vista, I have it on my laptop (so I can use Photoshop) and god I hate it D:

It's like MS went "Well, XP isn't slow enough, so let's see how buggy we can make this!"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 4, 2008)

I have Vista on my Laptop.

And can't stand it. It bitches at me all the time.

I run XP though on my PC, so I can't really talk.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

dixie said:


> Sacrilege
> 
> SACRILEGE!!



I prefer tasty tea like fruitmix, green or blood orange


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I have Vista on my Laptop.
> 
> And can't stand it. It bitches at me all the time.
> 
> I run XP though on my PC, so I can't really talk.


I dual boot XP so I can play Oblivion (and hopefully Fallout 3).

Though it usually sits for months without use.


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kri


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> Speaking of Vista, I have it on my laptop (so I can use Photoshop) and god I hate it D:
> 
> It's like MS went "Well, XP isn't slow enough, so let's see how buggy we can make this!"



I hate it with a passion!! 

It came with my pc... if my pc weren't so kick ass... I would have chosen something different! 



Zaru said:


> I prefer tasty tea like fruitmix, green or blood orange



fruit tea is really good ... *but don't mess with the Early Grey!  *


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 4, 2008)

Goodmorning peoples, latest stupid fillery Bleach is dl, I just want to see Amagai.. preferably naked


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

4 Hours till I have to "wake up" and I have an hour of work to do before I can get any sleep.

D:

I'm going to be a wreck later today.


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 4, 2008)

Sleep is good for joo nao >_0


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> Goodmorning peoples, latest stupid fillery Bleach is dl, I just want to see Amagai.. preferably naked




*pulls up a stool beside grimmy with popcorn*

I await to see Amagai neked too!  



Sin said:


> 4 Hours till I have to "wake up" and I have an hour of work to do before I can get any sleep.
> 
> D:
> 
> I'm going to be a wreck later today.



*grabs needle and sedative* 

We had this left over from last night! 

*chases after sin!*

Sleep damn joo sleep!


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 4, 2008)

Dixie! Can I have some tea and chocolate? 

For some reason it's very hot in here, and I'm barely wearing any clothing, I think I'm becoming sick D:


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> Dixie! Can I have some tea and chocolate?
> 
> For some reason it's very hot in here, and I'm barely wearing any clothing, I think I'm becoming sick D:



*hands grimmy some swiss chocolate*

its the good stuff today! :zary

*edit

Feet just walked by the first floor window!! :amazed


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 4, 2008)

yay! I must go again though, need to send Ichi to fetch some foods and chocolates, he better bring me some or there will be hell to pay nao 

Going to watch Bleach and Kenichi now, bye bye desu 

*flies around and breaks.. a chair on the way out* : D


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

dixie said:


> *pulls up a stool beside grimmy with popcorn*
> 
> I await to see Amagai neked too!
> 
> ...


I have to be drugged now?


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> I have to be drugged now?



dont worry...its FuN..


----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2008)

fuck yeah me I think I nuked it,


----------



## Kri (Sep 4, 2008)

No mercy Tom 

Thank you TMS


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> No mercy Tom
> 
> Thank you TMS


----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2008)

good morning chris, a super happy birthday to you ^^


----------



## E (Sep 4, 2008)

don't you just hate waking up to revenge negs? 


how fucking n00bish 

morning


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> I have to be drugged now?



It’s either the needle or a blow dart of curare! 

What’s your poison!   

*Hmm I could also hit you on the head with a bat?*



The Medicine Seller said:


> dont worry...its FuN..



Puts dart into memos’ neck… 

*slowly side steps out of the SL  *



Ammanas said:


> fuck yeah me I think I nuked it,



 





Kribaby said:


> No mercy Tom
> 
> Thank you TMS



I thought I’d kill your birthday with grimmys chocolate fetish all in one!






My eyes hurt people.. I've been editing since 7:30am!!!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2008)

oh and this is for chris and only chris as well


*Spoiler*: __ 





you looked you bastards 

I liked this art but figured the blood wasn't too birthday threadish so I opted for gin there with this here xD


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> oh and this is for chris and only chris as well
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





that's like saying...

*DONT HIT THAT RED BUTTON OVER THERE!*


----------



## Kri (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you Tom, for both the wishes and the sexily bloodied art 

Momohara x Tatsuki 

--

What a wonderful cake it is dixie! Go easier on your eyes now


----------



## Felt (Sep 4, 2008)

Here's your present from me


----------



## Felt (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hence why I said "Linux > Viruses" people don't make them for Linux, and the few that become issues are either patched by the extremely open and helpful community or they are never used.
> 
> You won't ever find any of those MSN viruses or those website viruses attacking Linux because it's honestly not worth the effort.
> 
> ...


They don't make viruses for Linux because nobody uses it.  Not because they can't.


----------



## Kri (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

so what are you going to be doing today kri?


----------



## Kri (Sep 4, 2008)

Nothing  My celebrating will take place when I'm free to... probably next weekend. I'm too preoccupied with busy things. Though! I did get to do a lot of tangent celebrating with friends when I lost my internet for 5 or so days, so I can always lean on that.


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> Nothing  My celebrating will take place when I'm free to... probably next weekend. I'm too preoccupied with busy things. Though! I did get to do a lot of tangent celebrating with friends when I lost my internet for 5 or so days, so I can always lean on that.



good on you, its better to celebrate when you want to rather than when you have to

here's my present for you:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Chris


----------



## Felt (Sep 4, 2008)

New avatar


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

It's so....


----------



## Kri (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> good on you, its better to celebrate when you want to rather than when you have to
> 
> here's my present for you:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __






Soekihime said:


> Happy Birthday Chris


Thank you Sandy


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 4, 2008)

Now I have to finish getting ready and go catch a train to the city. It's also pouring which won't be fun. 

Enjoy your day chris


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Now I have to finish getting ready and go catch a train to the city. It's also pouring which won't be fun.
> 
> Enjoy your day chris


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> What a wonderful cake it is dixie! Go easier on your eyes now



I wish I could

But I just finished editing an epic audio... now I am taking a tea break!! *then some more editing!!!* 

At least I will always have time for tea *goes to abuse the free work tea machine!* 

HAVE FUN TODAY - YOU ONLY TURN 22 ONCE!!!!


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 4, 2008)

Howdy Chris.


----------



## E (Sep 4, 2008)

too bad i don't hang out with kri irl

i would've taken him to a titty bar


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

E said:


> too bad i don't hang out with kri irl
> 
> i would've taken him to a titty bar



i sometimes wonder if your NF persona is just you over-compensating for being a lonely, spotty virgin in real life.


----------



## Felt (Sep 4, 2008)

see you soon <3


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 4, 2008)

morning convo thread 

Happy Birthday Kri! 

Linux ... when my mac finally dies, I'm switching to linux rather than microshit.  (no viruses for macs either. )

Hollie


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

what happened to Hollie?


----------



## Kri (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks dix 

--

Hello Bya 

--

Thank you Kikyo 

--

It looks like she requested it until Sunday on account of being uber busy or something of the like.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 4, 2008)

good to know Kri, thanks. 

and btw, I love chrysanthemums, I have 2 pots, pink and red, on my deck at home for fall color.


----------



## E (Sep 4, 2008)

hollie ban? 



apeshit_nina.jpg

i wonder if she's in the shower room?


----------



## E (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i sometimes wonder if your NF persona is just you over-compensating for being a lonely, spotty virgin in real life.



just the lonely part 

i cut off all ties with my school friends, my other friends are lulzkillers that frown upon my awesomeness, some of those other friends are in a shitstorm that i'm staying away from (personally, i'm actually looking forward to them killing each other ) and my friends at work engage in activities that by law, i cannot partake in 


so to get my vice fix, i have to turn to my family....but it's not too often


i blame work


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

E said:


> just the lonely part
> 
> i cut off all ties with my school friends, my other friends are lulzkillers that frown upon my awesomeness, some of those other friends are in a shitstorm that i'm staying away from (personally, i'm actually looking forward to them killing each other ) and my friends at work engage in activities that by law, i cannot partake in
> 
> ...



lol....that glimpse into your weird life is....interesting....tell us more


----------



## E (Sep 4, 2008)

well, the lonely statement was an exageration 


i feel...out of place, that's it

i'm unsatisfied with my life atm




i would trade my life for another one, simple as that


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

E said:


> well, the lonely statement was an exageration
> 
> i feel...out of place, that's it
> 
> ...



do you feel out of place because of where you live or the people you live with?, meaning both friends and family.

so is your online persona basically you trying to become that person you think you are/should be?

what kind of life would you trade for?


----------



## E (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> do you feel out of place because of where you live or the people you live with?, meaning both friends and family.
> 
> so is your online persona basically you trying to become that person you think you are/should be?
> 
> what kind of life would you trade for?



both 

lol, i don't have an online persona, i am what i am 


idk lol


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

E said:


> both
> 
> lol, i don't have an online persona, i am what i am
> 
> idk lol



fair enough

i went to the shop to get some groceries, it all cost £4:04....i said to the shopkeeper, "there must be an error"


----------



## E (Sep 4, 2008)

too much or too little?

i dont understand your non-amerikkkan currency


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

E said:


> too much or too little?
> 
> i dont understand your non-amerikkkan currency



lol, 404 error


----------



## E (Sep 4, 2008)

i see


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

E said:


> i see



lol, i didnt actually say that but it did cost ?4.04 so i thought of that crappy joke


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

indeed

BTW, this Sasuke skin is awesome.


----------



## Yak (Sep 4, 2008)

memos of the rebellion.


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Yak said:


> memos of the rebellion.



you gonna join me?


----------



## Yak (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> you gonna join me?



ALL HAIL MEMOS


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Yak said:


> ALL HAIL MEMOS


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> you gonna join me?



Why hello there, you have an excellent set.


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello Convo Thread


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Phew. For a second you scared me, I thought it was a smily on NF


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

Why is Hollie banned? 

I wanted to show her all the people that use Linux D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Skotty said:


> Why hello there, you have an excellent set.



thanks, i've started to play FF9 again so i thought that would be appropriate



Zaru said:


> Phew. For a second you scared me, I thought it was a smily on NF





@Sin:apparently Hollie asked to be banned


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

hello convo thread!!


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

dixie said:


> hello convo thread!!



hallo thar!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> thanks, i've started to play FF9 again so i thought that would be appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why?


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> why?



coz apparently she is gonna be very busy over the next few days.


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> coz apparently she is gonna be very busy over the next few days.


I guess that explains it. Thanks TMS 

I miss your old set


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Banned for more life. It's just too tempting to go on NF when you're bored


----------



## piccun? (Sep 4, 2008)

Am I the only one having those obnoxious dabatase errors?


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> I guess that explains it. Thanks TMS
> 
> I miss your old set



thats the problem with SE, FF and Mononoke, there are just way too many awesome scenes/characters to NOT wear sets of them

but any set you make, if you were to make one for me, i will wear for a long time as i appreciate your sets very much.

i changed to this set a few hours ago and already i have a new one i want to wear



Zaru said:


> Banned for more life. It's just too tempting to go on NF when you're bored



yeah, i may do it for a few months pretty soon

----

@piccun: i had those errors too piccun


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

No, they're occasionally appearing to me too this evening.


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> thats the problem with SE, FF and Mononoke, there are just way too many awesome scenes/characters to NOT wear sets of them
> 
> but any set you make, if you were to make one for me, i will wear for a long time as i appreciate your sets very much.
> 
> ...


Lol, I make those sets because it's a great way to kill boredom. You don't have to feel obligated to wear it 

Though, Stein vs. Medusa next ep


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

The soul eater anime is already halfway through? 
I might want to watch those episodes.


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

Zaru said:


> The soul eater anime is already halfway through?
> I might want to watch those episodes.


Ep 23 next week. Only 1 filler so far, Ep 17, which was Excalibur, so it was win.

It's almost done with the Kishin Revival Arc, ~2-3 more eps I reckon.

I wonder what BONES will do next.


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> Lol, I make those sets because it's a great way to kill boredom. You don't have to feel obligated to wear it
> 
> Though, Stein vs. Medusa next ep



i reserve Stein doing a Soul Purge on Medusa......PLEEAASSSEEEEE!!!!



Zaru said:


> The soul eater anime is already halfway through?
> I might want to watch those episodes.



watch it NAO


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> Ep 23 next week. Only 1 filler so far, Ep 17, which was Excalibur, so it was win.
> 
> It's almost done with the Kishin Revival Arc, ~2-3 more eps I reckon.
> 
> I wonder what BONES will do next.



Yeah, the episodes afterwards are gonna be important. Because we will see what direction the anime takes. Finishing the current manga arc or going on something completely different.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 4, 2008)

ah. 
because each time I managed to load a page after a series of errors there were 3/4 more posts, so I though you were having fun behind my back. 
heh.


MS, what series is your set from?  masters of the universe?


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i reserve Stein doing a Soul Purge on Medusa......PLEEAASSSEEEEE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> watch it NAO


We'll see


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Sep 4, 2008)

Yak said:


> memos of the rebellion.




Wuts Bovine??


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> Lol, I make those sets because it's a great way to kill boredom. You don't have to feel obligated to wear it
> 
> Though, Stein vs. Medusa next ep



Can't wait for my set  

I had a bit of a nap.. *no sleeping was involved* but now I feel like shit..... again!

(why do I do this to myself)


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

dixie said:


> Can't wait for my set
> 
> I had a bit of a nap.. *no sleeping was involved* but now I feel like shit..... again!
> 
> (why do I do this to myself)


I read your comment earlier D:

A bat? 

*listening to Soul Eater OST. SCANDALOUS <3*


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Yeah, the episodes afterwards are gonna be important. Because we will see what direction the anime takes. Finishing the current manga arc or going on something completely different.



after the Kishin arc, there are a few different ways they could go but i cant really say anything as it would spoil you....or have you read the manga?...i've forgotten.



piccun said:


> ah.
> because each time I managed to load a page after a series of errors there were 3/4 more posts, so I though you were having fun behind my back.
> heh.
> 
> ...



we only start having fun when you arrive piccun

was that question directed at me?, if so its from Final Fantasy 9


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> I read your comment earlier D:
> 
> A bat?
> 
> *listening to Soul Eater OST. SCANDALOUS <3*



Don't worry.. I would never hit you with a bat sin (at least not till i get my set  ) 

*knocks sin out with sleeping drugs and walks off*


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

dixie said:


> #
> 
> Don't worry.. I would never hit you with a bat sin (at least not till i get my set  )
> 
> *knocks sin out with sleeping drugs and walks off*



*picks up Sin's body and drags it off to secret lair*


----------



## Satsuki (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> thanks, i've started to play FF9 again so i thought that would be appropriate



I have too, oddly enough. 
It's such an amazing game. pek


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

It's New Years Eve all over again


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *picks up Sin's body and drags it off to secret lair*



*grabs sin from Memos* 

he's mine!! 

Go get your own unconscious sig maker!

*knocks memos out with sleeping drugs* 

Piccun!! Memos is lying on the flooooooooooor!! 



Sin said:


> It's New Years Eve all over again



 

Shut up you... you are meant to be unconscious 

*gives more sleeping drugs to sin*

Hmmm I do worry about how much of this stuff I've given him!


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Skotty said:


> I have too, oddly enough.
> It's such an amazing game. pek



after FF7 its my favourite, i havent played it for so long that the characters all feel so fresh to me, they are pretty great, maybe the best in the whole series, Zidane is so underrated



Sin said:


> It's New Years Eve all over again



lol, bow there's a story i want to hear



dixie said:


> *grabs sin from Memos*
> 
> he's mine!!
> 
> ...



no...no dont tell piccun

*tries to run away*....ahhh crap....my legs...they are numb


----------



## piccun? (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> after the Kishin arc, there are a few different ways they could go but i cant really say anything as it would spoil you....or have you read the manga?...i've forgotten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



orly?


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

dixie said:


> *grabs sin from Memos*
> 
> he's mine!!
> 
> ...


Don't worry, you'd need a kilo to kill me


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> no...no dont tell piccun
> 
> *tries to run away*....ahhh crap....my legs...they are numb



have you seen a lil film called Misery 



Sin said:


> Don't worry, you'd need a kilo to kill me



You're still talking 

*stabs with needle*


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

dixie said:


> have you seen a lil film called Misery
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You poked my sig-making arm 

Oh noes.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 4, 2008)

dixie said:


> *
> 
> Piccun!! Memos is lying on the flooooooooooor!!
> 
> !




Here's a broom. Take care of it.


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> You poked my sig-making arm
> 
> Oh noes.



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!! 

WHY GOD WHY -  I THOUGHT IT WAS THE OTHER ARM!! :amazed


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

piccun said:


> orly?



whats with the edit?

and ya rly!!



Sin said:


> Don't worry, you'd need a kilo to kill me



*prepares a Kilo*....thank god, now we know



dixie said:


> have you seen a lil film called Misery
> 
> You're still talking
> 
> *stabs with needle*



.....you mean you're an overweight middle-aged psychotic woman living by yourself......frankly i'm not surprised



Sin said:


> You poked my sig-making arm
> 
> Oh noes.



ahh crap...now s/he is of no use....


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

*feels objectified*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 4, 2008)

*Fly by poke of Dixie* 

Off to school with me


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

*slaps speeding ticket on TV*


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

piccun said:


> Here's a broom. Take care of it.



*Looks at broom*  




The Medicine Seller said:


> .....you mean you're an overweight middle-aged woman living by yourself......frankly i'm not surprised



har har 

*On second thoughts.. I know exactly where to stick that broom*  




Sin said:


> *feels objectified*




At lest you are in demand!! 



Taurus Versant said:


> *Fly by poke of Dixie*
> 
> Off to school with me



I love you to TV!


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

piccun is being quite mean to me these days....


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> piccun is being quite mean to me these days....



**hits memos with broom!**

joo my good sir - DESERVE IT!!


----------



## piccun? (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> piccun is being quite mean to me these days....



I'm not being mean to you. 


I just pointed out to dixie the solution to the problem of having something on the floor.



dixie said:


> **hits memos with broom!**
> 
> joo my good sir - DESERVE IT!!



that's not how you use a broom.


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

dixie said:


> **hits memos with broom!**
> 
> joo my good sir - DESERVE IT!!



OWWW!!!....why?...why do you do these things to me?



piccun said:


> I'm not being mean to you.
> 
> I just pointed out to dixie the solution to the problem of having something on the floor.



....ok


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

piccun said:


> I'm not being mean to you.
> 
> 
> I just pointed out to dixie the solution to the problem of having something on the floor.



Yes...

Piccun is only trying to be tidy!!



The Medicine Seller said:


> OWWW!!!....why?...why do you do these things to me?
> 
> ....ok



*shrugs shoulders*


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

Dixie is quite agressive


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> Dixie is quite agressive



dixie is lucky i'm choosing to be quite...and so is piccun for that matter


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> Dixie is quite agressive



hmmm... 

I'm going to have to switch sedative!!

This one is sooooo not working! 



The Medicine Seller said:


> dixie is lucky i'm choosing to be quite..




o rly!! 

well there is two of us...* and sin is passed out in the corner!* 

besides... I am actually being quite reserved!


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

dixie said:


> hmmm...
> 
> I'm going to have to switch sedative!!
> 
> ...


I CAN STILL FIGHT


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> I CAN STILL FIGHT



*hits sin on top of the head with that bat she had earlier!*

OH NO YOU CANT


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

dixie said:


> *hits sin on top of the head with that bat she had earlier!*
> 
> OH NO YOU CANT


So aggressive D:


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> So aggressive D:



I can't help it


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 4, 2008)

good morning convo thread :3


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

~L~ said:


> good morning convo thread :3


L-chan


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Morning L!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2008)

​


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Is someone watching tennis?


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> ​





hello L


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 4, 2008)

besides tennis, what's everyone up to xD


----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

I think I did it wrong D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

@Sin:...i think those drugs dixie gave you are getting to you


----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2008)

good rally!


----------



## E (Sep 4, 2008)

amidoinitrite?


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

E          wins.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2008)

E you're never doing anything right and I doubt you ever will to be honest D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> good rally!





indeed

lol, E, thats just morbidly obese...


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> @Sin:...i think those drugs dixie gave you are getting to you


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

E had the right idea


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> E had the right idea



oh Sin...please dont encourage E....as much as i like him...he tends to go overboard sometimes and get himself into trouble, and by encouraging him you are just giving him rope...


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> oh Sin...please dont encourage E....as much as i like him...he tends to go overboard sometimes and get himself into trouble, and by encouraging him you are just giving him rope...


... o_O

Okay?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2008)

less gymnastics ;__;


----------



## Yak (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> indeed
> 
> lol, E, thats just morbidly obese...



"Swords, right, they become a lot stronger when..."


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> less gymnastics ;__;


Tennis is better than badminton, I'll give you that much.


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Yak said:


> "Swords, right, they become a lot stronger when..."



....i lol'd



piccun said:


> no, this is how you do it rite


----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2008)

​


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Nadal approves


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

I should watch more Tennis


----------



## E (Sep 4, 2008)

mori went to the beach today


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## halfhearted (Sep 4, 2008)

So, guys, I had the strangest set of dreams last night. How were yours?

/random interjection


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

I had one of those dreams... that when you wake up you know you had a strange dream but can't remember any of it!! 

Does that make sense!


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 4, 2008)

dixie said:


> I had one of those dreams... that when you wake up you know you had a strange dream but can't remember any of it!!
> 
> Does that make sense!



Hrm, I'm not sure I've ever had that exact feeling before. Normally, if i wake up with the idea that I've had a strange dream, then I can usually remember one or two bits of it (which is typically unfortunate, as my strange dreams tend to be awkward and/or phenomenally sadistic in really nonserious ways).


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> So, guys, I had the strangest set of dreams last night. How were yours?
> 
> /random interjection



i had one of those last night too



dixie said:


> I had one of those dreams... that when you wake up you know you had a strange dream but can't remember any of it!!
> 
> Does that make sense!



yeah that makes sense, i have them quite regularly


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i had one of those last night too



What was yours? ^^

*wants to compare before divulging her own*

/diabolic scheming


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

I wish I had dreams more often.

It's a very rare occurrence for me.


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> What was yours? ^^
> 
> *wants to compare before divulging her own midnight tale*
> 
> /diabolic scheming



lol, to the best of my recollection

i was supposed to be travelling somewhere and a shadowy figure kept moving around my house and moving things i needed so i couldnt find them.

it wasnt that which was disturbing but the whole feel of the dream, it wasnt scary but felt like it should have been, it was very atmospheric.

after that portion had ended, random people kept popping out of nowhere, we chatted then the person was replaced again and again.

finally i woke up

not that weird but i have a random/weird/scary dream 2-3 times a week....i need to see someone about it


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 4, 2008)

dixie said:


> I had one of those dreams... that when you wake up you know you had a strange dream but can't remember any of it!!
> 
> Does that make sense!



Yep, I had one myself last night.


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, it is a strange feeling.. You know something weird happened in your dream.. But its all gone!

*Then you get the half remembered ones… the bits and pieces*

Then the really vivid ones!  

I once dreamt my college was taken over by zombies...

some really weird shit happened!

*but I'm blaming that on my Resident Evil playing!*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 4, 2008)

I once procrastinated schoolwork during exam week to hang with you guys and watch anime.

My subconsciousness is a jerk


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i was supposed to be travelling somewhere and a shadowy figure kept moving around my house and moving things i needed so i couldnt find them.



If I was a person who analyzed dreams and theorized about someone from said dreams, then I would be hmming and hawing right about now while rubbing my chin in thoughtfulness.



> not that weird but i have a random/weird/scary dream 2-3 times a week....i need to see someone about it


I'm similar. I have a lot of violent and/or randomly horrific dreams on a bi-weekly basis. 

And, my dreams last night were two-fold, as I must've briefly woken up in between them or something. Because, superficially, there doesn't seem to be a connection (not that there necessarily needs to be one in a continuous dream, but I digress).

Part I: Basically, it was a scene of really painful torture and killing with all of the prerequisite screaming, begging and crying out in pain that implies. The twist, however, was that it was the torture of faded cartoon characters (i.e. Peter and the Wolf, I think, as well as Arthur's older brother from _The Sword and the Stone_) as they were lowered into and casually harmed using "Dip", as the substance is found in the film _Who Framed Roger Rabbit?_

It was disturbing. Particularly since Christopher Lloyd's character in that film is one of the three personages who scared the crap out of me when I was but a wee Meg-chan.

Part II: It was slightly erotic and involved Bill Nye, the Science Guy (whose show I have never even seen ) and incredibly awkward step-by-step explanations combined with soap opera-esque twists. I don't remember what the twists were (nor, thank the shounen gods, any of the specifics of the eroticism).


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

> It was slightly erotic and involved Bill Nye, the Science Guy



Does not compute


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> Does not compute



Trust me! I was as confounded then as you are now


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> If I was a person who analyzed dreams and theorized about someone from said dreams, then I would be hmming and hawing right about now while rubbing my chin in thoughtfulness.
> 
> I'm similar. I have a lot of violent and/or randomly horrific dreams on a bi-weekly basis.
> 
> ...



thats not weird...thats just sadistic


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sure I have had worse!!  

but recently I havent been remembering any of my dreams...

I think it's due to lack of proper sleep!


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

dixie said:


> I'm sure I have had worse!!
> 
> but recently I havent been remembering any of my dreams...
> 
> I think it's due to lack of proper sleep!



yeah that is kind of a factor, it also depends whether or not you woke up as you were dreaming, as often happens with nightmares, or you were having a peaceful flowing dream which will end without you waking up for hours.

apparently dreams are very short so if you can remember much about them, thats probably because there wasnt much to begin with


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

I envy you dreamers


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 4, 2008)

My dreams are fairly generic these days. 

I do however recall having had dreams of a very futuristic version of my own city once though, and a certain scene from Final Fantasy VIII. 

Both clearly made a strong impression on me, considering I still vaguely remember them from many many years ago.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 4, 2008)

@Bya - That'd be lovely to dream of a city like that, if only because the beauty of the designs would be a pleasure to see. You're lucky to still remember them. 



The Medicine Seller said:


> thats not weird...thats just sadistic



If you think that, then I fear what you make of my actual nightmares 

These truly weren't that terrible. All in all, I was much more disgusted by the second half as opposed to the first. The first didn't even have much in the way of blood or gore (considering who was being tortured and killed).


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 4, 2008)

Don't remember the details sadly, but I can tell you there were flying cars.


----------



## dixie (Sep 4, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> @Bya - That'd be lovely to dream of a city like that, if only because the beauty of the designs would be a pleasure to see. You're lucky to still remember them.
> 
> If you think that, then I fear what you make of my actual nightmares
> 
> These truly weren't that terrible. All in all, I was much more disgusted by the second half as opposed to the first. The first didn't even have much in the way of blood or gore (considering who was being tortured and killed).



My nightmares get quite gory and surreal too! 

It’s kinda like I imagine taking acid would be like…. Only mixed in with some of the worst horror films I have seen! 

Example... 

Evisceration is not something pleasant to remember upon first waking up!  

**edit...

Goodnight convo thread!! 

needs to get up early for work!


----------



## piccun? (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't remember all the details, but I was walking my -very small-dog, and I saw a big dog approaching and decided to go back home-because he'd eat my dog-, then I had to hide in some apartment, with this dog following me, random relatives and neighbors appearing, then I managed to get home, but even there I wasn't safe, because that big dog could have possibly come in even with the door closed.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> My dreams are fairly generic these days.
> 
> I do however recall having had dreams of a very futuristic version of my own city once though, and a certain scene from Final Fantasy VIII.
> 
> Both clearly made a strong impression on me, considering I still vaguely remember them from many many years ago.



Some dreams are unforgettable. You just never get rid of their memory.


Being thrown into a paper machine by Charlie Chaplin sure made an impression on shota zaru


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 4, 2008)

Was that a good dream or a nightmare


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

piccun said:


> I don't remember all the details, but I was walking my -very small-dog, and I saw a big dog approaching and decided to go back home-because he'd eat my dog-, then I had to hide in some apartment, with this dog following me, random relatives and neighbors appearing, then I managed to get home, but even there I wasn't safe, because that big dog could have possibly come in even with the door closed.



i hate that feeling of not being able to get away from something thats seemingly very dangerous, especially when it seems very real.

in one of my dreams i was being chased around a housing estate by a tiger....so scary

night dixie


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 4, 2008)

Good night Dixie. 

What an awesomely surreal convo thread  

/sits in the corner with Sin as another person who doesn't remember dreams.

In exactly 3 weeks time I shall be in Las Vegas for a long weekend of fun!


----------



## piccun? (Sep 4, 2008)

night dixie



The Medicine Seller said:


> i hate that feeling of not being able to get away from something thats seemingly very dangerous, especially when it seems very real.
> 
> in one of my dreams i was being chased around a housing estate by a tiger....so scary
> 
> night dixie




Lately it'salways dogs for me, usually trying to attack my dog 

anyway, last evening, as I fell asleep while watching a film, I dreamed of some middle-aged guy who raged and started to hate on people, and would randomly talk to some girl, and, acting sort of like the sergeant- or whatever his rank was-  from Full metal jacket would tell them that eveyone around them was scum and trash and they should do something about it, possibly beat them with a stick. 

I also make recurring dreams in series- not the same dream, but the continuation of an old dream, even years after, or a spin-off of a previous dream


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

hey kikyo.



piccun said:


> night dixie
> 
> Lately it'salways dogs for me, usually trying to attack my dog
> 
> ...



i've had the exact same dream years apart from each other, both times they felt the same, in atmosphere and content, but the second and third times i knew i was in a dream and knew that i had had this dream before.

the two that i had years apart from each other are probably the creepiest dreams i've ever had


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Good night Dixie.
> 
> What an awesomely surreal convo thread
> 
> ...




I was feeling lonely in the corner D:


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin

dreams are overrated anyway.


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Sin
> 
> dreams are overrated anyway.



pfft....says the girl who doesnt have dreams, i bet you'll be singing a different tune when you start having those lovely kind of dreams

why does piccun keep on deleting her posts?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> pfft....says the girl who doesnt have dreams, i bet you'll be singing a different tune when you start having those lovely kind of dreams
> 
> why does piccun keep on deleting her posts?



because I don't like what I wrote in them  


like, maybe I think they could be misinterpreted, or were rude, or stupid, or whatever   












*Spoiler*: _edit_


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

piccun said:


> because I don't like what I wrote in them
> 
> like, maybe I think they could be misinterpreted, or were rude, or stupid, or whatever



you're crap....


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> pfft....says the girl who doesnt have dreams, i bet you'll be singing a different tune when you start having those lovely kind of dreams
> 
> why does piccun keep on deleting her posts?


Leave her alone 

Dreams ARE overrated


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> Leave her alone
> 
> Dreams ARE overrated



and you would know how...


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> and you would know how...


I've had a couple


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Good night


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> pfft....says the girl who doesnt have dreams, i bet you'll be singing a different tune when you start having those lovely kind of dreams


There are lovely kinds of dreams? 


> why does piccun keep on deleting her posts?


typing before thinking. 

edit: night Zaru


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> I've had a couple







Zaru said:


> Good night



goodnight



Kikyo said:


> There are lovely kinds of dreams?
> 
> typing before thinking.
> 
> edit: night Zaru



oh trust me....there are LOVELY dreams....i had one yesterday

piccun can think?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 4, 2008)

night zaru



The Medicine Seller said:


> you're crap....








Sin said:


> Leave her alone
> Dreams ARE overrated



he he he





speaking of which,  I'm not into videogames, but I do like playing Room Escape games. Does anyone else like them?  

I also played a JJBA themed one once, it was quite crappy but fun nonetheless, for all the references.


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

I pretty much only play RPGs.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 4, 2008)

good night TMS 




HAH! 



The Medicine Seller said:


> oh trust me....there are LOVELY dreams....i had one yesterday
> 
> piccun can think?




yeah, and I think you are being mean to me  



Sin said:


> I pretty much only play RPGs.



RPGs ARE overrated


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> I pretty much only play RPGs.



really?, which ones?



piccun said:


> good night TMS
> 
> HAH!
> 
> ...



you started it

RPG's are awesome


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll try pretty much any RPG.

Though FF has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 4, 2008)

doesn't play many games.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 4, 2008)

I just walked three miles in the pouring rain to get home from the train station. I feel drained. 

Note to self: just because you have an umbrella doesn't mean you can comfortably walk home in the rain.


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'll try pretty much any RPG.
> 
> Though FF has a special place in my heart.







Kikyo said:


> doesn't play many games.






*Spoiler*: __ 










Soekihime said:


> I just walked three miles in the pouring rain to get home from the train station. I feel drained.
> 
> Note to self: just because you have an umbrella doesn't mean you can comfortably walk home in the rain.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 4, 2008)

/hands Sandy a towel and a mug of hot chocolate with a shot of whiskey.

Sit down and rest. what happened Sandy?


----------



## Memos (Sep 4, 2008)

goodnight everyone


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I just walked three miles in the pouring rain to get home from the train station. I feel drained.
> 
> Note to self: just because you have an umbrella doesn't mean you can comfortably walk home in the rain.


That stinks D:

You should go take a bath or something.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 4, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I just walked three miles in the pouring rain to get home from the train station. I feel drained.
> 
> Note to self: just because you have an umbrella doesn't mean you can comfortably walk home in the rain.



3 miles in the rain? 


how are you now?  



have a hot bath and you'll feel better. 
probably. 







wait.. is it evening, afternoon, morning?


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 4, 2008)

good night TMS.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 4, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *Spoiler*: __







Kikyo said:


> /hands Sandy a towel and a mug of hot chocolate with a shot of whiskey.
> 
> Sit down and rest. what happened Sandy?



Thank you Kikyo, that's very sweet.  *enjoys*

Oh it's nothing too bad.  I just had to go downtown to sign my lease and get the keys to my new place (), and it happened to be the worst days in a while to walk around. It rained cats and dogs all day. It was bad enough having to deal with maneuvering my way around the city I'm not that familiar with, but the rain made things a bit more stressful. 

I signed my lease, got my keys, and had lunch with a friend...which was more of a 2-3 hour chat session where we discussed everything from whether aborting a fetus that had down syndrome was a form of eugenics to the bizarre idea of botox parties. >_>

I took the train back home. I really had no ride home till about 8:30 PM, which is in  about 10 minutes, and rather than waiting or calling a cab, I decided to stubbornly walk home in the rain. I also didn't want to disturb my parents who were tired from work. Either way I was soaked pretty much after five minutes and instead of turning back, the part of me that likes a challenge forced me to walk the rest of the way home. 

Either way, I'm glad that's over. 

And yes, I'll shower any minute Sin and Piccun. 

I'm fine, just tired.


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

Tsk tsk not waiting for a cab 

Well, at least you finally got your place =D


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm glad you're ok, if wet. And congrats on the apt lease signing!


----------



## E (Sep 4, 2008)

i think i'm the only guy here


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

E said:


> i think i'm the only guy here


*raises hand*


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 4, 2008)

poor Sin.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 4, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> poor Sin.



he raised the hand too late and is not a guy anymore?


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 4, 2008)

piccun said:


> he raised the hand too late and is not a guy anymore?


:rofl oh that's even worse than what I was thinking! just that Sin was ignored by E


----------



## E (Sep 4, 2008)

well, i always ignore any dude when i see a bunch of wimmmenz


----------



## piccun? (Sep 4, 2008)

good night everyone.  I'm going to sleep a dreamless sleep  














just joking, I'll make wonderful dreams


----------



## Sin (Sep 4, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> poor Sin.







piccun said:


> he raised the hand too late and is not a guy anymore?







Kikyo said:


> :rofl oh that's even worse than what I was thinking! just that Sin was ignored by E



 



E said:


> well, i always ignore any dude when i see a bunch of wimmmenz


----------



## ez (Sep 5, 2008)

man, macross frontier has some sad songs. i hate feeling somber as a result...bastard writers.  

the only dreams i've had as of recent have been violent and sexual ones, sometimes both, which is a bit different than my usual supernatural yet easy going ones. The last one i recall really disconcerted me a bit since it involved some weird assaulting/sexual harrassmant of myself by a much larger opponent, despite the fact that i held the same appearance in the dream as i do in real life. i experienced it from a first, and third person point of view ...and there was some other freaky stuff too... really weird, and unpleasant experience. -_-


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 5, 2008)

The quality of this week's Shonen three's releases is the inverse of their release order. 

What I'm saying is that nothing's different.


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

Good Morning Convo Thread!!!



piccun said:


> speaking of which,  I'm not into videogames, but I do like playing Room Escape games. Does anyone else like them?
> 
> I also played a JJBA themed one once, it was quite crappy but fun nonetheless, for all the references.



you mean those green room / red room ones??



Sin said:


> Leave her alone
> 
> Dreams ARE overrated



Joins everyone in the corner... 

*Agh!!! I did not get much sleep... *

And.. I concur.... RPG's Are indeed awesome!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

Good morning convo thread.


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

Good Morning Zaru!! 

*looks like everyone else is dead! - Or sleeping! - You can confuse the two so easily!*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

It's morning/night for everyone west of asia


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm on GMT!! it's 9:44am here...

where are all the insomniacs and early risers!! 

Saying that... it seems we have the thread all to ourselves!

Lets throw a tea party!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

No earl grey please :<


----------



## Sin (Sep 5, 2008)

Night guys <3

(2 hours earlier than last night  )


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> No earl grey please :<



no.. i got you fruit tea

besides THE EARLY GREY IS ALL MINE  



Sin said:


> Night guys <3
> 
> (2 hours earlier than last night  )



night sin!! 

Looks like i may not need to drug you!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

Fine, I can live with that


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 5, 2008)

Good morning/ afternoon all


----------



## Kri (Sep 5, 2008)

Night Sin :3

I've been up since around 4am here.  I couldn't explain why if I wanted to.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2008)

there better be a good reason chris ><


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> Night Sin :3
> 
> I've been up since around 4am here.  I couldn't explain why if I wanted to.



Why up from 4am..... my imagination wanders! 

*edit* 

I mistyped that... 

why Kri why!!  *I have a cheek to talk.. I hardly sleep as of late!*


----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2008)

if it was till I'd have been fine, from 4am is just weird =p

===

fucking postman left my book outside in a cardboard package in the rain, I found it in a puddle >___<

thank fuck for hardbacks apparently being just waterproof enough ><


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

How much did that book cost?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2008)

£13      .


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

did you get Infinite Undiscovery yet Chris?

lol, 4 am, i've done that plenty of times.....its not good for you

what book was it Tom?


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> if it was till I'd have been fine, from 4am is just weird =p
> 
> ===
> 
> ...




it's usually a delivery guy that brings my books, our postman never leaves them sitting he always knocks... 

but I once ordered a really expensive hardback of The Odyssey.... it got left in the rain and I was pissed!!


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

It's pissing down here 

And my feet got soaked going outside!

I now have soggy feet!


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

dixie said:


> It's pissing down here
> 
> And my feet got soaked going outside!
> 
> I now have soggy feet!



its pissing down here too....*achoo*


----------



## ez (Sep 5, 2008)

/signs in to complain

i hate long classes, especially early in the morning. D:


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> its pissing down here too....*achoo*




don't sneeze over me


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

dixie said:


> don't sneeze over me



too late


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERMS!!


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

dixie said:


> aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERMS!!



...enjoy...you deserve it


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 5, 2008)

morning sweet convo thread.


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> ...enjoy...you deserve it




I bet you say that to all the girls!! 

ewwwww cooties!



Kikyo said:


> morning sweet convo thread.



Morning Kikyo...

Watch Memos is spreading his germs!!!


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 5, 2008)

dixie said:


> I bet you say that to all the girls!!
> 
> ewwwww cooties!
> 
> ...





dumps a bucket of antibacterial lotion over Memos. 

It's a good thing I keep this stuff on hand.


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> dumps a bucket of antibacterial lotion over Memos.
> 
> It's a good thing I keep this stuff on hand.



*grabs bucket to disinfect self* 

kikyo.... why does the label on that say flesh eating bacteria


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 5, 2008)

Oops! I think I grabbed the wrong bucket.


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

*watches as memos starts to melt!*

He deserves it


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

lol dixie...kikyo would never betray me

but you....you're going to melt dixie, just like the wicked witch you are....so be quiet


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol dixie...kikyo would never betray me
> 
> but you....you're going to melt dixie, just like the wicked witch you are....so be quiet



*stabs a small memos shaped doll with needles* 

hmmmm... why am I doing this when I can do it to the real thing!  

*starts chasing memos with needles!*


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

dixie said:


> *stabs a small memos shaped doll with needles*
> 
> hmmmm... why am I doing this when I can do it to the real thing!
> 
> *starts chasing memos with needles!*



*drops mines behind me*

*dixie stands on one and now she cant move*

does anyone else wear odd socks?, as in different coloured/patterned socks?


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> *drops mines behind me*
> 
> *dixie stands on one and now she cant move*
> 
> does anyone else wear odd socks?, as in different coloured/patterned socks?



I am mine-proof!   

I only wear odd socks when I'm in a rush and haven't paired up any of my socks!


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

dixie said:


> I am mine-proof!
> 
> I only wear odd socks when I'm in a rush and haven't paired up any of my socks!



isnt that conveniant

i seem to put on odd socks more often than even ones


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 5, 2008)

I have holiday socks. Does that count?


----------



## E (Sep 5, 2008)

kiyko with holiday socks? ....

ZOMG kawaii desu ne!1


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 5, 2008)

Just got a SOCOM beta key, did anyone else get one?


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Just got a SOCOM beta key, did anyone else get one?



i'm going to punch you in the ovaries

lol, at least i would if i was interested in SOCOM, how did you get it?, did you buy QORE or on the website?

what are holiday socks?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 5, 2008)

I called it. Sasuke one-shotted Hachibi

Be warned, this whole giveaway process has made the website _fairly_ unstable. You'll have to refresh two billion times just to register.


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> I called it. Sasuke one-shotted Hachibi
> 
> Be warned, this whole giveaway process has made the website _fairly_ unstable. You'll have to refresh two billion times just to register.



tell me about it, it was easy to find after refreshing 5 times to even load the website

now it wont load the damn registry page


----------



## E (Sep 5, 2008)

the milf at my that i wanted to bang is leaving today...



but she gave me her e-mail and told me to "keep in touch" so i guess that's something


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

fricking server errors


----------



## E (Sep 5, 2008)

fricking getting ignored


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 5, 2008)

TMS I have a spare key if you want it


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> For Dexter Fans:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



WHAT?....NO WAI!!!

goes to search



E said:


> fricking getting ignored



lol, i was gonna comment, its just that i was busy...now i have to go to the shop again

i actually have a MILF in my life too



Byakuya said:


> TMS I have a spare key if you want it



you sure you can spare it?


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 5, 2008)

Of course I can, already installing my demo.

I shall PM you at once.


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Of course I can, already installing my demo.
> 
> I shall PM you at once.



thank you so much, i really appreciate it.....now all the annoyance of those server errors have disappeared.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 5, 2008)

HOLY SHIT DEXTER SEASON 3 IS COMING OUT SOON


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 5, 2008)

o-o **


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> o-o **



.....


----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> For Dexter Fans:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



WAIT WHAT?

GOOD QUALITY LEAK YEAH?

HO FUCK I AM SO THERE.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 5, 2008)

*cuddles* 

Edit: Now it looks awkward since Tom interrupted D:


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 5, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> SOON?  IT'S HERE!



BUT I THOUGHT IT IS COMING OUT ON THE 28TH OF SEPTEMBER 

THE WHOLE EPISODE IS LEAKED?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2008)

leaks have happened several times with dexter, we got the last 2 eps of s2 leaked early last year :3


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 5, 2008)

good quality?


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 5, 2008)

Goodevening.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





How lovely messages anime seems to be handing out lately 



I bet he was watching Yaoi. I love this series XD


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> Goodevening..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



what series is that?


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 5, 2008)

_Worlds Strongest Disciple Kenichi_, it's a great anime, so don't give me that look nao *slaps*


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> _Worlds Strongest Disciple Kenichi_, it's a great anime, so don't give me that look nao *slaps*



:WTF.....why?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2008)

ah i never really enjoyed kenichi D:


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 5, 2008)

You have to give it a chance, it starts to grow on you after epi 20 

@ medicin: because I like hitting people, that's why!


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> You have to give it a chance, it starts to grow on you after epi 20
> 
> @ medicin: because I like hitting people, that's why!



oh...ok...fair enough....i guess if i started doing the thing i like to random people, i would probably get thrown in jail

if a series has to take 20 episodes to draw you in, it doesnt deserve to be watched


----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2008)

any series that requires me to actually give over 7 hours of my life to for it to start growing on me is a nono xD

I usually can't make it through a 26 ep anime series anyway =p


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 5, 2008)

@ Amma: Seeing I'm quite the anime-addict, I often give series lots of chances to grow on me, afterall, watching anime is one of my biggest hobbies, next to cosplay ofcourse 

@ medicin

I was merely making a point ya dolt, for me, the series became interesting after epi 5 

*bitchslaps you* Don't test me tonight


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

PSN is quite quick today

who did you bitchslap?, me or Tom?


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 5, 2008)

You ofcourse, Amma slaps back too hard


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 5, 2008)

I miss Vault


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> You ofcourse, Amma slaps back too hard



if only you knew how hard i slap....or where

i cant fricking wait for Fringe to start up good and proper....its on the same level as LOST and Dexter


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 5, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> You ofcourse, Amma slaps back too hard



Wut >____<

I caress affectionately! 

--

I think you are the first person on the boards to actually call me Amma xD <3


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 5, 2008)

^ It has a nice ring to it ,D 

I miss vault too, we always used to cyber.



halfhearted said:


> ...


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

bye Grimm..

lol, Amma


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 5, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> oh noes, it's the aliens Niijimas vessle











> lawl hearty *<3*


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> I have holiday socks. Does that count?



does anyone elses socks get stolen by the sock fairy? 

*some randomly go missing and never show up again* 



Cyborg Superman said:


> HOLY SHIT DEXTER SEASON 3 IS COMING OUT SOON



 YAY! *thought I need to catch up on a few episodes of S2!!! 




Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> Goodevening..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








Anime also brings out some home truths!!


----------



## ez (Sep 5, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> For Dexter Fans:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks for the notification!  

just found a link for a huge ass file...

edit

Niijima spotted!


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 5, 2008)

Has anyone seen the Bleach movie (raw) yet?







I love Mayuri 


Is Dexter a good show? /has only seen 1 random episode.  I'm personally hyped for heroes.


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> Is Dexter a good show? /has only seen 1 random episode.  I'm personally hyped for heroes.



Dexter is a good show!! 

I demand you watch it NOW!!


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Sep 5, 2008)

What the? Mayuri playing piano?

Dexter is awesome, you really should watch it, NAO!


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 5, 2008)

Last of the Arrancar said:


> What the? Mayuri playing piano?
> 
> Dexter is awesome, you really should watch it, NAO!



It's his computer 

Do you have any links where I can watch it online?


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

Icy_eagle said:


> It's his computer
> 
> Do you have any links where I can watch it online?



 is usualy good.. has a few different links for each episode.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 5, 2008)

dixie said:


> is usualy good.. has a few different links for each episode.



Thank you! +reps


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Sep 5, 2008)

There's also a thread for Dexter. 


scooterken


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 5, 2008)

Last of the Arrancar said:


> There's also a thread for Dexter.
> 
> 
> scooterken



Cool, have to check that out later, spoilers scare me :?.

Is someone around here any good in making stuff transparent. Wondering if I could get help with my sig


----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2008)

I take it you want someone to make it transparent and aren't just wondering why it isn't right?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2008)

​


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 5, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Awesome, thank you  What program do you use?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 5, 2008)

^You can try GIMP 2, that allows you to do transparencies and the like.

Otherwise I think most people use photoshop


----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2008)

photoshop

i just realised i missed a little bit by the foot, and you don't need to credit it xD


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 5, 2008)

*touches Amma*

Godammit hearty I love you  *elopes once again* *<3 <3*

dixie, your set made me orgasm x3333

On another note, I just accidentaly set my nightclothes on fire


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> *touches Amma*
> 
> Godammit hearty I love you  *elopes once again* *<3 <3*
> 
> ...



are you serious?...or is it a metaphor?


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 5, 2008)

It's me... I'm serious dammit XD

I'm quite clumsy when it comes down to fire and pyromaniacal behavior aka I was watching TV and didn't notice I had put my clothes on.. a candle


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> dixie, your set made me orgasm x3333



why thanks you!! 

*Oh god... no night clothes.. now grimmy has to sleep in the buff!!* 


*Spoiler*: __ 













I saw these and thought of you grimmy


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 5, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> photoshop
> 
> i just realised i missed a little bit by the foot, and you don't need to credit it xD



I kinda need to though, otherwise I'd feel bad, 'cause I'm weird like that. 

Thought you were using photoshop, was just wondering for some alternative programs for myself. Damn time limits for the free trial. I'll try GIMP out though.


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> It's me... I'm serious dammit XD
> 
> I'm quite clumsy when it comes down to fire and pyromaniacal behavior aka I was watching TV and didn't notice I had put my clothes on.. a candle



sorry to hear, must be real annoying


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> sorry to hear, must be real annoying



You'd be annoyed too if your night clothes set on fire!!

*Hmmmmm  *


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 5, 2008)

dixie said:


> why thanks you!!
> 
> *Oh god... no night clothes.. now grimmy has to sleep in the buff!!*
> 
> ...



,D!

Ofcourse I would allready have two of these considering the pervyness that is me  but thank you so much for thinking about me * <3*!

*saves the other one* 

Yeah, you prolly don't need to know this right now, but I'm almost naked and my house smells like burned.. clothes 

@ medicin

Aside from the part I scared the living shite out of my bf, I'm cool XD


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> ,D!
> 
> Ofcourse I would allready have two of these considering the pervyness that is me  but thank you so much for thinking about me * <3*!
> 
> ...



Of course I knew that...  but I posted anyway! 

*which one did you save? *


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 5, 2008)

The one where Ichi breaks his pencil 

On another note, since we are removing clothes and indulge ourselves into slight acts of pervyness 


*Spoiler*: __ 





hm hm hm :3333 




Also, how cute does my bf look with Shirosaki hair 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shirosaki Ichigo (Sep 5, 2008)

She forced me


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> The one where Ichi breaks his pencil
> 
> On another note, since we are removing clothes and indulge ourselves into slight acts of pervyness
> 
> ...



you stole my hair.....this r war

its awesome



Shirosaki Ichigo said:


> She forced me



i'm coming after you....lol


----------



## ez (Sep 5, 2008)

*note to self*

don't open spoiler tags from this convo thread in public places


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 5, 2008)

^ oh ezz, you should know me by now XDDDDDD *there there*



Shirosaki Ichigo said:


> She forced me



I sure did 

*eats some popcorn as she watches yaoi life action between Shirosaki and medicin*


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> The one where Ichi breaks his pencil
> 
> On another note, since we are removing clothes and indulge ourselves into slight acts of pervyness
> 
> ...



oh.. pencil pic 

Oh no.. my eyes!! Bya!! 



Shirosaki Ichigo said:


> She forced me



I don't believe you!

That sweet chocolate loving girl would never do such a thing


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 5, 2008)

^ He's the one who refused to buy me chocolate btw the other day, go get him dixie D:!

get him bad


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 5, 2008)

ezxx said:


> *note to self*
> 
> don't open spoiler tags from this convo thread in public places



You should have learned this a long time ago because of Surreal.


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> ^ He's the one who refused to buy me chocolate btw the other day, go get him dixie D:!
> 
> get him bad



He wouldnt buy you chocolate!!!! :amazed

Then he deserved what he got.. the fiend!!  

*Chases after Ichigo with a broom - "Get back here you non-grimmy-chocolate-buying fiend!!"


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 5, 2008)

I think you scared him away 

I smell.. Kuchikiness.. myes. *sticks out tongue*


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 5, 2008)

Kuchikiness pek


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

where IS Surreal?


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 5, 2008)

oh dixie pek 

This is bad, I might just eat up all the chocolate I have left in my fridge now D:

I think I'm going to have a set made out of the art seeing Soeki seems to like it aswell 

*edit*

I gots to go to bed naw, early day tomorrow  bye bye desu! 

*flies off stealing every last bit of chocolate left in SL* ,D


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't usually appreciate yaoi, but I have to say that's quite hot Grimmy


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

Aww man...

Now I want chocolate! 

* And Grimmy's stolen it all!* :amazed

NIGHT GRIMMY!

*steals some chocolate back whilst grimmy is not looking*


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 5, 2008)

Bye Grimm-kun


----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2008)

I heard the sound of a thousand tortured souls?


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

night Grimm


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 5, 2008)

And Surreal is probably munging or doing some other sort of unsavory thing TMS. Do not be concerned over such a person.


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> And Surreal is probably munging or doing some other sort of unsavory thing TMS. Do not be concerned over such a person.



, idont know what munging is but i'm not gonna ask either


----------



## E (Sep 5, 2008)

there's nothing to fucken do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dixie (Sep 5, 2008)

Good Night convo thread! 

I'm heading off early...


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 5, 2008)

Slow Internet is slow today. 

I saw Bleach movie discussion. It's close now, I know it.


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

E said:


> there's nothing to fucken do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



what is boring you today E


----------



## E (Sep 5, 2008)

never herd of it 

actually i have, but i've never seen it


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

E said:


> never herd of it
> 
> actually i have, but i've never seen it



oh ok, thats a shame, then i cant reallyhelp E...enjoy your music you pirate


----------



## Ippy (Sep 5, 2008)

Fumoffu MU.

New Dexter out.

I must say, season three is shaping up to be at least on par with the first two.

The ending of the first episode dropped a bombshell.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

And thus he was final villain. Good night convo


----------



## Memos (Sep 5, 2008)

Zaru said:


> And thus he was final villain. Good night convo



not quite

i r villian....

how did you get the custom title?


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

I missed a whole day of epic, didn't I


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, today was _riveting._

Unintentional yet badass picture of the day.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 6, 2008)

Good morning convo



Taurus Versant said:


> Oh yeah, today was _riveting._
> 
> Unintentional yet badass picture of the day.



Nice, must say that I liked him better with the whole mask on. Now he's kind of.. just another bishie :/


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 6, 2008)

^ Bishies are great, always 

Goodmorning SL


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

Good Morning Convo Thread!

I am stuck in work at the moment!


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 6, 2008)

Good morning.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 6, 2008)

Database Error  	Database error
The database has encountered a problem.
Please try the following:

    * Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
    * Open the forums.narutofan.com home page, then try to open another page.
    * Click the Back button to try another link.

The forums.narutofan.com forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2008)

the screams of the dying filled the air, 10000 souls torn apart as a mad god raged.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 6, 2008)

First breath born come alive learn to kill
Bloodfest awaits to feed your hunger
Dark side has no rival test your faith in blood
Night hides the hunting packs a feeding frenzy


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 6, 2008)

zzZzZZzzzZzZZzzzZzZZzzzZzZZz


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 6, 2008)

UK is flooding? We're bracing for tropical storm Hanna here. 6 inches of rain D:


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> UK is flooding? We're bracing for tropical storm Hanna here. 6 inches of rain D:



Lol shit 

Don't drown, kikyo


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 6, 2008)

I can swim 
but thanks


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2008)

You ain't gonna swim when the flood catches you and debris blocks your way while a storm is blinding your sight


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 6, 2008)

^ Since when do _you _support Yaoi Zaru


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 6, 2008)

afternoon all


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> ^ Since when do _you _support Yaoi Zaru



Everyone asks that 

I lost a bet. I have to wear this sig for the weekend.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> You ain't gonna swim when the flood catches you and debris blocks your way while a storm is blinding your sight







 I'm gonna diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> UK is flooding? We're bracing for tropical storm Hanna here. 6 inches of rain D:



I thought I might be stuck in work earlier... 

It was really windy and stormy... *it is still windy.. but the sun is shining!*

*grabs boat... don't worry kikyo!! if it floods I'll cross the channel in my little boat and save you!*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> I'm gonna diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Just stay away from the water


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Just stay away from the water



I cant... I'm just a mile or so away from a Lough!! 

*hands Zaru inflatable boat… If all else fails its up to you!*

Pats reassuringly on the back and then runs off!


----------



## E (Sep 6, 2008)

convo thread..


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2008)

dixie said:


> I cant... I'm just a mile or so away from a Lough!!
> 
> *hands Zaru inflatable boat? If all else fails its up to you!*
> 
> Pats reassuringly on the back and then runs off!



Captain Zaru to the rescue.

At least I will never have to worry about floodings here. If my house gets flooded, half of europe is already under water


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 6, 2008)

Dixie! My hero! pek
I'm on the second floor, but there is a pond nearby  Keep that inflatable boat handy!


----------



## E (Sep 6, 2008)

i just herd about this hanna a couple minutes ago




but i'm high up, so i'll be fine


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Morning gais


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm trying to think of a country where it's morning right now and the only ones that come to mind are far, far west of the US 

Where do you live?


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'm trying to think of a country where it's morning right now and the only ones that come to mind are far, far west of the US
> 
> Where do you live?


Far west of the US


----------



## ~L~ (Sep 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I'm trying to think of a country where it's morning right now and the only ones that come to mind are far, far west of the US
> 
> Where do you live?


well it is very very early in the morning for me here, so do i count


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 6, 2008)

It's morning in Hawaii.


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> It's morning in Hawaii.


And Alaska.

And Samoa.

Though I'm only 3 hours off the earliest timezone in the world D:


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 6, 2008)

Lchan


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 6, 2008)

I have family in Hawaii, so it's the only one of real concern to me.  
It's hard to call home. D:


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> I have family in Hawaii, so it's the only one of real concern to me.
> It's hard to call home. D:


Lol, timezones


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 6, 2008)

I hate timezones. D:


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 6, 2008)

I SEE KISAME IS VISITING THE US/UK UNDER THE ALIAS OF HANNA


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 6, 2008)

I hate not being able to ignore timezones like I did in college.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2008)

I like Kiki


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Captain Zaru to the rescue.
> 
> At least I will never have to worry about floodings here. If my house gets flooded, half of europe is already under water



Aye aye  captain!  

well... at least you wont be alone then!! 



Kikyo said:


> Dixie! My hero! pek
> I'm on the second floor, but there is a pond nearby  Keep that inflatable boat handy!



*keeps inflatable boat on stand by...* 

OH GOD!

ITS NOT INFLATED!

*if this all goes down.. you'll be waiting a bit*


*MORNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING SIN!!*


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

> *MORNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIING SIN!!*



Hey Dixie


----------



## Felt (Sep 6, 2008)

I have returned


----------



## Yak (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh hello Hollie, my velvet eye!  pek

I like how you have an avatar from the 'Non'-doujinshi


----------



## Felt (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm actually about to change my avatar


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Hollie


----------



## E (Sep 6, 2008)

lulz set, who wants it? otherwise it's going in the giveaways thread 


*Spoiler*: __ 









edit: o shit, hollie beat me to it


----------



## Yak (Sep 6, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I'm actually about to change my avatar



Aww.

Well, hot choice though


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## E (Sep 6, 2008)

oh, it's raining


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

Its gotten worse here... windy...

I can imagine the road up the mountain will be littered with trees tomorrow morning!


----------



## Felt (Sep 6, 2008)

I am faster than time itself.


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Sunny 100F Day here 

[/ignored by Hollie  ]


----------



## E (Sep 6, 2008)

hollie...


pek


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 6, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I like Kiki



 pek


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 6, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I have returned



*dies from bloodloss*


----------



## E (Sep 6, 2008)

my satellite's signal is getting knocked off


----------



## Felt (Sep 6, 2008)

Sin 

sorry i missed your post


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## E (Sep 6, 2008)

caturday!


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

Sin said:


> Sunny 100F Day here
> 
> [/ignored by Hollie  ]



I wanna go where the good weather is! 

*though... I am totally roasting now because I left the heater on!*

Hollie - I likes your new ava!!


----------



## Yak (Sep 6, 2008)

Those are some nice pussies


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

Yak said:


> Those are some nice pussies



I knew someone was bound to say that!!


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 6, 2008)

It's far too warm and humid here. I have the ac on Dixie
I'm glad you approve Bovine Overlord.


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> It's far too warm and humid here. I have the ac on Dixie
> I'm glad you approve Bovine Overlord.



I put my fan on... thats about all I have... *It was cold when I put the heater on!  *


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

dixie said:


> I wanna go where the good weather is!
> 
> *though... I am totally roasting now because I left the heater on!*
> 
> Hollie - I likes your new ava!!


It rains very rarely here.

Though when it does, it gets dangerous, because people aren't used to driving under bad weather, so we get a ton of accidents D:


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

Sin said:


> It rains very rarely here.
> 
> Though when it does, it gets dangerous, because people aren't used to driving under bad weather, so we get a ton of accidents D:




You can have some of our rain! We get lots.. and people still can't drive in it!  

agh.. I have just noticed a big bruise on my arm and can't remember where I got it from! 

*And I defniatly wasn't drinking tonight!!*


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Sep 6, 2008)

E said:


> lulz set, who wants it? otherwise it's going in the giveaways thread
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's hot!!!


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 6, 2008)

oh look, water if falling from the sky! I can no longer drive! 

happens here too. First snow is the worst. D:


----------



## Felt (Sep 6, 2008)

This thread is the one thing keeping me from reseting my posts, since I could never leave you guys


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> oh look, water if falling from the sky! I can no longer drive!
> 
> happens here too. First snow is the worst. D:


It's mainly people who underestimate how slippery rain makes things and don't brake early enough.


----------



## E (Sep 6, 2008)

Neliel said:


> This thread is the one thing keeping me from reseting my posts, since I could never leave you guys



oh you pek


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> oh look, water if falling from the sky! I can no longer drive!
> 
> happens here too. First snow is the worst. D:



I remember the last time it snowed here... last year...

Now.. putting it in mind... I have to drive over a mountain to get to work!

*I was the only one who made it in that day!*


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 6, 2008)

Sin said:


> It's mainly people who underestimate how slippery rain makes things and don't brake early enough.


exactly 

We love you too Hollie pek


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Neliel said:


> This thread is the one thing keeping me from reseting my posts, since I could never leave you guys




Hollie <33


----------



## Yak (Sep 6, 2008)

One good reason to read Claymore:


*Spoiler*: __ 








God, I could tap that ass 24/7.


----------



## ez (Sep 6, 2008)

take a look at this, yan.


----------



## Felt (Sep 6, 2008)

lol wtf


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 6, 2008)

Yak said:


> One good reason to read Claymore:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Two (slightly censored due to being outside of the BH) reasons why it _seems_ like you should read Omae ga Sekai o Kowashitai:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Unfortunately, the best parts are the covers, and the rest pretty much fails to meet expectations ;_;


----------



## Felt (Sep 6, 2008)

I once spend ages looking for that manga, and yes it was dull :<


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 6, 2008)

Neliel said:


> I once spend ages looking for that manga, and yes it was dull :<



I totally agree DX

And, it was completely lacking in the level of beautiful women-lovin' promised by most of the incredible-looking cover arts.

EDIT: Ouch. Apparently, after reading it, I rated it a 4 on baka-updates. Low score is low.


----------



## ez (Sep 6, 2008)

your hisoka set...it's amazing 



> lol wtf



it's supposed to be a horror manga, but it's actually funny instead.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 6, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Two (slightly censored due to being outside of the BH) reasons why it _seems_ like you should read Omae ga Sekai o Kowashitai:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



claymore has sexier covers :/

well, not really ^^"




ezxx said:


> it's supposed to be a horror manga, but it's actually funny instead.



Kiseiju lol .


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

piccun said:


> Kiseiju lol .



That made me smile for some reason!


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 6, 2008)

ezxx said:


> your hisoka set...it's amazing



Thank you! :3

I wanted to do that murderous yet lovably flamboyant clown justice, if I was going to use him in a sig 

EDIT: I just saw that you read _What a Wonderful World_, Ezana. What did you think of it?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2008)

show me some sleeves megan <3


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 6, 2008)

Who needs sleeves, Tom, when you have horrifying crack pics? <3




*Spoiler*: _I suppose, he has sleeves in this one_


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2008)

that's the stuff, I'll sleep well tonight!


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Who needs sleeves, Tom, when you have horrifying crack pics? <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh lord... it's quite.... but I can't look away!:amazed

*I should read more manga!*


----------



## ez (Sep 6, 2008)

> Kiseiju lol .



Indeed. Second chapter was even more ridiculous than the first. 



halfhearted said:


> Thank you! :3
> 
> I wanted to do that murderous, sociopathic, lovably flamboyant clown justice, if I was going to use him in a sig
> 
> EDIT: I just saw that you read _What a Wonderful World_, Ezana. What did you think of it?



Here's a tough question: who's your favorite clown as of now, The Joker or Hisoka? 

---

I loved it from start to finish, although i'm pretty sure i read it way too fast. I think i may have missed some details. I'm probably going to have to read it again. It reminded me a lot of Nejihara Holograph in its storytelling. I didn't even realize they were by the same mangaka until i checked who the author was.

The seamless translations between stories quite a bit were pretty special, imo. The mangaka seems capable of connecting each story very nicely, even though each of them are setup a bit differently (at least, to my crappy recollection). I liked how each of the stories had a common underlying theme, one i could identify with on some level. 

The characters themsleves were very well constructed, in particular i liked the students and the boy who tried to fly (because i want to fly too, perhaps?). I thought the story with the thief was pretty creative, though. That's probably the most memorable story to me.

What're your thoughts? and i forget, did you mention this series to me?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2008)

*sits back with a cup of tea and the first ep of the dexter season


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

which season mori?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2008)

the new one.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 6, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> that's the stuff, I'll sleep well tonight!



You and me both 

Few things are more delicious than manly men dressed up as cheap drag queens. Or, maybe it's just that Hisoka's actual expressions in the series seem like they'd fit perfectly on one sometimes XD



dixie said:


> oh lord... it's quite.... but I can't look away!:amazed



The nonconsensual eye-sex is its chief appeal, in my opinion 



ezxx said:


> Here's a tough question: who's your favorite clown as of now, The Joker or Hisoka?






*Spoiler*: _Answer #1_ 




I don't think I can truly pick between them. In spite of the obvious similarities at times, their motivations and ways of seeing the world are so vastly different that I can't really choose between them in the way one usually picks from betwixt two similar objects. Because, beyond the surface, they aren't terribly similar for me or in my reactions to them.

Hisoka's character seems to  be all about passion, self-centered arrogant masturbation (in the sense of self gratification, not necessarily meant to be truly sexual), destruction for the sake of pleasure, and delight in killing as opposed to death. The boy who always wants a shiny new toy to play with, but who will toss it aside for another the second that it breaks.

With the Joker, he is similarly passionate, but he leans more towards the idea of killing to cause death moreso than killing out of the pleasure he gets from said kill. He wants to revel in the chaotic aftermath rather than escaping from any consequences that his actions might have. He's the boy who breaks all of the toys in the toybox and forces everyone else to play with them at gunpoint. 

They resound with different parts of my personality, even if they bridge with their violence and claims of clownhood. 





*Spoiler*: _Answer #2_ 





But, if I had to choose...



...for various reasons ^^






> I loved it from start to finish, although i'm pretty sure i read it way too fast.


I'd hoped you would, as I feel the same way. Me being a gigantic Asano Inio fan though, that probably doesn't come as a surprise to you :3 

And, I'm not sure if I'm the one who recced it to you or not. It's one of the most highly rated mangas on my update list, so I might have. The story with the thief was also the one that I found to be the most memorable, as well. Also, I loved the panel setup of each story. Like most of Inio's works, there was a great use of spacing to create a feel of forward movement throughout the story, similar to how one might frame scenes from a film.


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

damn!!  

I need to catch up on the end of season two before I start that!! 


Now I want tea damn it! 

*goes off in search of warm beverage*



halfhearted said:


> The nonconsensual eye-sex is its chief appeal, in my opinion



Indeed 



halfhearted said:


> ...for various reasons ^^



Why.. hello!  *saves pic*


----------



## Memos (Sep 6, 2008)

Dexter Season 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



the new Dexter was pretty good, not the best though, but its more of a set up to the rest of the season, which seems like its going to deal with more complex issues than before.


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

damn!

Why can't I resist hitting spoiler tags!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2008)

I see I need to defend some Claymore in here 

I like Claymore.


----------



## Memos (Sep 6, 2008)

dixie said:


> damn!
> 
> Why can't I resist hitting spoiler tags!!



lol, you're lucky there werent actually any spoilers



Taurus Versant said:


> I see I need to defend some Claymore in here
> 
> I like Claymore.



i like Claymore too


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I see I need to defend some Claymore in here
> 
> I like Claymore.



I don't mind Claymore  



The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, you're lucky there werent actually any spoilers



I see... I click... I CANT HELP IT


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2008)

I click on Spoiler tags so often by impulse. It's risker in some sections a lot more than this one.


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Claymore sucks


----------



## Memos (Sep 6, 2008)

Sin said:


> Claymore sucks



you suck


*Spoiler*: __ 



but not really




FOR DIXIE AND TV:


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## piccun? (Sep 6, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> I see I need to defend some Claymore in here
> 
> I like Claymore.




you convinced me 




Sin said:


> Claymore sucks


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> you suck
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Don't pick on sin!!*  

*you are lucky you had a spoiler tag there  *


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Guys, why don't you go check the "Who has posted?" list in the Claymore thread


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2008)

Sin said:


> Claymore sucks



Sin's only in it for Raki.

And Memos, screw you and your spoiler tags


----------



## Memos (Sep 6, 2008)

piccun said:


> you convinced me



i cant actually tell what that picture is



dixie said:


> *Don't pick on sin!!*
> 
> *you are lucky you had a spoiler tag there  *



quiet you



Taurus Versant said:


> Sin's only in it for Raki.
> 
> And Memos, screw you and your spoiler tags




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2008)

It's Sanji by the looks of it. He's all fired up cause someone was perving on Nami


----------



## Memos (Sep 6, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> It's Sanji by the looks of it. He's all fired up cause someone was perving on Nami



lol

anyhoo, goodnight everyone


----------



## piccun? (Sep 6, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i cant actually tell what that picture is












Taurus Versant said:


> It's Sanji by the looks of it. He's all fired up cause someone was perving on Nami





it's sanji, but the reason is not the one you listed.


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

What do you say guys, 2k by the end of the night?


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 6, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> anyhoo, goodnight everyone





Sweet dreams <3


----------



## piccun? (Sep 6, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol
> 
> anyhoo, goodnight everyone







goodnite


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> quiet you



 ..... drugs memos... watches as he drops to the floor...

*side steps away! *

NIIIGHT!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2008)

Morning, Megan


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 6, 2008)

Evenin', Taurus <3

And, I like _Claymore_, as well. I'm not a diehard or devout fan of the series. But, it's pleasurable enough. 

This isn't all that critical a statement from me either, if one takes into account that manga which have any kind of medieval-esque bend tend to lack a lot of appeal for me. For some reason, I have a hard time keeping interested in series built into such a classical framework. I think, most of the blame rests on the fact that I've read so much fantasy in actual literature (although, even at the start, I tried to stay away from anything particularly traditional, regarding fantasy themes) that I've overdosed to the point of finding it bland unless given some especial reason not to.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, not everyone can be a fan. I am though 

Gonna work on a new chapter today. Putting together a plot structure so I know where I'm going, as I need to figure out what to do to bridge the gaps between here and awesome.


----------



## ez (Sep 6, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> *Spoiler*: _Answer #1_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't blame you for being unable to choose, and i can understand why you'd ultimate choose who you did in spoiler #2 the fact that their conveyed through different mediums makes it harder for me to choose as well. i think i'd pick Hisoka in the end, if it came down to that, in the event you were curious as to what my choice would be.

hisoka looks pretty cool there, saving. 



> I'd hoped you would, as I feel the same way. Me being a gigantic Asano Inio fan though, that probably doesn't come as a surprise to you :3
> 
> And, I'm not sure if I'm the one who recced it to you or not. It's one of the most highly rated mangas on my update list, so I might have. The story with the thief was also the one that I found to be the most memorable, as well. Also, I loved the panel setup of each story. Like most of Inio's works, there was a great use of spacing to create a feel of forward movement throughout the story, similar to how one might frame scenes from a film.


yeah, it's not a big surprise in the least. I have to read a few more of his works. You probably didn't rec it since i don't recall talking to you on msn about it, while do for Nijigahara Holograph (i think i misspelled it earlier).


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 6, 2008)

NAUGHTY picture discussion thread! #5 revolution lies in your penis!

Do your work, Megan.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2008)

Brats in the Society TV? Get em


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Noobies.


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 6, 2008)

itachiuchiha0123


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

Lastier said:


> Link removed


I saw 

Frost's posts in that thread are hilarious too. He was wrong 

Also, 108F outside D:


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2008)

Link removed

There's two of them


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

Sin said:


> I saw
> 
> Frost's posts in that thread are hilarious too. He was wrong
> 
> Also, 108F outside D:



It’s 8 degrees Celsius here!  

*get's catapult out and zooms over some ice to Sin!*

It is only gona get colder from now on! 

plus... i should open links like that... I want the seconds i wasted scamming through that thread back!


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

42C here 

34C higher D:


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2008)

How'd you get your post deleted as well, Lastier?


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 6, 2008)

No idea, I didn't even quote the post.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2008)

Mod rampages on spoilers in the TV sections are hilarious.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 6, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> How'd you get your post deleted as well, Lastier?





Lastier said:


> No idea, I didn't even quote the post.



but you put a smile, so it seemed like you approved of it.


----------



## Sin (Sep 6, 2008)

It's probably because your post ended up kind of random after the spoilers were deleted.


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

piccun... where did your other ava go!

I miss it!


----------



## piccun? (Sep 6, 2008)

what other ava? I've changed a couple recently


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2008)

Piccun is a strange and unfathomable being.


----------



## E (Sep 6, 2008)

i had an awesome lillinette set that piccun would go insane for

it was next on my list, rite after that epic pokemon sig that i was gonna wear

but then shit-eating nazi's sigbanned me again! 


hello piccun :3

sup TV


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

the scary clown like one piccun!


----------



## piccun? (Sep 6, 2008)

hey E :3








you probably were using the same sig you were already banned for :3
are you ava banned too? :3





dixie said:


> the scary clown like one piccun!



ah! this one then ! 





no seriously, i've had 2 scary clowns recently lol


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

piccun said:


> ah! this one then !
> 
> 
> 
> no seriously, i've had 2 scary clowns recently lol



he he.... i think it was the one that looked like it had a party hat on... but no flesh on its face!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2008)

E, post the Lilinette set here anyway.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 6, 2008)

I think I could recycle those for other purposes :v


----------



## dixie (Sep 6, 2008)

yay!

there it is!!

*dances round the room*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2008)

Good night convo thread.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2008)

Freaking database errors.

Got the next chapter for The Unbroken Chain online. Read at your leisure.


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

morning everyone

i had a succession of weird dreams again



halfhearted said:


> Sweet dreams <3



you make my world go round megan



piccun said:


> goodnite



why the sad face?



dixie said:


> ..... drugs memos... watches as he drops to the floor...
> 
> *side steps away! *
> 
> NIIIGHT!



....i'll get you...i..'ll...get.....y..zzz zzz zzz



E said:


> i had an awesome lillinette set that piccun would go insane for
> 
> it was next on my list, rite after that epic pokemon sig that i was gonna wear
> 
> ...



and once again i was right, how long did it take this time E?, less than a week?, that must be something like a record


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 7, 2008)

He never did post that Lilinette set.


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> He never did post that Lilinette set.



lol, he is a tease


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

TMS, do you watch CG?


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> TMS, do you watch CG?



morning Sin

no, not yet.


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> morning Sin
> 
> no, not yet.


Morning TMS (it's actually 3 AM, so I guess that applies)


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> Morning TMS (it's actually 3 AM, so I guess that applies)



lol, America?


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

People need to stop trying to guess where I'm from D:


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

I know


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Good morning people.


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Funniest episode of CG to date btw Tom 

I'm sure you'll enjoy it.

@Zaru: Morning there.


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

Morning my lovelies


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Morning my lovelies


Hollie pek


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 7, 2008)

Morning Neliel 

*has decided to start calling you Neliel instead of Hollie now*

I like Neliel


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

Either is fine 

Hey Sin, are you planning on getting a CG gif set? :I


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

> Funniest episode of CG to date btw Tom
> 
> I'm sure you'll enjoy it.



you mean it's got even worse than the last 2?


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Neliel said:


> Either is fine
> 
> Hey Sin, are you planning on getting a CG gif set? :I


No ma'am.

I've also instructed the other gif makers to wait till subs are out. Started that last week.

I'm only doing SE sets now for myself.


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> you mean it's got even worse than the last 2?


Quite so


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

it's like watching a train crash xD

I'm only watching because I've wasted like a whole day of my life watching it so far as it is xD

that and I want to know where Zaru is coming from in his reviews =p


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> it's like watching a train crash xD
> 
> I'm only watching because I've wasted like a whole day of my life watching it so far as it is xD
> 
> that and I want to know where Zaru is coming from in his reviews =p


Lol.

Go look at the pics on RC to get a feel of the level of crazy if you want.

I'm not sure if subs will explain things more, but from the RAW, it looks pretty random.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

lol i don't wanna look at no pics, i'll just wait for a sub to be out


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 7, 2008)

Random thought:

Wasn't it announced that 2008 would be the year of Sasuke, Kakashi and Sakura?

Nine months down already


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Random thought:
> 
> Wasn't it announced that 2008 would be the year of Sasuke, Kakashi and Sakura?
> 
> Nine months down already


11 months of Sasuke, 2 chapters for Kakashi/Sakura each


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Random thought:
> 
> Wasn't it announced that 2008 would be the year of Sasuke, Kakashi and Sakura?
> 
> Nine months down already



who the hell are Kakashi and Sakura?....now if you dont mind i'm gonna read about how the Sauce is gonna PWN a noob this week



Sin said:


> 11 months of Sasuke, 2 chapters for Kakashi/Sakura each



, if they're lucky


----------



## Binary (Sep 7, 2008)

Lying kishi is Lying.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 7, 2008)

I might stream DDR, but one of my friends has dial up, so I'll probably DDL for his sake.

But it's 700mb, so I won't be getting it till next weekend anyway.

Morning, Chris. How's the moving efforts coming along?


----------



## Kri (Sep 7, 2008)

Very slowly. But! The hardest parts are through, methinks. From here on it's mostly downhill.

How are you doing TV?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 7, 2008)

Good, good. It's getting late, so I'm thinking about sleep. Got school again tomorrow.

But only three weeks left till graduation. 

Yeah, sleep. Night all.


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

hey chris, how are you?

and does anyone know where i can stream the second Bleach movie?


----------



## Icy_eagle (Sep 7, 2008)

Good morning

Here's a DDL link if anyone wants
Link removed


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

I was like

BLEACH MOVIE!!!

then I was like

bleach movie...

then I was like

lol.

then I went to read.


----------



## Binary (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you kindly Ladies and Gentlemen.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

Cybie        >:3


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Hello





so i'm watching the Bleach movie and Ichigo turns up...WTH...i thought Hitsugaya was taking this alone....


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 7, 2008)

Hollie, TMS 

Ah is this the bleach movie where hitsugaya is sentenced and we have to pretend we care?


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Cyborg Superman said:


> Hollie, TMS
> 
> Ah is this the bleach movie where hitsugaya is sentenced and we have to pretend we care?



lol, its the one where he thinks he can take it alone....this is the movie that spawned a whole church on one stupid line

i'm watching it and so far, i have to admit this guy has to fricking charisma or importance about him.....and he is a terrible actor....i know thats weird coz he isnt real but thats how much he sucks:rofl

EDIT: this movie just became auto-fail...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shunsui got owned........thats just not gonna happen


----------



## Yak (Sep 7, 2008)

What's all this commotion about the 2nd Bleach movie?  Does Kenpachi at least do something awesome in it? 

Also, I need help to decide on my next set  I really wanted to do a colouring of Findor's release but then again there is Hotness Yuma from Claymore, I totally can't decide!


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

I've not watched any of the bleach anime


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Yak said:


> What's all this commotion about the 2nd Bleach movie?  Does Kenpachi at least do something awesome in it?
> 
> Also, I need help to decide on my next set  I really wanted to do a colouring of Findor's release but then again there is Hotness Yuma from Claymore, I totally can't decide!



Findor is fail, i dont know who Yuma is but go for that one.


----------



## Yak (Sep 7, 2008)

But I _like_ Findor's release even if he's fodder 

But Yuma has the finer ass


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Yak said:


> But I _like_ Findor's release even if he's fodder
> 
> But Yuma has the finer ass



go for the ass....always go for the ass

(that sounded so wrong)


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

My profile has almost 1000 views


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2008)

> What's all this commotion about the 2nd Bleach movie?  Does Kenpachi at least do something awesome in it?


Yes. He does something awesome and flat out hilarious. I'm posting SSs in the OBD of one of the things he does, since EM asked for feats.


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Neliel said:


> My profile has almost 1000 views



1000 exactly


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

I have 1000 stalkers? :I


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 7, 2008)

Your ava is beautifull as always Hollie *<3*

I'm about to post piccies btw SL peoples


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

good movie overall, but i cant get over the feeling that it would have been a lot better if it had been about Mayuri instead of Hitsugaya


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 7, 2008)

Blargh, Bleach Movie, I'm not watching it, unless it has arrancars in it


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 7, 2008)

How's the afternoon going guys? 

I don't really care about the new movie, too much Hitsugaya is just plain unhealthy. But does Ichigo look hot in it? If so, I might be tempted to watch it


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Grimmjow Jeagerjaques said:


> Blargh, Bleach Movie, I'm not watching it, unless it has arrancars in it



ermm....i think it might have arrancers in it....the movie messes up so much with the facts that its just....



della said:


> How's the afternoon going guys?
> 
> I don't really care about the new movie, too much Hitsugaya is just plain unhealthy. But does Ichigo look hot in it? If so, I might be tempted to watch it



Ichigo looks like he has indigestion issues all the way through.


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> Ichigo looks like he has indigestion issues all the way through.



Then he looks more or less like Hitsugaya?


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

della said:


> Then he looks more or less like Hitsugaya?


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

della said:


> Then he looks more or less like Hitsugaya?



i c wat u did thar

seriously though Hitsugaya may as well not have been in this film
Kenpachi, Mayuri, Byakuya and Shunsui carried this film


----------



## Dellyshess (Sep 7, 2008)

omfg, he's giving Ikkaku a stroke. That is some seriously unfortunate picture


----------



## The Scenester (Sep 7, 2008)

lawl, seen that pic too many times allready, still funny though 

This convo be too slow for me *flies off*


----------



## E (Sep 7, 2008)

hey grimmy, i'm about to rep you...lemme know if i'm shooting blanks or not

edit: i see you flew off 

hollie?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello all pek


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

E said:


> hey grimmy, i'm about to rep you...lemme know if i'm shooting blanks or not
> 
> edit: i see you flew off
> 
> hollie?



lol, you always shoot blanks E...and you wonder why girls wont talk to you



Soekihime said:


> Hello all pek


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

E? 

TMS has a naruto set


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Neliel said:


> E?
> 
> TMS has a naruto set



its not Naruto...its Temari...


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

The best character


----------



## E (Sep 7, 2008)

i liek konan better 


(repped you hollie...is it green? )


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

yes


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Neliel said:


> The best character



glad you like it



E said:


> i liek konan better
> 
> 
> (repped you hollie...is it green? )



thats coz you're a flaming tranny E


----------



## E (Sep 7, 2008)

i'm about ten seconds close to negging you TMS


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

E said:


> i'm about ten seconds close to negging you TMS



lol, go ahead..LETS SEE IF ITS RED!!!


----------



## E (Sep 7, 2008)

.


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

E said:


> .



, you actually did it.....you damn tranny


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


>



.....?


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> .....?



......


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Hai guys


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

Hai Sin


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hai guys



moshi moshi Sin-kun


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> ......







Sin said:


> Hai guys



Hey Sinnie pek


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

What are you guys up to?


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

also, just coz it was so cutepek


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Is this now a cat pic thread?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> What are you guys up to?



Nothing much. Just getting ready so I can go show my parents my new apartment. pek



The Medicine Seller said:


> also, just coz it was so cutepek



Adorable. 

Because this was so cute


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Nothing much. Just getting ready so I can go show my parents my new apartment. pek
> 
> Adorable.
> 
> Because this was so cute



hope it doesnt pour down again like last time

i'm not even sure if this cat is real, when i saw it i literally shouted OH MY GOD!!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

TMS you eat cats?


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> TMS you eat cats?



lol, wut?, why do you say that?

EDIT: i just got it, the burrito cat


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

*ish afraid of TMS now*


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> *ish afraid of TMS now*



is you a cat, or is you have cat-ish qualities?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> hope it doesnt pour down again like last time
> 
> i'm not even sure if this cat is real, when i saw it i literally shouted OH MY GOD!!!



It's a beautiful bright sunny day, perfect for being outside. 


That's a funky looking cat, it doesn't look real at all. :sweat


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

stop with the cats :I


----------



## dixie (Sep 7, 2008)

All these cats are freaking me out with their BIG eyes!!


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> It's a beautiful bright sunny day, perfect for being outside.
> 
> That's a funky looking cat, it doesn't look real at all. :sweat



that cat has a shadow so it must be real....no wait thats Vampires



there seem to be a lot of cat haters....this is for all of you:


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2008)

my favorite kind of cat


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 7, 2008)

Ezana


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

I keep thinking I clicked the wrong thread when I see all the cats


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

Ligers are allowed though :3


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

My favorite cat:


----------



## dixie (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> I keep thinking I clicked the wrong thread when I see all the cats



Can I hide behind you! 

The cats man!!! 

They are all staring... with their... EYES!! 

*and I don't hate cats... there are just toooo many here!*


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

the SL convo thread is now a shallow mockery of its former self D:

ez, i want to say blaster knuckle?


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Tom, did you see CG 22?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

ichitenshou or whatever their name is, they annoy me no end xD


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

they were one of the reasons I changed my name from Kallen to Hollie


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> ichitenshou or whatever their name is, they annoy me no end xD




Yeah, guessed as much 

Oh well, at least it's a tiny spoiler.

Better than what I would have had


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

xD yeah, it more annoys me the fact that they are just generally an idiot =p


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey I love pussy!


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> xD yeah, it more annoys me the fact that they are just generally an idiot =p


Do come to talk about it when you watch the ep, I can't wait for your reaction


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2008)

> ez, i want to say blaster knuckle?


right you are

---

latest geass episode is a travesty and a damn shame

i've given up on the show. it's got loads of unintentional humor almost equaling that of diamond dust rebellion's.


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Ezana



last cat for now, i'm off for a bit





Sin said:


> My favorite cat:



the actus crappius...a rare breed these days indeed



dixie said:


> Can I hide behind you!
> 
> The cats man!!!
> 
> ...



they are staring with their eyes?....as opposed to?



Cyborg Superman said:


> Hey I love pussy!



dont we all


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 7, 2008)

I really want to see DDR now, for the lulz, because of you Ezana. xD

Goodbye TMS. *waves*

I should also leave too, I have an appointment with my new apartment.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> the SL convo thread is now a shallow mockery of its former self D:





But, seriously, ugh with the cat pics DX

*is not a cat person, generally speaking*


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

everytime someones says DDR I just think Dance Dance Revolution >___<

and I don't even play games .__.


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

ezxx said:


> right you are
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


I feel bad for the director/writer who had to scrap his original for this shit D:


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see how many people still rate the episode as a 10 lol ><

last weeks thread was no end of funny ¬__¬


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I can't wait to see how many people still rate the episode as a 10 lol ><
> 
> last weeks thread was no end of funny ¬__¬


A ton of people (myself included) are mockingly rating it a 10.

Simply because Sunrise trolled 90% of the fandom.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Meg 

Where did you find such awesome hisoka fanart? Do you have some other HxH fanart as well?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

zaru your sig ahahahaahahhahahaa


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> zaru your sig ahahahaahahhahahaa



I LOST A BET OKAY? >_>


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

it suits you =p

you need a matching avatar though


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

I wish I had the willpower to pick up One Piece.

But D: Almost 600 chapters.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

I already have a "matching" avatar, and that's why I don't change it. I'll change the sig back in 2.5 hours


----------



## dixie (Sep 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I already have a "matching" avatar, and that's why I don't change it. I'll change the sig back in 2.5 hours



what was the bet?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> I wish I had the willpower to pick up One Piece.
> 
> But D: Almost 600 chapters.



just man up and read ya weakling D:


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

dixie said:


> what was the bet?



Whether a member could reach a certain postcount by friday night or not.

I already got two negs for the sig


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> just man up and read ya weakling D:


600 Tom 

600.

You bullied me into Berserk, that should be good enough  (Which is awesome, btw)


----------



## dixie (Sep 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Whether a member could reach a certain postcount by friday night or not.
> 
> I already got two negs for the sig



LMAO! 

At least you kept your end of the bet! 

oh silly people negging you!!


----------



## Kri (Sep 7, 2008)

It's wonderful Zaru


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 7, 2008)

Added a poll 

------------------------------



Zaru said:


> Meg


Andy 



> Where did you find such awesome hisoka fanart?



Japanese fanartist sites.



> Do you have some other HxH fanart as well?



Yep :3 Any particular character that you're interested in? The fandom doesn't have much in spite of its length, but I have a little of everything.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> 600 Tom
> 
> 600.
> 
> You bullied me into Berserk, that should be good enough  (Which is awesome, btw)



mada mada dane.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> mada mada dane.



Ryoma kun


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> mada mada dane.


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

The funny thing is lots of people tell me I probably do have OCD


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Yep :3 Any particular character that you're interested in? The fandom doesn't have much in spite of its length, but I have a little of everything.



Might I abuse you as a fanart database in that case? I really am in search of decent fanart for HxH and pretty much anything is fine as long as it's drawn well/looks nice. The little I could find is neferupitou porn 

Much appreciated


----------



## Yak (Sep 7, 2008)

Lol Zaru. If I lose my bet I will end up with something similar.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> The little I could find is neferupitou porn



I read that far too carelessly and thought you'd set Netero for a minute there .__.


----------



## Yak (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> I read that far too carelessly and thought you'd set Netero for a minute there .__.



GAH


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Yak said:


> Lol Zaru. If I lose my bet I will end up with something similar.


What's the bet about? 


Ammanas said:


> I read that far too carelessly and thought you'd set Netero for a minute there .__.


Oh dear god ._.

At least there's SOME awesome HxH fanart 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 7, 2008)

Lol Feitan looking happy as usual


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

nice zaru!

machi looks hot ><


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> I really want to see DDR now, for the lulz, because of you Ezana. xD
> 
> Goodbye TMS. *waves*
> 
> I should also leave too, I have an appointment with my new apartment.



I thought you meant dance dance revolution for a second >< i had flashbacks and remembered kids who used to spend hours dancing on them 

if you're looking for lulz you won't be disappointed. it's one big piece of fanservice.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> nice zaru!
> 
> machi looks hot ><




*Spoiler*: _Hot machi is hot_


----------



## Yak (Sep 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What's the bet about?



About whether or not a manga character wins his next tournament round lol.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Yak said:


> About whether or not a manga character wins his next tournament round lol.



Tournament? As in, an actual tournament in the manga? HnI?


----------



## dixie (Sep 7, 2008)

Is this bet with you yak?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> *Spoiler*: _Hot machi is hot_



zaru you always deliver <3


----------



## Yak (Sep 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Tournament? As in, an actual tournament in the manga? HnI?



No, but its a martial arts manga, too. Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru.

@dixie: Yes, the bet is with me. I said the character in question wins his next fight, Segan (a fellow OBDer) said he won't. The loser has to wear a set of the winner's choice for a whole week.


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

11k seeds on Diamond Dust Rebellion.

Wow.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 7, 2008)

Yak said:


> What's all this commotion about the 2nd Bleach movie?  Does Kenpachi at least do something awesome in it?
> 
> Also, I need help to decide on my next set  I really wanted to do a colouring of Findor's release but then again there is Hotness Yuma from Claymore, I totally can't decide!



Go for Findor, cause as soon as the Claymore HQ is out, I'm gonna colour myself a Yuma set.


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

hey guys, whats loff?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Slang for love


----------



## Yak (Sep 7, 2008)

Taurus Versant said:


> Go for Findor, cause as soon as the Claymore HQ is out, I'm gonna colour myself a Yuma set.



You will be too late harhar. 



@memos: Hassleloff


----------



## Rivayir (Sep 7, 2008)

I have to show off my sexy new ava.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh look it's szayel cosplay


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> hey guys, whats loff?



Ask Canute


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Did you watch Tom?


----------



## dixie (Sep 7, 2008)

Yak said:


> You will be too late harhar.
> 
> 
> 
> @memos: Hassleloff





A fried of mine got his pic taken wit the Hoff once...  true story!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

450Kb/s + on DDR.

IT'S A MIRACLE.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> Did you watch Tom?



no of course not, there's tennis on, I'll watch later.


----------



## Yak (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> Ask Canute



BABY DON'T HURT ME 
NO MORE


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

...so no one's gonna tell me?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

it was answered for you...


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Might I abuse you as a fanart database in that case? I really am in search of decent fanart for HxH and pretty much anything is fine as long as it's drawn well/looks nice. The little I could find is neferupitou porn
> 
> Much appreciated


No problem :3

And, there actually is a high incidence of neferupitou porn-makers in this fandom >_>

Here's some:
*Spoiler*: __ 



























I'll upload one of my HxH folders to Photobucket for you. Although, to be honest, there's a handful of really good arts I probably won't give out until I use them in future sets. In other words, there'll be less Hisoka in them than one might think.


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2008)

this sunday has been exceedingly boring

edit...

that's a lot of good fanart. :>


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot pek


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> it was answered for you...



really?,lol, i couldnt tell it apart from the jokes


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh shi-

DDR must have sped up.

I didn't look at it for a sec and all of a sudden I was done o_O


----------



## dixie (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> really?,lol, i couldnt tell it apart from the jokes



I could say something really mean... (you get the drill!  )


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

I just realized you can search for images on photobucket. Fuck


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

dixie said:


> I could say something really mean... (you get the drill!  )



you mean like how people cant tell you apart from......

OMG, i was all set out to say something and when my hand came to type that last word something inside me stopped me from typing, i came pretty close to the line


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 7, 2008)

ezxx said:


> that's a lot of good fanart. :>



If only all of the artists were that good! D:



Zaru said:


> Thanks a lot


No problem ^^

Here's  that I just made and which has a little over half of my HxH art uploaded into it, ranging from above average to excellent. And, I didn't put most of the more...bizarre crack pics in there-


*Spoiler*: _Like these_ 









-so, if you are wondering why there isn't much in the way of awkward art, then that's the reason. 

More samples:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Felt (Sep 7, 2008)

Someone needs to show Slips these


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

hey Megan, could you do me a favour?

i was wondering if you could find me some Gaara fan-arts please.


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 7, 2008)

hai 


first time posting in an SL convo thread


----------



## dixie (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> hey Megan, could you do me a favour?
> 
> i was wondering if you could find me some Gaara fan-arts please.



because of Gaara I am resisting the urge to respond to your previous statement!


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey Riku!

wow, you guys posted a lot when I was off. 

I was actually watching DDR raw last night, like maybe 20 minutes before the sub got released.  But it was enjoyable, very fan service, but better than the current filler arc.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

how can you not like the filler arc!

amagai is the new aizen

or so I hear

I've not actually watched any of it ><


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Are there ANY filler episodes worth watching right now? I haven't touched bleach since the IvsG fight


----------



## E (Sep 7, 2008)

lol.amagai


i called it rite from the beginning


the only way to get rid of a filler is by making it a villain


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2008)

since when is filler worth watching?


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

dixie said:


> because of Gaara I am resisting the urge to respond to your previous statement!



why is that?, you like Gaara?



E said:


> lol.amagai
> 
> 
> i called it rite from the beginning
> ...



lol, i called the same thing, i predicted he was going to be the villian from the beginning


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Bleach filler is horrendous D:

I heard it's ending tho.


----------



## E (Sep 7, 2008)

191 


mehh, i got into it


better than the shitfest that was naruto shitpudding

i just re-added it to my watchlist though

immortals arc


----------



## dixie (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> how can you not like the filler arc!
> 
> amagai is the new aizen
> 
> ...



amagai is the shizzle!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*he gets pissed even smelling alcohol!!* 









The Medicine Seller said:


> why is that?, you like Gaara?



Why yes I do!

You gotta problem with that!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

I SUPPORT ULQIHIME


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah, filler should be ending soon. I've only been watching/dling it for the Goldens. I LOVE the goldens.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> hey Megan, could you do me a favour?
> 
> i was wondering if you could find me some Gaara fan-arts please.



Here are a few that I already have saved on my computer. If you want more, just ask. I have around sixty or so good arts of him, as he's in my top five for favorite Naruto characters ^^


*Spoiler*: __ 




























xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> first time posting in an SL convo thread



Welcome <3


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Naruto is such a big letdown, even the manga D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

dixie said:


> amagai is the shizzle!!
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



you have serious issues, Gaara is 



Zaru said:


> I SUPPORT ULQIHIME



deep down....deeep down we all do



Kikyo said:


> yeah, filler should be ending soon. I've only been watching/dling it for the Goldens. I LOVE the goldens.



what are goldens?


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2008)

wow, i'm a good stalker.

*pats self on the back*

zaru...ironic you'd be saying that. why not pull out your own fanart? xD


----------



## dixie (Sep 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I SUPPORT ULQIHIME



new sig  




The Medicine Seller said:


> you have serious issues, Gaara is




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Here are a few that I already have saved on my computer. If you want more, just ask. I have around sixty or so good arts of him, as he's in my top five for favorite Naruto characters ^^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



those are beautiful Megan, especially the second one with Deidara and the pumpkin one.

do you have anymore like the second one? i love the colours and the style, it looks so serene...if thats the right word

and Gaara is my second favourite in Naruto right after Itachi the man-god.

whats your top five?, if you dont mind me asking

EDIT: sorry megan but i have another request to heap on the previous ones, do you have one of Shukaku's face looking forward, preferably in the style of the second picture


----------



## ~riku~ (Sep 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Are there ANY filler episodes worth watching right now? I haven't touched bleach since the IvsG fight



Same here. 


I love your sig. pek




Hi Kikyo. 


Nice Ultimate Ninja Strom siggy TMS.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

ezxx said:


> zaru...ironic you'd be saying that. why not pull out your own fanart? xD



Oh god lol 

Damn I can't even find it
Ulquiorra's hairy chest would be fitting


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

xx_lil clone_Riku_xx said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> I love your sig. pek
> ...



thanks Riku, and welcome to the SL Convo thread


----------



## Yak (Sep 7, 2008)

New set - yay or nayz 






quick I must go sleep =_=


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Yak said:


> New set - yay or nayz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAYZ....you went for the ass....well done


----------



## dixie (Sep 7, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Here are a few that I already have saved on my computer. If you want more, just ask. I have around sixty or so good arts of him, as he's in my top five for favorite Naruto characters ^^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




"please sir... can we have some more!"  




The Medicine Seller said:


> those are beautiful Megan, especially the second one with Deidara and the pumpkin one.
> 
> do you have anymore like the second one? i love the colours and the style, it looks so serene...if thats the right word
> 
> ...



Gaara should be your favourite damn it!  

But because Itachi is uber awesome.. I?ll let it slide!


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 7, 2008)

lol I remember that Zaru. 

what's up Riku?

The Goldens are the animated shorts of the omakes, TMS. Some are new though, like the Arrancar Encyclopedia, but some are taken directly from the little fun stuff at the end of the chapters or the colored specials that Kubo used to do.

edit: Yak yay!!!!

nice arts half


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

dixie said:


> "please sir... can we have some more!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those arts really are awesome, and yeah Itachi is just too godly.

i cant wait for the arts Megan provides, (hopefully), when i ask for some Itachi arts



OMG.....OH MY GOD!!!

and is that second gaara a girl?


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2008)

here it is 

Wade


----------



## dixie (Sep 7, 2008)

nearly spat out my tea! 

That is cute! 



The Medicine Seller said:


> those arts really are awesome, and yeah Itachi is just too godly.
> 
> i cant wait for the arts Megan provides, (hopefully), when i ask for some Itachi arts



Itachi pek

we can bribe her with chocolate right? 

*looks over at megan waving chocolate*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh shit 

Thanks ez


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

dixie said:


> nearly spat out my tea!
> 
> That is cute!
> 
> ...



i know what our kinky little Megan goes for....and sometimes it even includes chocolate


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

fucking lol geass.

also this thread is unstuck..?


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 7, 2008)

@Sin - I would be spoiled, only I'm so non-discriminating when it comes to picking up new titles that I have ended up reading a ton of horrible, just truly awful manga. Puts things in perspective DX
@dixie - Me too. It's almost freakishly adorable. 



The Medicine Seller said:


> those arts really are awesome, and yeah Itachi is just too godly.
> 
> i cant wait for the arts Megan provides, (hopefully), when i ask for some Itachi arts



Itachi? I should be able to upload some for you and dixie, momentarily <3

Also, I forgot one of the seren-ish pics that I had saved:





> OMG.....OH MY GOD!!!
> 
> and is that second gaara a girl?


Possibly. The artist who drew it is terribly into cross-dressing pics though


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Oh shit
> 
> Thanks ez



np, it's pretty epic.



Ammanas said:


> fucking lol geass.
> 
> also this thread is unstuck..?



i'm guessing a new staff rule has been put in place...

or i have done something wrong!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

since it's back stuck again I assume there was just a little accident xD


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2008)

oh, i see. probably playing mind games.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

seems a bit silly xD


----------



## dixie (Sep 7, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> @dixie - Me too. It's almost freakishly adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Itachi? I should be able to upload some for you and dixie, momentarily <3



yay itachi!!

and..  it is freakishly adorable 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*I also remember doing something quite similar to an ex of mine.... he was not amused when he woke up!!* 







The Medicine Seller said:


> i know what our kinky little Megan goes for....and sometimes it even includes chocolate



you never stop do you... no wait I take that sentence back..  connotations could be disastrous


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> fucking lol geass.
> 
> also this thread is unstuck..?


What was your favorite part?


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

you know i never considered Orihime and Ulqiorra before, but they fit so well


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2008)

ulqhime is not to my liking ?



Ammanas said:


> seems a bit silly xD



don't underestimate aizen


----------



## piccun? (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't see any Hiyori fanarts though  à_à


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

piccun said:


> I don't see any Hiyori fanarts though  ?_?



lol, its a piccun

Hiyori fan-arts could be awesome


----------



## E (Sep 7, 2008)

hello piccun :3


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

ezxx said:


> don't underestimate aizen



do you mean amagai?


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

dixie said:


> yay itachi!!
> 
> and..  it is freakishly adorable
> 
> ...



lol, connotations FTW

E...


----------



## piccun? (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah, 








too bad most of them include other characters


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

piccun said:


> yeah,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the last two are very good, the last one especially so


----------



## E (Sep 7, 2008)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The Medicine Seller again.



       .


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

E said:


> .



trying to neg me again?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 7, 2008)

lol E, you look so... void


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> do you mean amagai?



i don't know any amagai's 

i guess he's a wannabe aizen


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

lol E, you look so... stupid


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i know what our kinky little Megan goes for....and sometimes it even includes chocolate.



Lulz. I'm actually one of the few females in existence who prefers a number of other flavors and treats over chocolate, which I usually need to be in the mood for (particularly if I'm being forced to eat it without anything else). 


*Spoiler*: __ 



























ezxx said:


> oh, i see. probably playing mind games.



I have no idea what you are talking about ^^


----------



## E (Sep 7, 2008)

piccun said:


> lol E, you look so... void



yepp


i wanna get rid of the custom user title shit, but taxman's being a chugger and wont answer my request to take it off.....unless i ask blue....(cant ask reznor, i negged him today )


i have this pretty cool ava that i wanna use, but mehh...i'll stay liek this for the time being


shut up TMS, or i'll make your next neg a funny one


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

for some reason i mostly like the Itachi fan-arts that have him looking, sad, lonely, broken and so on, and the ones with him and sasuke are done really well but are mostly Yaoi


----------



## piccun? (Sep 7, 2008)

:/

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i33.tinypic.com/24mvxiw.png












-----------------------

have I ever said that I like owls?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2008)

> I have no idea what you are talking about ^^



in my twisted mind, this post suggests the exact opposite. i won't accept sarcasm. ?

keep the fanarts a comin' 

i lack anything worth posting


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 7, 2008)

I go eat dinner and you guys post 2 pages.. with art! 

but...

Hiyori


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 7, 2008)

ezxx said:


> in my twisted mind, this post suggests the exact opposite. i won't accept sarcasm.



I'm never sarcastic. 



> keep the fanarts a comin'



Pick a series and/or character


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

midou ban / getbackers


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> I'm never sarcastic.
> 
> 
> 
> Pick a series and/or character



megan, could you find me a Shukaku?, i really need it for my set


----------



## E (Sep 7, 2008)

what did you have for dinner kiki?


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> megan, could you find me a Shukaku?, i really need it for my set



Without Gaara in the picture? Because, I've never seen that other than the one fanart I made, which has him alone in one of its panels.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 7, 2008)

lovely fanarts mori pek 


------------

lol, I just realized that  I can order my bookmarks in different folders. 
That should make things easier   <---- and I just noticed this smiley is literally laughing its ass off -_-"


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> Without Gaara in the picture? Because, I've never seen that other than the one fanart I made, which has him alone in one of its panels.



yeah i need him by himself, looking at the "camera" and really angry, if the style could be like that "serene" Gaara pic that would be perfect.


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

piccun said:


> lovely fanarts mori pek
> 
> 
> ------------
> ...


I have them all in speed dial (both opera and firefox has it) way better than bookmarks.


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> I'm never sarcastic.



And i never lie on Sundays. 




> Pick a series and/or character


i'm afraid i can't do that 

i've requested one too many things without doing a thing in return. i'll just save whatever you post for others

---

i don't think she's familiar with get backers...


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

i'm gonna have to pay Megan back for all these fan-arts one day....god help me


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> yeah i need him by himself, looking at the "camera" and really angry, if the style could be like that "serene" Gaara pic that would be perfect.



I don't think I'm going to be able to find anything that fits those specifications, sadly. Shukaku is never without Gaara in pics, and even pics that he's in tend to be more cartoony like the one I posted earlier. 

The best I have in my folder is, again, a crappy pic I made forever ago DX



But, if I come across anything, then I will post it. I just can't promise that it will be anytime soon. 

EDIT: @ Ezana - Go ahead, if you feel like it. I have so much that it's better than me just randomly picking Gintama or Mononoke pics just because I like them best.


----------



## piccun? (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> I have them all in speed dial (both opera and firefox has it) way better than bookmarks.



it doesn't work that way -_-


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

thats nice Megan, i would love to see any Mononoke pics if you have done any yourself


----------



## Mori` (Sep 7, 2008)

ban-chan D:

I'll be off, sleep and rest. Might be back wed?


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

night Mori


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 7, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> midou ban / getbackers



me want Ban too. 
night Tom 


E said:


> what did you have for dinner kiki?


bbq short ribs, garlicky teriyaki with onions and rice.  No veggie tonight. 


piccun said:


> lol, I just realized that  I can order my bookmarks in different folders.
> That should make things easier


If that option didn't exist, i'd be drowning in hundreds of them and be unable to find anything. 


Sin said:


> I have them all in speed dial (both opera and firefox has it) way better than bookmarks.


what's speed dial?


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 7, 2008)

@Tom and Kiki - Will see what I can do! I've seen _Getbacker_, but I've never looked for arts before. Shouldn't take long to find some though ^^



The Medicine Seller said:


> thats nice Megan,


Since it's all the solo-Shukaku I have, it doesn't have much competition; I'm afraid ;_;



> i would love to see any Mononoke pics if you have done any yourself


And, I've never made any before, but I may be inclined to try sometime soon ^^


*Spoiler*: _In the meantiime..._


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> me want Ban too.
> night Tom
> 
> bbq short ribs, garlicky teriyaki with onions and rice.  No veggie tonight.
> ...




I have 49 D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

halfhearted said:


> @Tom and Kiki - Will see what I can do! I've seen _Getbacker_, but I've never looked for arts before. Shouldn't take long to find some though ^^
> 
> 
> Since it's all the solo-Shukaku I have, it doesn't have much competition; I'm afraid ;_;
> ...



for some reason i really liked this Samurai, probably because he was just so tragic, poor guy



the more i see of TMS, i like him more and more, as you said before, he is what drives the whole world he lives in, he seems so supremely powerful, yet he doesnt seem all that godly....until he releases his demon hunter


*Spoiler*: __ 



when that Neko nearly killed him in the Ghost Stories series, i seriously was on the edge of my seat, i didnt think he could get like that before that episode, that made him so much more accessible to me


----------



## E (Sep 7, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> bbq short ribs, garlicky teriyaki with onions and rice.  No veggie tonight.



sounds tasty 


i'm starting to get hungry....no dinner yet though


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 7, 2008)

Evening convo thread. pek

Where is Ezana?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> for some reason i really liked this Samurai, probably because he was just so tragic, poor guy
> 
> 
> 
> the more i see of TMS, i like him more and more, as you said before, he is what drives the whole world he lives in, he seems so supremely powerful



With a quick google search I found this :3


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Evening convo thread. pek
> 
> Where is Ezana?



pek....

EDIT: oh piccun, thanks so much, thats very nice, might work for what i have in mind


----------



## piccun? (Sep 7, 2008)

evening hime pek

---------

there's this too, but he looking at the camera :8


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 7, 2008)

It was tasty, E 

Thanks Sin, but I'll keep to folders in the bookmark bar. I never really liked thumbnail things. 

TMS, TMS was a pretty humble guy. He knew what kinds of thing were out in the world and knew he could defeat them, but he never thought himself better than anyone else because of his abilities. Really an awesome character.

@Megan 2, 4, & last of the Mononoke pics..  I should make a set of one or two (or all) of them. 

Whenever you get around to it will be fine. GetBackers wasn't exactly high art, or story, but I do love Ban and Amano Ginji. They were really fun characters.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 7, 2008)

For Piccun:



Hello TMS


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

piccun said:


> evening hime pek
> 
> ---------
> 
> there's this too, but he looking at the camera :8



i'm looking for shukaku more in the style of the first, thanks for that, i'm gonna start working on that when i get home


----------



## dixie (Sep 7, 2008)

good night convo thread!!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 7, 2008)

Good night convo


----------



## piccun? (Sep 7, 2008)

nigh dixie, zaru



Soekihime said:


> For Piccun:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





what a coincidence, I found the same pic aout 20 minutes ago, and wanted to find some excuse to post it 

lol. 



and I also have a pic for you :awsome
although you probably have already seen it anyway ^^"


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2008)

Megan said:
			
		

> EDIT: @ Ezana - Go ahead, if you feel like it. I have so much that it's better than me just randomly picking Gintama or Mononoke pics just because I like them best.



No i think i've asked enough. i like Gintama and Mononoke quite a bit too, so no big loss. It just means i'll have to stop being lazy. 


Soekihime said:


> Evening convo thread. pek
> 
> Where is Ezana?



I haven't talked to him in a few months.


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 7, 2008)

Bye Dixie and Zaru 

Hi Sandy, How's the new apt? All settled in?


----------



## piccun? (Sep 7, 2008)

'night splendid convoers


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> It was tasty, E
> 
> TMS, TMS was a pretty humble guy. He knew what kinds of thing were out in the world and knew he could defeat them, but he never thought himself better than anyone else because of his abilities. Really an awesome character.
> 
> @Megan 2, 4, & last of the Mononoke pics..  I should make a set of one or two (or all) of them.



the thing about the TMS is that to me it seems that he isnt the original owner of the Demon Hunter, i think that even though he doesnt age, i got the feeling that he had someone akin to a teacher, to me he still seems a bit "fresh", or "green", if you know what i mean, he is good at what he does but he still seems like a rookie in what he does, not HOW he does it it but what he actually does.

in the first mononoke episode, "Zashiki-Warashi", the way he handles the situation tells me that he isnt all that wise yet.

in a lot of the episodes he gets surprised by a lot of the creatures he meets and this tells me that this may be him just walking the earth for the first time or so, he is still learning.


*Spoiler*: __ 



when that fish asks him what his worst fear is, when he is on the boat, the way he answers yet gets punished tells me one of two things, he either isnt scared of that, which could mean he fears something else and that this job isnt all he is about, or, he did answer truthfully but he didnt believe in it fully, which could mean he isnt fully into his job as a demon hunter, if that makes sense




i have no proof or anything for all of this but i just see the TMS as a boy and not a man, not yet anyway.

night dixie, night zaru, night piccun


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 7, 2008)

piccun said:


> nigh dixie, zaru
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It just means we're on the same wavelength today. 

I have seen the second one but it's one of my favorites, so it just shows me that you have good taste. 

Thank you. 



ezxx said:


> I haven't talked to him in a few months.



Come on MSN sometime I need to show you something. 



Kikyo said:


> Bye Dixie and Zaru
> 
> Hi Sandy, How's the new apt? All settled in?



Hey Kchan 

To answer the question, not even close. It's a beautiful apartment, I am falling more and more in love with it, but it's unfurnished so I need to start looking for furniture and set the place up before I can actually move in. I just wanted to show my parents my apartment today, since they had no clue what it looked like, and then we had Thai food in one of the close restaurants. I also had green tea  flavored bubble tea - which is a favorite of mine. pek

I think I'll start organizing and packing this week, and hopefully by next weekend I can start moving in.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm going to get home tonight to find you guys have hit the 2k, aren't I? 

*final major project set up for HSC markers, it's all coming to a close now*


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Everyone left?


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 7, 2008)

night piccun. 

Japanese mythology has a LOT of creatures. It's still mostly based on animist tenents, where everything in nature has it's own spirit/god and that everything is also corruptible to a certain degree more or less. It's worth years and years of study all by themselves. While such creatures tend to not change (at least nearly as much as humans), they do change and do occasionally act out of character for what is "normal" or them. The Zashiki Warashi were a perfect example of that really. They really shouldn't have been there, their own natures had been somewhat twisted by what was done in that room so it was difficult for TMS to figure out the correct thing to do. 

I think perhaps that the ownership (or maybe guardianship is a better word) of the Demon Hunter passes on the slower aging power TMS seems to have. It could also be that gaining guardianship of the sword also bestows a great deal of knowledge from the past guardians in one fell swoop, so it'd be difficult for a new guardian to access all the info easily and correctly due to inexperience. It'd explain his humility as well, since such a thing would make him acutely aware of the things that he hadn't known before as well as the have the memories of the past guardians, those whose shoulders he now stand upon. 

As the stories progress, it's important to remember that during the approximate times in actual history much of the superstitions of Japan were beginning to fade into the background. So belief in the supernatural was declining and as that belief declined, so did the power of the supernatural decline. Eventually, when ppl stopped believing in the creatures, the creatures themselves would all go away, they need ppl's belief in them to exist. It was something he was witnessing and something that he knew would have put to sleep (as it were) many of the dangers he already knew about. I felt he was surprised that some of them were still able to exist, rather than surprise at the fact of that existence.  

Some kinds of monsters evolve from a human desire for revenge and hatred, (which is what makes the best horror stories - and the series had mostly those kinds of monsters) so those kinds will always exist, but their forms change and some of those forms can be surprising indeed. As he says, knowing the story of the monster is a key fact to it's existence. 

Still it's all speculation too 



Soekihime said:


> Hey Kchan
> 
> To answer the question, not even close. It's a beautiful apartment, I am falling more and more in love with it, but it's unfurnished so I need to start looking for furniture and set the place up before I can actually move in. I just wanted to show my parents my apartment today, since they had no clue what it looked like, and then we had Thai food in one of the close restaurants. I also had green tea  flavored bubble tea - which is a favorite of mine. pek
> 
> I think I'll start organizing and packing this week, and hopefully by next weekend I can start moving in.


Ahhh, I see. Yes furniture shopping. I always hate furniture shopping... then they deliver, but the times are like "On Tuesday between 9am and 5pm" D:

Did you parents like it too?

I had mango bubble tea at a Thai restaurant for lunch today as well. 



Taurus Versant said:


> I'm going to get home tonight to find you guys have hit the 2k, aren't I?


possibly, but it maybe not as well, many of the European crew have gone already. 

love the new chapter btw. :byakuya



Sin said:


> Everyone left?


not yet


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Kikyo you and I by ourselves can get 2k 

We'll make the next one about Urahara's balls of steel


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 7, 2008)

:rofl

Urahara ftw!


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 7, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> Ahhh, I see. Yes furniture shopping. I always hate furniture shopping... then they deliver, but the times are like "On Tuesday between 9am and 5pm" D:
> 
> Did you parents like it too?
> 
> I had mango bubble tea at a Thai restaurant for lunch today as well.




And sometimes the cost of delivery is almost as expensive as the furniture itself . 

My parents liked it a lot, especially because of the gorgeous view. I think that's what charmed them the most. 

I was debating between mango and green tea, but I always love the smooth light flavor of green tea a little more than the strong flavor of mango. It went well with my Green Curry and rice noodles.


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

SL Convo Thread #12 - Where kicks to the crotch don't matter...

Due to our balls of steel


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

so glad to hear it went well Hime

wow kikyo, i'm very impressed, not only by your knowledge but also by the way you expresed it.

and i agree with you, it seems the Demon Hunter may be passed onto a new owner and bestows them with its powers and knowledge, kind of like how the avatar spirit contains all of the collective knowledge of each past avatar.

and i believe what the TMS turns into is the actual spirit of the sword which in turn takes on the form, somewhat, of its current owner, meaning if it had a female owner, the spirit would also be female, but it still retains its own individual and unique traits, makes sense seeing as it is only when the DH is released that the DH form is taken, somewhat like an avatar state

(normally i wouldnt liken anything to Mononoke in fear of cheapening it but i think avatar is okay)

and you are right about what you said about the mononoke existing due to humans, in that case it is due to humans that TMS exists also, seeing as he would no longer have a purpose to exist if there were no Mononoke to kill
this is why i thought that he isnt a single entity, but as you said more of a medium for the DH, which brings up the issue of where/when/how the DH was created, but i guess like most magical weapons it was by a god to vanquish evil.


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

So who is going to help me accomplish 2k? D:


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 7, 2008)

Glad to hear it Sandy. I hope the furniture shopping goes well. 

SL Convo Thread 12: Urahara's Balls of Steel > Mayuri's silly hats 

whoops, I let out the secret LAPper in me. /quickly puts back the silly fangirl persona.  Seriously, I love reading about different mythologies and how they are interpreted by various cultures and even within the same culture but by different generations. Mononoke was really good for that actually. I enjoyed it immensely. 

Avatar is a pretty good metaphor for the Demon Hunter in a lot of ways. I wouldn't be surprised if you were right about the DH taking on certain attributes of its currently wielder as well. Asian myths tend to be like that a lot of times.  There are powers, but depending on who uses the power, that power (and sometimes it's effects) changes to reflect the individual.  

I would like to see more Avatar, but the live action movies don't sound very promising. I'd actually like it better if someone redid Avatar completely in a more realistic manner than Nickelodeon would allow to be shown on their network (or at least I presume it was Nick that made it less actual warlike than it really should have been).


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> So who is going to help me accomplish 2k? D:



me you and kikyo,lol



Kikyo said:


> Glad to hear it Sandy. I hope the furniture shopping goes well.
> 
> SL Convo Thread 12: Urahara's Balls of Steel > Mayuri's silly hats
> 
> ...



i want to see kikyo as a fangirl

you definitely have a point about how different generations differ in their perception of myths and legends in their cultures, even in Mononoke, the final arc was basically the same youki as in the final arc of the Ayakashi: Ghost Stories but obviously within a different setting and time, and at the same timere a lot of similarities

on the Avatar issue, i think that the animation team will do three episodes/movies to tie up every loose end and that will bethe end of the story as we know it

the live action films i believe will not be a continuation of the story....it cant really be a continuation if it wants anyone to watch it at all seeing as there wont be a bigger crisis than Sozin's Comet, i believe they will be a re-telling of the entire series, each film will concentrate on each book.

do you really think Avatar could have been more warlike without making its protagonists much older?


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

We're not going to get 2k with this 1 post an hour pace


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> We're not going to get 2k with this 1 post an hour pace



make that 2 posts

lets talk about....BLEACH!!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you guys seen that troll itachiuchiha0123 or something?

He keeps tousen wanking D:

He stated Tousen is even stronger than Yama.


----------



## Kri (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't mind the pace. 

I like being here for the passing of the torch, but I've unfortunately missed many of the recent ones. A calmer pace may be enough for the thread to survive by the time I awake. The pace is free to pick up after that, though, as my Monday and Tuesday will be atypically relaxed.


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> I don't mind the pace.
> 
> I like being here for the passing of the torch, but I've unfortunately missed many of the recent ones. A calmer pace may be enough for the thread to survive by the time I awake. The pace is free to pick up after that, though, as my Monday and Tuesday will be atypically relaxed.


How was your bday Kri?

Have fun?


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> Have you guys seen that troll itachiuchiha0123 or something?
> 
> He keeps tousen wanking D:
> 
> He stated Tousen is even stronger than Yama.



yeah i've posted in some of his topics, at first i thought he was just a tousen fan...weird, i know, so i posted and it was all cool until 2 days later he made the same topic but a little bit re-worded, so i called him on it and he kept posting the  smiley at me

but he really said that about Yama?, i have to see this


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> yeah i've posted in some of his topics, at first i thought he was just a tousen fan...weird, i know, so i posted and it was all cool until 2 days later he made the same topic but a little bit re-worded, so i called him on it and he kept posting the  smiley at me
> 
> but he really said that about Yama?, i have to see this


He edited his post when he got called on it, but thankfully someone quoted him.

Heaven & Earth: The Naruto X Sakura Fan Club


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> He edited his post when he got called on it, but thankfully someone quoted him.
> 
> Heaven & Earth: The Naruto X Sakura Fan Club



, i see a lot of red in his future, i wanna be there to see what he says next, just to call him on the crap he says


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> , i see a lot of red in his future, i wanna be there to see what he says next, just to call him on the crap he says


Hang around the battledome, tons of wanking from him.

Also, he keeps getting green, I don't know from who D:


----------



## Kri (Sep 7, 2008)

It was calm and mostly uneventful, but that's what I wanted  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

Kribaby said:


> It was calm and mostly uneventful, but that's what I wanted  Thanks for asking.


That's usually what I prefer too.

I don't really like big parties D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> Hang around the battledome, tons of wanking from him.
> 
> Also, he keeps getting green, I don't know from who D:



lol, he must have a few alt's



Kribaby said:


> It was calm and mostly uneventful, but that's what I wanted  Thanks for asking.



good to hear chris


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

I've officially decided to try One Piece 

It might take me a while to catch all the way tho.

Specially since school is pretty hectic right now.


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> I've officially decided to try One Piece
> 
> It might take me a while to catch all the way tho.
> 
> Specially since school is pretty hectic right now.



i'm going to start that after i get through Claymore.

or i might start it after i read the FMA manga to see how it ACTUALLY ends, the One Piece art always put me off


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i'm going to start that after i get through Claymore.
> 
> or i might start it after i read the FMA manga to see how it ACTUALLY ends, the One Piece art always put me off


I read Fairy Tail, which has fairly similar art (or so I hear).

FMA Manga isn't over yet, tho you should definitely read it, it's even better than the anime.


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> I read Fairy Tail, which has fairly similar art (or so I hear).
> 
> FMA Manga isn't over yet, tho you should definitely read it, it's even better than the anime.



yeah thats what everyone says about FMA, but the anime was great anyway so i have high hopes for the manga.

TBH i didnt really get a satisfactory ending from the anime so i hope the manga does more justice to Alphonse Elric, he was my favourite character and he got pissed on


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> yeah thats what everyone says about FMA, but the anime was great anyway so i have high hopes for the manga.
> 
> TBH i didnt really get a satisfactory ending from the anime so i hope the manga does more justice to Alphonse Elric, he was my favourite character and he got pissed on


Plenty of Al development in the manga.

As well as the homonculi get much more attention.

It's great. Should be at the top of your to-read-list.


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2008)

Sandy said:
			
		

> Come on MSN sometime I need to show you something.



currently signed on hmm


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> Plenty of Al development in the manga.
> 
> As well as the homonculi get much more attention.
> 
> It's great. Should be at the top of your to-read-list.



i started it but because i had marathoned all 51 episodes in one week, i was kinda burned out on FMA to start the manga

do you know what chapter the anime diverted on?, also will i miss anything good if i leave out those chapters?


----------



## kaz (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> I've officially decided to try One Piece
> 
> It might take me a while to catch all the way tho.
> 
> Specially since school is pretty hectic right now.



You'll be glad you read One Piece.


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Yanniv said:


> You'll be glad you read One Piece.



whats the manga in your sig?, i always see it around but i dont know the name


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i started it but because i had marathoned all 51 episodes in one week, i was kinda burned out on FMA to start the manga
> 
> do you know what chapter the anime diverted on?, also will i miss anything good if i leave out those chapters?


I would really recommend starting from scratch.

Not only will it refresh some earlier things, you'll notice differences right away.

@TMS: It's Katekyo Hitman Reborn. Another great manga.


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> I would really recommend starting from scratch.
> 
> Not only will it refresh some earlier things, you'll notice differences right away.
> 
> @TMS: It's Katekyo Hitman Reborn. Another great manga.



its Hitman Reborn?, i knew about Reborn, i didnt know they were the same guy

you've read SAO havent you?


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> its Hitman Reborn?, i knew about Reborn, i didnt know they were the same guy
> 
> you've read SAO havent you?


Of    course.


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> Of    course.



good, i wanted to talk to someone about the art of SAO, i personally think its got the best and most detailed art of any manga out there, most people say that Berserk is better than SAO but i just dont see it myself, what do you think?


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2008)

sao is of course superior

to any and all series


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> good, i wanted to talk to someone about the art of SAO, i personally think its got the best and most detailed art of any manga out there, most people say that Berserk is better than SAO but i just dont see it myself, what do you think?


Berserk and SAO are both epic as heck.

I don't want to choose


----------



## ximkoyra (Sep 7, 2008)

SAO?                 .


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

ximkoyra said:


> SAO?                 .


Shin Angyo Onshi yobby.


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

ezxx said:


> sao is of course superior
> 
> to any and all series



finally some sense



Sin said:


> Berserk and SAO are both epic as heck.
> 
> I don't want to choose



do it NAO



ximkoyra said:


> SAO?                 .



Shin Angyo Onshi

its an amazing series, definitely the best manga/manhwa i've ever read.


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> finally some sense
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll tell you on the 2000th post


----------



## ximkoyra (Sep 7, 2008)

Is the movie thing for Shin Angyou Onshi any good?  I don't trust anidb ratings, they gave haruhi an 8.5+ 

If so, any pre-req manga knowledge needed?


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'll tell you on the 2000th post



lol, you think you gonna take it from me?



ximkoyra said:


> Is the movie thing for Shin Angyou Onshi any good?  I don't trust anidb ratings, they gave haruhi an 8.5+
> 
> If so, any pre-req manga knowledge needed?



no no no no no no no no......stay away from that piece of crap, i started watching it and after 20 minutes i felt disgusted that such an amazing manhwa was turned into this piece of shit


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

TMS, if you get it, will you make my dream of the 12th Thread dedicated to Balls of Steel a reality?


----------



## Memos (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin said:


> TMS, if you get it, will you make my dream of the 12th Thread dedicated to Balls of Steel a reality?



yeah course, but i expected a bit more of a fight out of you

if i allow you to create the new thread will you do it?


----------



## Sin (Sep 7, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> yeah course, but i expected a bit more of a fight out of you
> 
> if i allow you to create the new thread will you do it?


Sure 

And I'm more of the "wait and stab you in the back" type


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Sure
> 
> And I'm more of the "wait and stab you in the back" type



, you idiot, you're not supposed to tell anyone you're going to stab them in the back....UNLESS ITS A DOUBLE BLUFF!!!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> , you idiot, you're not supposed to tell anyone you're going to stab them in the back....UNLESS ITS A DOUBLE BLUFF!!!!


I like to watch them squirm 

But no really Balls of Steel > Any #12 idea.


----------



## ximkoyra (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> no no no no no no no no......stay away from that piece of crap, i started watching it and after 20 minutes i felt disgusted that such an amazing manhwa was turned into this piece of shit



 Manga it is


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

I see we are well on our way to 2000


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> I like to watch them squirm
> 
> But no really Balls of Steel > Any #12 idea.



lol, i think if i win i will dedicate it to Division 12, past and present



ximkoyra said:


> Manga it is



good choice



Soekihime said:


> I see we are well on our way to 2000



we are now that you're here.....


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Now I have to win so you won't mess it up


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Now I have to win so you won't mess it up



lol, seriously though, are we gonna chat for the next 60 or so posts?

coz i am up for it


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, seriously though, are we gonna chat for the next 60 or so posts?
> 
> coz i am up for it


I've been waiting 

You post every like 30 minutes D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> I've been waiting
> 
> You post every like 30 minutes D:



lol, what time is it where you are now?


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, what time is it where you are now?


9:20                PM


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

Do you live in California?


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Do you live in California?


Close


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Close



New York?.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

Oregon? Washington?


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> New York?.


Way off. New York is like 3 or 4 hours ahead of me.

@Hime: Getting farther D:

Fun game


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Way off. New York is like 3 or 4 hours ahead of me.
> 
> @Hime: Getting farther D:
> 
> Fun game



lol, i have no idea about the geogrophy of the US so i'm just gonna guess the states i know

ermm...Washington?


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol, i have no idea about the geogrophy of the US so i'm just gonna guess the states i know
> 
> ermm...Washington?


Lol, if it's only famous states you know, you probably won't get it.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

Arizona or Nevada?


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Lol, if it's only famous states you know, you probably won't get it.



Ohio?....is that not famous enough


----------



## ximkoyra (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Lol, if it's only famous states you know, you probably won't get it.



*I think I know, but you're timezone doesn't match up.  Everything's been a lie 


Shouldn't you be 2 hours behind me?*


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Arizona or Nevada?


One of those 

Down to a 50-50 chance 

@Yobby: I'm disappointed.
@TMS: I'd cry if I was from Ohio.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> One of those
> 
> Down to a 50-50 chance
> 
> ...



Arizone


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> Arizone


Only Hime gets to play 

You got it wrong three times


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Only Hime gets to play
> 
> You got it wrong three times



...i'll get my revenge

GO FOR NEVADA HIME!!!!


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

I've just realized, I don't know where any of you live


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> I've just realized, I don't know where any of you live



lol...(in a creepy voice),lets play a little guessing game


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> lol...(in a creepy voice),lets play a little guessing game


K 

What time is it over there?


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> K
> 
> What time is it over there?



guess....just kidding, its 5:43 a.m.


----------



## ximkoyra (Sep 8, 2008)

*


Sin said:



			One of those 

Down to a 50-50 chance 

@Yobby: I'm disappointed.
@TMS: I'd cry if I was from Ohio.
		
Click to expand...


My vista timezone tells me Arizona is GMT-7 while I am GMT-5.  The time you said where you are at is 3 hours behind me.  I got confused 



The Medicine Seller said:



			lol...(in a creepy voice),lets play a little guessing game

Click to expand...


England *


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll say Arizona since it seems more likely.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

ximkoyra said:


> *
> 
> My vista timezone tells me Arizona is GMT-7 while I am GMT-5.  The time you said where you are at is 3 hours behind me.  I got confused
> 
> ...



yeah England...but i'm looking for city


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> guess....just kidding, its 5:43 a.m.


Algeria, Angola, Benin, Cameroon, Central African Republic, Chad, Congo  (Brazzaville), Democratic Republic of Congo aka CDR (Kinshasa), Equatorial  Guinea, Gabon, Guinea, Niger, Nigeria

One of those.

Or not 

Timezones are broken


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

Plus you always mention something about scorching temperatures, and Arizona fits that description wonderfully.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Plus you always mention something about scorching temperatures, and Arizona fits that description wonderfully.


 

Right on the dot.


----------



## ximkoyra (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> yeah England...but i'm looking for city



*London?  It's the only one I know. . . . .unless something called Leeds is a city as well *


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Algeria, Angola, Benin, Cameroon, Central African Republic, Chad, Congo  (Brazzaville), Democratic Republic of Congo aka CDR (Kinshasa), Equatorial  Guinea, Gabon, Guinea, Niger, Nigeria
> 
> One of those.
> 
> ...



, you only have one guess a post, and you have 3 guesses...oh no wait..



ximkoyra said:


> *London?  It's the only one I know. . . . .unless something called Leeds is a city as well *



and bingo was his name-o, London it is, and yes Leeds is a city


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Right on the dot.



Ok, now my turn. You have to guess where I live. I'll say that the time is now 11:53 PM.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Ok, now my turn. You have to guess where I live. I'll say that the time is now 11:53 PM.


Is it in the US?


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Ok, now my turn. You have to guess where I live. I'll say that the time is now 11:53 PM.



in the middle of the ocean?

Japan?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

Yup it's the US. It's Central Standard Time.


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

We're never getting to 2k like this D:

Edit: Hime, that's not nice, 3/4ths of the US falls under that =P

Michigan?


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Arizona?....no wait...

erm...Ohio?

we'll be lucky if this doesnt get trashed Sin


----------



## ximkoyra (Sep 8, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Yup it's the US. It's Central Standard Time.



*Chicago?

Does it have an NFL team?



Sin said:



			Edit: Hime, that's not nice, 3/4ths of the US falls under that =P

Michigan?
		
Click to expand...


 You need to fix your google.  That's EST 

*


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

ximkoyra said:


> *Chicago?
> 
> Does it have an NFL team?*




You got it


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> Arizona?....no wait...
> 
> erm...Ohio?
> 
> we'll be lucky if this doesnt get trashed Sin


I don't really care about the posts lol. I post here for the fun 

@Hime: D: It's over already D:


----------



## ximkoyra (Sep 8, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> You got it



*I'm just a city guessing master 


Or I got really lucky 



Sin said:



			I don't really care about the posts lol. I post here for the fun 

@Hime: D: It's over already D:
		
Click to expand...


Sorry *


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> I don't really care about the posts lol. I post here for the fun
> 
> @Hime: D: It's over already D:



ok, lets guess my favourite food

who watched fringe?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

Sorry Sin for living in a large populous city. 

And congrats Xim, it does seem you are quite adept at this game. 

TMS: Fish and Chips?


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Sorry Sin for living in a large populous city.
> 
> And congrats Xim, it does seem you are quite adept at this game.
> 
> TMS: Fish and Chips?


I live in the 5th largest city in the US, and it took you guys over a page D:

Stupid Yobby getting it right.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

Well it's not fair. I was going to start throwing out fun clues such as "Candidate for 2016 olympics" and "Gotham City for The Dark Knight" and "Where the Democratic Candidate is from" D:


----------



## ximkoyra (Sep 8, 2008)

*


The Medicine Seller said:



			ok, lets guess my favourite food

who watched fringe?
		
Click to expand...


Tacos 



Sin said:



			I live in the 5th largest city in the US, and it took you guys over a page D:

Stupid Yobby getting it right.
		
Click to expand...


Now to narrow you down by school district 



Soekihime said:



			Well it's not fair. I was going to start throwing out fun clues such as "Candidate for 2016 olympics" and "Gotham City for The Dark Knight" and "Where the Democratic Candidate is from" D:
		
Click to expand...


It's all my fault *


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Soekihime said:


> Well it's not fair. I was going to start throwing out fun clues such as "Candidate for 2016 olympics" and "Gotham City for The Dark Knight" and "Where the Democratic Candidate is from" D:


I would have gotten it if you had said the Olympics thing 

@Yobby: Gtfo D:


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

I see a stalker-kun


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

TMS is lurking to get the 2k D:


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> TMS is lurking to get the 2k D:



no i was busy editing my crappy sig

and i was joking about the favourite food, but thanks for the enthusiasm

calm down Sin, its going quite quick considering there is only four of us


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> no i was busy editing my crappy sig
> 
> and i was joking about the favourite food, but thanks for the enthusiasm
> 
> calm down Sin, its going quite quick considering there is only four of us


I'm calm lol 

I need something to do till DDR finishes converting D:


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

But now I'm curious TMS, what is your favorite food? =P


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'm calm lol
> 
> I need something to do till DDR finishes converting D:



you still havent watched it

and honest opinions on my sig, granted it turned out crap..., i r so crap at editing



Soekihime said:


> But now I'm curious TMS, what is your favorite food? =P



i enjoy a lot of foods enough to call them my favourite but i think the one i would choose if i had to, (and some say this doesnt count because its a dessert), is Rice Pudding

but Pizza, Pasta, Curry and so on, are pretty close


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm converting to play it on my PS3.


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> I'm converting to play it on my PS3.



let me guess, on a massive HD TV?;lmao, very nice


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> let me guess, on a massive HD TV?;lmao, very nice


A little bit


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

We're almost there


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

While we're at it, could anyone explain to me what happens when we reach 2k?

What exactly does the 2k get(er) do?


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> A little bit



i personally wouldnt consider DDR worthy for that...now Fringe...hells yes



Soekihime said:


> We're almost there



where?...were we going somewhere?

BTW, everyone check out the Konoha Library, someone posted pRon in there...all hell has broken loose...someone banned a mod

go go go!!!

the 2K get(er), gets to start the next SL Convo Thread


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> i personally wouldnt consider DDR worthy for that...now Fringe...hells yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the rules though?

Does the person do it right away, are there restrictions, wut? 

Also, the final result of converted DDR ended up being 4 gigs


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

We're going to post 2000 .

and which mod got banned?


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> What are the rules though?
> 
> Does the person do it right away, are there restrictions, wut?
> 
> Also, the final result of converted DDR ended up being 4 gigs



WOW, that frigging huge, thats like a full-out HD movie

ermmm, make it clean, and yeah yo make it right away, people post fanart's for the first 20 pages so make it a good character/subject, ermmm.....and make a poll if you want



Soekihime said:


> We're going to post 2000 .
> 
> and which mod got banned?



, i was joking.....

didnt you already post 2K Hime?

i wonder how everyone else is going to respond to what happened here tonight


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Does the 2k get(er) have to wait for the mods to unsticky and remove this thread?


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

I've never posted 2000 K to be honest. 

I want Convo Thirteen though, for the Thirteenth Division of Ukitake, Kaien, and Rukia


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Does the 2k get(er) have to wait for the mods to unsticky and remove this thread?



no, start a new one and they will unsticky and move it later.


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

Now I shall wait while you two post. xD


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

I really don't care who gets post 2k as long as Balls of Steel are mentioned in the next


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

lol, balls of steel FTW


----------



## ez (Sep 8, 2008)

Did i steal your 2k get


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

*BALLS OF STEEL!!*


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

well that was fun


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Glorious 

I done it


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Glorious
> 
> I done it



well done, go and start a new one


----------



## Chai Tea (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats Sinnie!


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Now I'm all scared


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> Now I'm all scared



wuss..

 at ezena lurking and failing


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

*goes off to find manga page of Urahara getting kicked in the crotch*


----------



## ez (Sep 8, 2008)

who's ezena?


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

ezxx said:


> who's ezena?



:shrugs shoulders*...i donnow


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

It's done, but I am afeared


----------



## Memos (Sep 8, 2008)

Sin said:


> It's done, but I am afeared



you posted it yet?, i cant see it


----------



## Sin (Sep 8, 2008)

The Medicine Seller said:


> you posted it yet?, i cant see it


It's up nao.

Be gentle


----------



## Noitora (Sep 8, 2008)

Ish over


----------

